# How many Key Wests have shipped?



## NewHaven23

Thought I'd handle the wait better...

Does anyone know if all the plank orders have been shipped?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I know. No, All of the plank orders are not shipped.


----------



## NewHaven23

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I know. No, All of the plank orders are not shipped.


Thanks for the reply. I knew this was part of the deal, but I thought I'd be more patient (and the process would be more along the lines of the original timeline). Saw Bill's most recent IG post, so looks like I'll have this in 2017 most likely.


----------



## powerband

How many plank kits are there in total?

Thanks.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

powerband said:


> How many plank kits are there in total?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


I believe there were 60 plank slots.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## POR901

Ok, how many planks have been shipped so far?.....I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## Calibrel

Looking at a pic from the shop posted on the 19th, it seems that approx. 37 watches were assembled by that point.










But that's just random guessing, tray could have little to no meaning.


----------



## Neily_San

I just received a notification from FedEx to confirm my Key West has been delivered; shortly followed by a text from my wife asking what was in the LARGE package she just signed for :-D

So .... is there a word for that excitement and impatience you feel when you know your new watch is at home and you cannot leave work for 5 hours ?!?

Neily


----------



## BigHaole

Neily, I remember the day mine arrived. I decided to start my morning off slow, just in case a package showed up. It did! When I got to work, everyone watched as I unboxed, examined, and removed stickers (so many stickers) and started wearing my new watch. I got a few funny looks, but they don't know what they're missing. I was also very lucky that the full size band was an acceptable size for me (I should remove one link, one of these days, but not critical).


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Neily_San said:


> I just received a notification from FedEx to confirm my Key West has been delivered; shortly followed by a text from my wife asking what was in the LARGE package she just signed for :-D
> 
> So .... is there a word for that excitement and impatience you feel when you know your new watch is at home and you cannot leave work for 5 hours ?!?
> 
> Neily


 Congrats Neily...You should be getting into that box about now, I guess. You're going to love it!

My Lovely, _'The Lady Who Lets Me Live With Her'_, brought mine home the other day from the Post Office, But I was up to my armpits (literally) in dirt and diesel fuel while changing out the fuel injection pump on 'Old Blue' - My old Dodge pickup.

So I had to get that buttoned up before I could get to the MKII box, even though it was here at home.

:-x Talk about teasing a hungry dog with a steak.... :-d

:think: Now I suppose you'll have to post up some pictures too....Congratulations again, and May You Wear it Well.


----------



## Neily_San

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Congratulations again, and May You Wear it Well.


I am presently sitting with my white dialled Key West with a pepsi bezel on the Cincy nylon strap on my left wrist and my gilt dialled Kingston on a Bond strap on my right wrist.

Feeling pretty damned happy right now !
:-D
Neily


----------



## Darwin

Yeah?! I'm feeling damned jealous right now!

Seriously, congratulations - that's quite a pair (of watches!) you have there.



Neily_San said:


> I am presently sitting with my white dialled Key West with a pepsi bezel on the Cincy nylon strap on my left wrist and my gilt dialled Kingston on a Bond strap on my right wrist.
> 
> Feeling pretty damned happy right now !
> :-D
> Neily


----------



## powerband

Neily_San said:


> I am presently sitting with my white dialled Key West with a pepsi bezel on the Cincy nylon strap on my left wrist and my gilt dialled Kingston on a Bond strap on my right wrist.
> 
> Feeling pretty damned happy right now !
> :-D
> Neily


Rub it in.

Congrats... what a great pair, and why not wear them at once -- you have two wrists!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Neily_San said:


> I am presently sitting with my white dialled Key West with a pepsi bezel on the Cincy nylon strap on my left wrist and my gilt dialled Kingston on a Bond strap on my right wrist.
> 
> Feeling pretty damned happy right now !
> :-D
> Neily


So that's 4 timezones and a dive timer. Well done, my friend!


----------



## Chromejob

"Roger, Tower, build in progress message rcvd. Turning to base leg.... "



Neily_San said:


> ... So .... is there a word for that excitement and impatience you feel when you know your new watch is at home and you cannot leave work for 5 hours ?!?
> 
> Neily


:think: ... Torture?

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4/5 //


----------



## powerband

Chromejob said:


> "Roger, Tower, build in progress message rcvd. Turning to base leg.... "
> 
> :think: ... Torture?
> 
> // Tapatalk on Nexus 4/5 //


Final approach is even more torturous.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

And on final.... 

I understand from Bill that we are roughly two-thirds of the way through plank orders. He's assembling in like-model batches, not strict order sequence.

Passing the three mile DMB.


----------



## powerband

I wonder if the watches are shipped to their owners as their assembly is completed.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

powerband said:


> I wonder if the watches are shipped to their owners as their assembly is completed.


That's my undestanding. Watches would be done in batches, and the batch members being in the order they ordered (roughly). It's worth the wait!


----------



## CBM_DOC

My white-dialed, pepsi-bezeled Key West arrived on Friday, only 4 years, 6 months and 19 days after my original order went in. But who is counting? 

Sorry, I am having trouble with getting pics loaded, so no pics. But the watch is absolutely drop dead gorgeous, and the watch will be remembered and worn for a lot longer than the wait. 

Now if we could just get to completion on the Project 300. The wait is 6 years, 8 months and 7 days so far.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## Chromejob

powerband said:


> I wonder if the watches are shipped to their owners as their assembly is completed.


Of course they are. [Edit] Well,after assembly, adjustment, testing (incl. depth testing), QC, etc.

Bill has no reason to stockpile paid for watches. :roll:


----------



## Jfha1210

I'm getting very nervous while waiting.... 
First I bought a Seiko Blue Turtle. 
In July, it was a Speedmaster Pro who took my heart and my money. 
And now, I've just bought a wonderful Grand Seiko SGBE001 that will come home in a few days. 

If my Pepsi Key West doesn't arrives soon, I'll have to go to rehab...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Watches and therapy cost the same. Take your pick, but I'd go with watches.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

powerband said:


> Watches and therapy cost the same. Take your pick, but I'd go with watches.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


At least you can sell the watches. Absolutely no market for used therapy!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

powerband said:


> Watches and therapy cost the same. Take your pick, but I'd go with watches.


Watches tell you the time. Therapists tell you your time is up. [joke]


----------



## Thevenin

As of today, the last MKII-official "update" on the Key-West assembly & deliveries is two-months-old.










and it was only an "update" to be updated.

bet this'd help on the insurance claims for the rehab of the needy :-!


----------



## powerband

Such is the product of intense, obsessive focus on the build process and the quality control that come with every MKII watch.

If Bill hires a PR or media person, then we'd pay double for each MKII.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

Yet we are talking about an absence of a single update among dozens of Hawkinge photos on FB, IG, et cetera.


----------



## powerband

Hawkinges are immediately available and shipped from an outsource. 

Additionally, a 2-month absence of updates is nothing compared to the process that's years in the making. Also, this 2-month period is during the peak of building and delivering. Finally, this is nothing new to the MKII community; most of us knew how it works when we committed to an MKII project. If you're unfamiliar and you have a watch on order, I can only encourage you to hold on -- it's worth it in the end.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

Availability and sourcing is not the point here. Updates, photos and announcements of the Hawkinge sure do require a capable " PR or media person " to do same - or quarter - for the KW. That's all.


----------



## Chromejob

:roll:


----------



## BigHaole

I believe the update would be something like, "I'm building Key Wests as fast as I can. Thank you all for your patience." Though it would be cool if he were to post a count, every 10 watches or so. "Just shipped #40..."

And regarding the Hawkinge, it's a watch that is currently for sale. Spending time on promoting it leads directly to new sales. Its what keeps the lights on. The Key West is already sold out (at least the slots he's been willing to sell) and there are still plenty of people who want one, who don't currently have a delivery slot. Would I like to see more updates...more communication in general? Sure. But now that they're delivering, I'm not sure what more there is to update. As others said, hang in there. This is my first MKII. At times, during this 4+ year journey, I have gone from highs to lows to thinking that I was the victim of a very elaborate internet scam (with all these MKII fanboys being a part of it). In the end, I'm very happy with my Key West and I hope you will be too!


----------



## powerband

Thevenin said:


> Availability and sourcing is not the point here. Updates, photos and announcements of the Hawkinge sure do require a capable " PR or media person " to do same - or quarter - for the KW. That's all.


Availability is most certainly the point, particularly in reply to your comment of seeing pictures of the Hawkinges but not of the KW on social media.The Hawkinge is immediately available for sale so it could use promotion. The Key West, however, is sold out. There have been plenty of photos of the Key West -- from the meeting in NY to the posts in the picture thread, as well as the occasional KW pictures in FB and IG.

And, from my understanding, most of the pictures you see in FB and IG are taken by their owners. MKII simply posts them on social media, which is minimal demand on their time.

When all is said and done, the Key West is being built and delivered. Updates won't hasten the process, and there is a regular stream of pictures available on the forum and a few on social media when owners send them in. The Hawkings and other MKII models aren't getting significantly more updates than does the Key West.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

I am not seeking for any social media coverage of KW per se, there was an " update " to be made and has not been that's all. I'm just stating a fact.

And my difficulty of understanding is at not being able to post an update among the social media coverages. I do agree that they are crucial as well, however, hardly a reason.


----------



## Jfha1210

I've received today a mail with this magical words... 
"The current status of your order # ***** is: 3.0 Build In Process"
Yaaaaaaabaaaaadaaaabaaaadooooo!!!! Haapppybunnnyhapppybunny


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

I'll call that an update. Congrats!


----------



## Pentameter

Thevenin said:


> I am not seeking for any social media coverage of KW per se, there was an " update " to be made and has not been that's all. I'm just stating a fact.
> 
> And my difficulty of understanding is at not being able to post an update among the social media coverages. I do agree that they are crucial as well, however, hardly a reason.


My thinking is that the reason we aren't seeing a KW "update" per se is because there isn't really an update to be given, at least not one so vital as to pause production. We know he's working on them because people have been slowly getting them. I think it's probably similar to what someone said above&#8230; other than "cranking them out as fast as we can, we appreciate your patience and know that you are eagerly awaiting your shipping notices", what else is he supposed to say?


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Two key west plank kits have just been posted for sale. 3500 each. No need to wait, pick one of these up. Lol


----------



## Thevenin

Pentameter said:


> (...) what else is he supposed to say?


Well I do not know, as I said, I have been just curious what was it going to be as well, but apparently did turn out to be nothing - but does nothing help anyone?

So no need for flames here folks  I am on the wait of my own, surely and slowly, (ok, I skip the latter sometimes), to draw its plan my way


----------



## Remiremi123

What was retail for the key wast ?


----------



## calwatchguy

poisonwazthecure said:


> Two key west plank kits have just been posted for sale. 3500 each. No need to wait, pick one of these up. Lol


Brings up an interesting question about how much one would pay to avoid waiting. I think that's an insane price clearly, but I can see someone paying a premium of several hundred to a thousand dollars to get one early.

I know there will be some strong feelings about this, but the flipping thing annoys me as it will invariably lead to higher prices out of the gate--why should MKII let others get profits that should be theirs legitimately. Well I am going to duck out before all the "its their watch and they can do what they want" folks get out the tar and feathers. At the very end of the day, I agree about folks' right to sell their watches a they see fit, but it still rankles me a bit. I understand the need to move a watch or two for financial or watch box reasons, but the super blatant profiteering is a bit rough.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Especially when you could have cancelled and gotten your money back.


----------



## Chromejob

poisonwazthecure said:


> Two key west plank kits have just been posted for sale. 3500 each. No need to wait, pick one of these up. Lol


That's. Obscene. We'll see.
[edit]


Remiremi123 said:


> What was retail for the [Key West]?


Roughly $1215 in two pre-payments and shipping. I reckon $3500 is a 188% markup from the plank price (my math skills are rusty, I had to use Excel :roll: ).


----------



## BigHaole

Something is worth exactly what someone else is willing to pay.

Personally, though I really like my Key West, I would not consider paying $3500 for it. So I guess I have to ask myself the counter question...would I part with mine if someone offered me $3500? In the $2000 price range that was discussed earlier, the answer of "no, I won't sell" was easy for me.


----------



## Chromejob

Well for reference, this seller posted in March, 2016, a willingness to let them go for $3000 each. Others conjectured that price range.

Perhaps this topic should be continued in the appropriate thread. :think:


----------



## calwatchguy

^^^Fair point.


----------



## Pentameter

Chromejob said:


> That's. Obscene. We'll see.
> [edit]
> 
> Roughly $1215 in two pre-payments and shipping. I reckon $3500 is a 188% markup from the plank price (my math skills are rusty, I had to use Excel :roll: ).


That was the plank retail I believe&#8230; then the 2nd stage pre-order was briefly 1400, then increased to 1600.


----------



## mlb212

I just got an email from Bill saying my Key West is in queue and he gave me a ship date. First group of the second stage ordering.


----------



## Thevenin

Well that's awesome, that'd be first on the 2nd stage posted here! What's the date?


----------



## powerband

mlb212 said:


> I just got an email from Bill saying my Key West is in que and he ga e me a ship date. First group of the second stage ordering.


FANTASTIC!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Does anyone remember (about) how many orders per group?


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

mlb212 said:


> I just got an email from Bill saying my Key West is in que and he ga e me a ship date. First group of the second stage ordering.


That's great! When did you make your second payment. I'm group 7(ish) and haven't had to pony up yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

The second stage has begun! Any plank holders still waiting?


----------



## Thevenin

My guess is there will be some 2nd stage orders delivered before the entire plankholder orders are fulfilled. Based on the dial type-grouping procedure in the assembly process announced.

It may also be that dial-type groupings are done individually between each ordering bracket - which would be fair, but may not be practical towards the end of each bracket


----------



## Micky

6 pages and not one pic of a completed Key West..

Shame on you owners, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Thevenin

And, posting with pleasure:

2016-09-13: Project GMT update soon&#8230;



> *2016-09-13: Project GMT update soon&#8230;*
> 
> *September 13, 2016 By admin*
> I have a draft update written. I will post by Thursday at the latest. Hopefully I will post it later this evening but been running on 5 hours sleep a night and a lot of hi-test cold brew coffee now for the last 10 days so not sure how long I will be conscious today. You know when the coffee that steeps for 24-36 hours is losing its effectiveness that you may need a good night's sleep. We have been making good and steady progress for the last few weeks.


Now I want that coffee


----------



## Uly

Micky said:


> 6 pages and not one pic of a completed Key West..
> 
> Shame on you owners, I'm disappointed.


Perhaps because there is another whole thread dedicated to key west pictures?

It may not be easily identified as it is titled, "Key West Pictures"


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> I just got an email from Bill saying my Key West is in que and he ga e me a ship date. First group of the second stage ordering.


Woot, congrats! Of course ... this may mean it will be "in queue" for a while. But you can see that light at the end of the tunnel now, eh? 


powerband said:


> Does anyone remember (about) how many orders per group?


Um.... I don't remember. The thread about the pre-orders would have that. As would his e-mail announcement of General Pre-Ordering.



Thevenin said:


> My guess is there will be some 2nd stage orders delivered before the entire plankholder orders are fulfilled. Based on the dial type-grouping procedure in the assembly process announced.
> 
> It may also be that dial-type groupings are done individually between each ordering bracket - which would be fair, but may not be practical towards the end of each bracket


Maybe. Bill is probably in a groove in which he's doing like-config models together, so he's doing consistent reliable work without switching up dials or bezel parts every day. Helps the work go smoothly.



Micky said:


> 6 pages and not one pic of a completed Key West..
> 
> Shame on you owners, I'm disappointed.


Shame on you, sport. *Search is your friend. * Or just browse the Mk II forum. Welcome to today.



Thevenin said:


> And, posting with pleasure:
> 
> 2016-09-13: Project GMT update soon&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 2016-09-13: Project GMT update soon&#8230;
> 
> September 13, 2016 By admin
> ... We have been making good and steady progress for the last few weeks.
Click to expand...

That's Bill being modest again. "Making good and steady progress" means he's been working his butt off. Hopefully his Mrs. (The Wearer Of The Moby Kingston) is getting some quality time while Project GMT speeds down the final mile.


----------



## Micky

I found this thread over the "New Posts" section and was a little disappointed to not see a picture after the OP stated that his watch had arrived. 

Interest wasn't big enough to do a search on my own, still isn't. Still have no clue what the watch might look like and won't search for it due to you guys being Divas about my post


----------



## Chromejob

Micky said:


> I found this thread over the "New Posts" section and was a little disappointed to not see a picture after the OP stated that his watch had arrived.
> 
> Interest wasn't big enough to do a search on my own, still isn't. Still have no clue what the watch might look like and won't search for it due to you guys being Divas about my post


"6 pages and not one pic of a completed Key West.. Shame on you, owners. I'm disappointed." I posted a link for you to click. :-! Too much effort for you? Pfft. :roll:

If you answer like a smarty pants, don't be miffed if you're answered in kind.

Thanks for visiting the Mk II forum.


----------



## powerband

Read through 6 pages but didn't have enough interest to search for 10 seconds.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Micky

You're right and I ​​clicked on the link out of respect to your effort posting it. Thanks for that..

Don't take my posts too serious, though. My first one was a little provocative as I expected someone to post a pic after. 

So, this seems to be some kind of GMT master homage - may I ask what features makes the watch worth 1,600 or do you expect me to search for that on my own again? 

@powerband

I'm a fast reader  And I'm using a small tablet ATM, so every search is a pain in the a..


----------



## powerband

Micky, it's hard to explain in one post, but most owners of past MKII watches are familiar with the stark, obsessive quality with which an MKII project watch is made. The components are very high quality, sourced from Switzerland, measured and manufactured to exacting tolerances. The craftsmanship is precise and each project watch is assembled by the hands of a single, obsessive, compulsive and skillful watchmaker/owner, Bill Yao, who is increasingly well-known in the watch industry.

MKII position is that it doesn't want to become another watchmaker company, but one whose primary purpose is to pay tribute to some of the most beautiful and historical pieces in wristwatch history, and to give respect to these pieces with high craftsmanship in each homage piece. MKII project watches aren't the typical homage watches cranked out on the waves of vintage popularity, but are given due patience and extreme focus in design and construction, with the involvement of loyal customers and members of this forum.

Having owned a good number of MKII watches, I can say that the quality is palpable. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold

powerband said:


> Does anyone remember (about) how many orders per group?


I don't recall specifically, but it was either 20-25 per group. The first group had a couple of extras, though, due to an issue with the process/CC processing, so maybe up towards 30?


----------



## mlb212

Thevenin said:


> Well that's awesome, that'd be first on the 2nd stage posted here! What's the date?


October 3rd


----------



## Pentameter

powerband said:


> Does anyone remember (about) how many orders per group?
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


25 I think


----------



## Pentameter

mlb212 said:


> October 3rd


Wow&#8230; this gives me an ounce of hope.

I am in the 2nd group, and I'm getting married on Oct. 29. Maybe, just maybe, I'll have a KW on my wrist when I say "I do"


----------



## Thevenin

Relevant post is here > 2016-01-25: Project GMT Updates

says " first group of 30 "

Probably so, but unclear, also obviously not deductible from the note below the groups: between Group 4's first order and Group 5's first, there are 75 orders ( #7674 - #7749 )

so I guess there were other MKII model orders got in between KW orders


----------



## TheMeasure

mlb212 said:


> I just got an email from Bill saying my Key West is in que and he ga e me a ship date. First group of the second stage ordering.


That's awesome! Same here, got the "3.0 Build in Process" with an estimated ship date email!! I missed the Plankowner ordering, but have been diligently following the project since 2012. For whatever reason I figured I'd get my KW in 2017, but can't believe it will be on the wrist in a couple weeks! It's almost surreal.


----------



## Eric90

Nice to hear things are moving forward!! I got the email saying "2.0 in queue" with an estimated ship date of 26 September. I was in the first group after the plankholders. Can't believe it's been nearly 2 years since i first ordered... can't believe the plankholders have been on this for 4+ years!


----------



## Chromejob

Micky said:


> ...So, this seems to be some kind of GMT master homage - may I ask what features makes the watch worth 1,600 or do you expect me to search for that on my own again?


A painstaking and affectionate remembrance of the original 1954/1956 6542s made for Pan Am at Juan Trippe's request. Gilt --not painted or printed -- dial. Traditional "roulette" date wheel, with open sixes and nines. And much more.



Micky said:


> ... I'm a fast reader  And I'm using a small tablet ATM, so every search is a pain in the a..


As an iPad mini and Nexus 7 user, I empathize. But no pain, no gain.


----------



## Micky

Powerband, thanks for taking the time to enlighten me  

From the pictures I've seen, the watches look quality to say the least. 

Not sure if I like the concept, though. If he'd go the bigger company route, his watches would/could be way cheaper (volume). I'd like to see a side by side comparison and breakdown with a Steinhart for example. 

I understand the exclusivity aspect, but just like with Rolex, I would never spend 7000 for an actual 500-1000 dollar watch. 

If he decides to build a quality Nautilus or AP RO homage, I may consider buying one.. Never found a homage of these watches that I ended up being happy with. 

To me there are just too many affordable Rolex Homages in fantastic quality on the market, so that's probably why I don't see the point in spending that much on "just another homage piece".. 

But I'm a weirdo anyway - I own Breitling, Sinn, Tag, Hamilton, Seiko, Citizen, Orient etc. and love my Invicta Subaquas the most, wear them at least 5/7 days. 

Your probably better off with your Key West.. ;D

@chromejob

Should have read the last page first before posting.. So these exact models have basically never been homaged before? 

What procedure is being used to create the gilt dial? The old and cooler way of painting over a golden dial with glossy paint and etch the paint off afterwards or is there just gold printing on the dial?

I'm using an old Nexus Asus btw. )


----------



## powerband

Micky said:


> Powerband, thanks for taking the time to enlighten me
> 
> From the pictures I've seen, the watches look quality to say the least.
> 
> Not sure if I like the concept, though. If he'd go the bigger company route, his watches would/could be way cheaper (volume). I'd like to see a side by side comparison and breakdown with a Steinhart for example.
> 
> I understand the exclusivity aspect, but just like with Rolex, I would never spend 7000 for an actual 500-1000 dollar watch.
> 
> If he decides to build a quality Nautilus or AP RO homage, I may consider buying one.. Never found a homage of these watches that I ended up being happy with.
> 
> To me there are just too many affordable Rolex Homages in fantastic quality on the market, so that's probably why I don't see the point in spending that much on "just another homage piece"..
> 
> But I'm a weirdo anyway - I own Breitling, Sinn, Tag, Hamilton, Seiko, Citizen, Orient etc. and love my Invicta Subaquas the most, wear them at least 5/7 days.
> 
> Your probably better off with your Key West.. ;D
> 
> @chromejob
> 
> Should have read the last page first before posting.. So these exact models have basically never been homaged before?
> 
> What procedure is being used to create the gilt dial? The old and cooler way of painting over a golden dial with glossy paint and etch the paint off afterwards or is there just gold printing on the dial?
> 
> I'm using an old Nexus Asus btw. )


Micky, having owned half a dozen Steinharts in the past, I'll say emphatically that Steinhart's quality doesn't come near that of MKII, in visual design, proportion, material, and build. But they're more affordable, for sure.

As for Nautilus and AP Ro, etc., I believe MKII doesn't make homages to currently existing models, as that would be just a copy. Bill Yao had mentioned he focuses on interesting historical models.

It is a good thing the market gives us choices.

Edit: MKII does have a recent volume-watch: it's called Hawkinge. This one is made in Japan, however, and is immediately available and relatively affordable. And from the reviews of those who bought one, it's also very nice.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I can attest to the quality of the Hawkinge. Much nicer in the metal.


----------



## Chromejob

Micky said:


> Powerband, thanks for taking the time to enlighten me
> 
> From the pictures I've seen, the watches look quality to say the least.
> 
> Not sure if I like the concept, though. If he'd go the bigger company route, his watches would/could be way cheaper (volume). I'd like to see a side by side comparison and breakdown with a Steinhart for example.
> 
> I understand the exclusivity aspect, but just like with Rolex, I would never spend 7000 for an actual 500-1000 dollar watch.
> 
> If he decides to build a quality Nautilus or AP RO homage, I may consider buying one.. Never found a homage of these watches that I ended up being happy with.
> 
> To me there are just too many affordable Rolex Homages in fantastic quality on the market, so that's probably why I don't see the point in spending that much on "just another homage piece"..
> 
> But I'm a weirdo anyway - I own Breitling, Sinn, Tag, Hamilton, Seiko, Citizen, Orient etc. and love my Invicta Subaquas the most, wear them at least 5/7 days....


Here's the elevator pitch. Even small makers like Steinhart have the watches assembled by a supplier, then perform some level of QC and checking before boxing up and sending to customers. Parts selection can be individual, but -- my suspicion -- are based on availability of existing parts, a few custom parts (the entire part, not an off the shelf dial with customized printing, or standard rotor with company marque etched into it), and custom packaging. I noticed that Steinhart's Ocean One Vintage was an homage to the early Rollie 6200s or such, but in a more modern case.

I've read several posts in the Steinhart forum of people receiving watches with QC problems. Due to volume, it seemed that the shop just wasn't examining and testing each watch for very long. That was left to the supplier.

Bill dissembles (where applicable) and assembles his watches by hand, making corrections, performing detailed QC, adjustment, regulating, etc. I believe the Kingston and Key West were assembled by hand in his shop after parts have been QC'ed and adjusted (e.g. Bill is putting the subtle curve on his hour and minute hands).

A watch leaving his hands should have no quality issues at all. This is why his production rate is low. The limited edition, forum specials that he's done (including the Kingston 6538 homage, the Graywater custom Benrus Type 1 variant with GMT function, and the Key West) are customized forum projects in which stakeholders (plank owners) participate in design decisions. I equate these projects with the many "bespoke watchmakers" who make a custom watch for their customer: custom dial, hands, caseback engraving, etc. Like a bespoke suit that is cut and tailored for only you, a bespoke watch is designed, assembled, and delivered to and only for you. The exclusivity is based on the time, effort, and patience involved in making the final watch, as well as the low production number.

Yes, the dial is gilt using the old technique. I believe this is one of Stefano Mazzariol's blog entries describing the original method.

-STEFANO MAZZARIOL BLOG-: Rolex GMT-MASTER ref .6542 ALBINO
-STEFANO MAZZARIOL BLOG-: Rolex GMT-Master ref. 6542

There may have been other homages to the 6542, but usually I can see some kind of compromise to accept available parts, or keep cost down. Seems other watchmakers choose to reproduce the more popular 1675 GMT-Master. Steinhart did a white dial Ocean One Vintage Dual Time Premium while this project was in preparation, and it's pretty nice, but I don't think it's in the same class as the Key West white dial.

I would also never pay $7000 for a $500-1000 watch. I'm not sure what brands you believe do that, but I would guess prestige, marketing, and hype are what you're paying for in such a timepiece. :think:


----------



## Pentameter

Micky said:


> Powerband, thanks for taking the time to enlighten me
> 
> From the pictures I've seen, the watches look quality to say the least.
> 
> Not sure if I like the concept, though. If he'd go the bigger company route, his watches would/could be way cheaper (volume). I'd like to see a side by side comparison and breakdown with a Steinhart for example.
> 
> I understand the exclusivity aspect, but just like with Rolex, I would never spend 7000 for an actual 500-1000 dollar watch.
> 
> If he decides to build a quality Nautilus or AP RO homage, I may consider buying one.. Never found a homage of these watches that I ended up being happy with.
> 
> To me there are just too many affordable Rolex Homages in fantastic quality on the market, so that's probably why I don't see the point in spending that much on "just another homage piece"..
> 
> But I'm a weirdo anyway - I own Breitling, Sinn, Tag, Hamilton, Seiko, Citizen, Orient etc. and love my Invicta Subaquas the most, wear them at least 5/7 days.
> 
> Your probably better off with your Key West.. ;D
> 
> @chromejob
> 
> Should have read the last page first before posting.. So these exact models have basically never been homaged before?
> 
> What procedure is being used to create the gilt dial? The old and cooler way of painting over a golden dial with glossy paint and etch the paint off afterwards or is there just gold printing on the dial?
> 
> I'm using an old Nexus Asus btw. )


I mean NO offense by this whatsoever, but if you are already happy with lower-priced homages and would prefer larger volume production to enable lower price points, then MkII watches probably aren't for you. Those other homages are all capable watches and many here would agree that they're mostly good values. MkII's are certainly better and in terms of value are outstanding, I just think if price is that big of a factor for you and you don't feel like Rolex or Omega prices are justified, then it's best to stay in the sub-$1000 range cause there are plenty of great watches in that segment and you don't have to wait to buy them.


----------



## Micky

You guys are awesome and so passionate! I now see the differences and the added value. Thanks for educating me 

I do own more expensive pieces, but I know how much manual labor went into them and they came with the benefit of brand recognition. Before I knew watches, I thought Rolex is great and Breitling was overpriced junk. Now that I know the companies, I think Rolex is overpriced (not junk though) and Breitling offers great value. I made friends with a Breitling employee who enlightened me on the production steps and how much time goes into such a watch. I bought a SO Heritage 46 Chrono at deep discount for almost a used piece price and absolutely love it.

But I enjoy the budget watches most, some companies deliver really great quality. Own something like 70 mechanical pieces (no vintage) and 20 or so quartz ones.

I would spend 10.000 on a watch if I knew it is worth at least 8 or so. But truth is, with most luxury brands you pay for prestige, not materials or extra quality. I bet your Key Wests are just as fine as a Rolex except the movement that costs Rolex probably just as much as ETA to produce. 

Now I actually think the MKII company has a great concept. Offers luxury quality for a reasonable price. 

If I liked the Rolex style enough, I would think about getting one. I'll have to check out there offerings.

Enjoy your watches, guys


----------



## Jfha1210

The current status of my order has been updated to 4.0 Regulation and Final Testing. 
It seems that a Key West will ship to Spain on Monday... 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

Jfha1210 said:


> The current status of my order has been updated to 4.0 Regulation and Final Testing.
> It seems that a Key West will ship to Spain on Monday...
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Congrats! I just got the 2.0 in queue email...needless to say I am pumped. |>


----------



## d88

ditto

I've Just been informed my Group 2 order in now in the queue. Don't think I've been this excited about being in a queue before.:-!


----------



## Pentameter

ME TOO!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Wait what does in queue mean… ?


----------



## Thevenin

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2016/09/2016-09-13-project-gmt-update/


----------



## BigHaole

Pentameter said:


> ME TOO!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Wait what does in queue mean&#8230; ?


It's fancy British speak for "in line"


----------



## BigHaole

Pentameter said:


> ME TOO!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Wait what does in queue mean&#8230; ?


It's fancy British-speak for "in line" :-d


----------



## Pentameter

I know what it means in the real world… I mean in terms of MkII. Like, weren't we already sort of "in line" once we either made a deposit or paid off the final order?


----------



## Flip.willy

When did group 1 & 2 people get asked for final payment/ model selection? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Flip.willy said:


> When did group 1 & 2 people get asked for final payment/ model selection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More than 6 moons ago.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

Thanks for that, either doesn't bode well for my eta, or I missed an email...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Flip.willy said:


> Thanks for that, either doesn't bode well for my eta, or I missed an email...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think at worst you merely delayed your ETA. But definitely check your bulk mail.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Pentameter said:


> I know what it means in the real world&#8230; I mean in terms of MkII. Like, weren't we already sort of "in line" once we either made a deposit or paid off the final order?


It means you're one step closer to your watch being assembled and shipped to you.

Captain Obvious, signing off


----------



## Calibrel

Flip.willy said:


> When did group 1 & 2 people get asked for final payment/ model selection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm group 6 and made final payment/selection late July.


----------



## Yellowdrive

Got my email last night! "2.0 - In Queue" (no estimated shipping). I'm in group 2. I can't believe it's happening! I was mentally ready to wait until 2017 for delivery.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Thevenin said:


> 2016-09-13: Project GMT update


Ugghh. They don't have all the parts in hand and are ordering new ones. We know how long that takes. I'm guessing group 9 won't see anything until next spring.


----------



## Thevenin

Groups 1 & 2 will have a very merry Christmas for sure, kudos to Bill |>

and Group 3 onward have a great 2017 coming 

Next spring would be quite optimistic for Group 9 deliveries, just by the 6 weeks/group POV, you are looking at Fall 2017. Include ordering, holidays, Baselworld and make that Fall-Winter 2017 and merry Christmas again :-!


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Thevenin said:


> Groups 1 & 2 will have a very merry Christmas for sure, kudos to Bill |>
> 
> and Group 3 onward have a great 2017 coming
> 
> Next spring would be quite optimistic for Group 9 deliveries, just by the 6 weeks/group POV, you are looking at Fall 2017. Include ordering, holidays, Baselworld and make that Fall-Winter 2017 and merry Christmas again :-!


Oh man. Thats depressing.


----------



## timeturner7

Received my notification for in queue (2.0). I was really hanging for the update from Bill on Key west, but received the email first and was so excited!!


----------



## powerband

timeturner7 said:


> Received my notification for in queue (2.0). I was really hanging for the update from Bill on Key west, but received the email first and was so excited!!


Fantastic! It seems things are starting to move.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

poisonwazthecure said:


> Two key west plank kits have just been posted for sale. 3500 each. No need to wait, pick one of these up. Lol


The white dial just sold for $3,000, which is the price I told myself I would pay had I not already gotten a Coke gilt paid for and reserved from MKII.

The Pepsi is still available in this guy's sale.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## yjfang

To be more precise, it has the Pepsi bezel AND spare Coke bezel.



powerband said:


> The white dial just sold for $3,000, which is the price I told myself I would pay had I not already gotten a Coke gilt paid for and reserved from MKII.
> 
> The Pepsi is still available in this guy's sale.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

yjfang said:


> To be more precise, it has the Pepsi bezel AND spare Coke bezel.


Yes, and making it all the sweeter.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

In queue! I can't wait!


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


> In queue! I can't wait!


Nice! 
Group?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

powerband said:


> Nice!
> Group?
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


2!


----------



## TheDude

Apparently my watch will be done by the end of the month. I'm plank, so maybe I'm the last? I only mention it to further illuminate the most recent schedule info. I imagine Group 1 will happen on the heels of the last plank(s) yet Group 1 is set to start this month and possibly conclude by end of Oct.


----------



## Chromejob

powerband said:


> Yes, and making it all the sweeter.


From his recent pics this evening, it also includes a spare clasp link (KWs are shipping with the "fixed" full length clasp link so far as I know). Or maybe his includes both a short and long link.

BTW, nice pajamas, yjfang.


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


> 2!


Awesome!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

I'm in Group 6 placing me "here" in April 2017!









MK II White Knight AND Gilt Noire KEY WEST


----------



## BigHaole

TheDude said:


> Apparently my watch will be done by the end of the month. I'm plank, so maybe I'm the last? I only mention it to further illuminate the most recent schedule info. I imagine Group 1 will happen on the heels of the last plank(s) yet Group 1 is set to start this month and possibly conclude by end of Oct.


TheDude, did you order something unusual? Or did Bill just decide that you had enough MKIIs, so you could handle the wait better than most?


----------



## rmassony

Just got notice that my KW (Second Stage Group 1) has left the nest and is on its way. I'm down in Virginia, so I'm thinking it won't be long... Thursday?

I've been thinking of flipping it as my tastes have evolved in the past year, but it will be awfully tempting to unwrap it and strap it on...


----------



## Chromejob

I mentioned here or in another thread, I asked Bill in a support ticket earlier this month how far through plank orders we were, and he mentioned that we're in roughly the last third of the plank orders. He's assembling similar models in batches (5 or so), just started the 1005/1006 orders [I don't remember which that is].

I infer this to mean that if he's making some plank owner black/gilt/pepsi models and there are group 1 or group 2 orders for that model, he may assemble a couple of those along with the plank owner models.

To hear it from the horsie's mouth, so to speak: *2016-05-17: Project GMT Scheduling *

I hope this helps calm some nerves and set some anticipations. :-! I can assure you, as amazing as the Kingston was coming out of the case, the Key West is a couple notches higher in awe & delight. More refined hands, more colors, that elegant crown,... Mk II's flying high on this one.
_____________

rmassony, it's your watch, but I'd at LEAST pop the bracelet off, put some alternate spring bars (shoulderless, or single-shoulder) and a nylon strap on, and give it some _wrist love_. (The caseback plastic stays on pretty well if you have a nylon strap over it, keeping the back pristine for a buyer.)


----------



## pl39g

Mine arrived 09/12/2016 Number 22 if I read it correctly.


----------



## Chromejob

pl39g said:


> Mine arrived 09/12/2016 Number 22 if I read it correctly.


Send it to me, I'll confirm the number for you. :roll:


----------



## Flip.willy

I'm group 7 and just got the email for my final selection/ payment. Figured I'd throw it out there in case others are wondering about timeline. I'm far from receiving but will spend all of tonight debating the final config. FYI to those still waiting for an email, you can change your selection up until stage 3.0 build in process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

Anybody have a pic of a black gilt coke and black gilt Pepsi side-by-side? Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> I mentioned here or in another thread, I asked Bill in a support ticket earlier this month how far through plank orders we were, and he mentioned that we're in roughly the last third of the plank orders. He's assembling similar models in batches (5 or so), just started the 1005/1006 orders [I don't remember which that is].
> 
> I infer this to mean that if he's making some plank owner black/gilt/pepsi models and there are group 1 or group 2 orders for that model, he may assemble a couple of those along with the plank owner models.
> 
> To hear it from the horsie's mouth, so to speak: *2016-05-17: Project GMT Scheduling *
> 
> I hope this helps calm some nerves and set some anticipations. :-! I can assure you, as amazing as the Kingston was coming out of the case, the Key West is a couple notches higher in awe & delight. More refined hands, more colors, that elegant crown,... Mk II's flying high on this one.
> _____________
> 
> rmassony, it's your watch, but I'd at LEAST pop the bracelet off, put some alternate spring bars (shoulderless, or single-shoulder) and a nylon strap on, and give it some _wrist love_. (The caseback plastic stays on pretty well if you have a nylon strap over it, keeping the back pristine for a buyer.)


That's clearly what's happening as some group 1 are getting delivered ahead of plank.


----------



## powerband

Flip.willy said:


> Anybody have a pic of a black gilt coke and black gilt Pepsi side-by-side? Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was a hard decision for me, too. I chose Coke. But either would have been a winner.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Flip.willy said:


> Anybody have a pic of a black gilt coke and black gilt Pepsi side-by-side? Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still flip flop between the two on an hourly basis depending which pics I look at. o|


----------



## Eric90

Received the notice today! '5.1 Preparing for Shipment'

Can't wait!


----------



## Plat0

Eric90 said:


> Received the notice today! '5.1 Preparing for Shipment'
> 
> Can't wait!


Are you in group 1 or 2?


----------



## Eric90

Group 1. Received the tracking number and shipment confirmation from MKII about 20 minutes later.


----------



## TheDude

Plank"owner" @ 1.1

Maybe I'll get my Project 300 before the planks and the universe will be restored to balance?


----------



## Thevenin

That of course should shut us 2nd stagers up 

Though in this case I'm really wondering for how long you will end up planking

This has to be setting a new record 

As a side note, Guinness record for holding the abdominal plank position is 8h and 1m - broken just this last May, from previous 5h15m.


----------



## d88

Just had the e-mail - Build in process, so it looks like Bill has now moved on to Group 2


----------



## gwold

d88 said:


> Just had the e-mail - Build in process, so it looks like Bill has now moved on to Group 2


Congratulations!

This would be due to his process of assembling sets by configuration. He's not finished Group 1 yet, for the same reason. I'd say you're getting the benefit of how he's chosen to order those common-config sets.

I chose the matte black face and he's projected, in his 13-9-2016 blog, that I & the one other should receive our Key Wests in late October:


> The only exceptions to this are two customers waiting on the 1005/1006 (black/white) versions of the Key West. For those two customers we will likely make delivery by the end of October but we will know more after the dials are QC'd.


----------



## d88

gwold said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> This would be due to his process of assembling sets by configuration. He's not finished Group 1 yet, for the same reason. I'd say you're getting the benefit of how he's chosen to order those common-config sets.
> 
> I chose the matte black face and he's projected, in his 13-9-2016 blog, that I & the one other should receive our Key Wests in late October:


I think you're right. My choice was the pepsi, gilt dial which appears to be fairly popular, so maybe Bill's on a run of those at the moment.


----------



## jh9t

Chased the postman down so I didn't have wait 16 hours longer ;(


----------



## Plat0

My Key West is in the build stage! I'm in group 2! This is awesome!

Pepsi Black Gilt here!


----------



## mlb212

I just got my shipping tracking number, Group 1.


----------



## BigHaole

TheDude said:


> Plank"owner" @ 1.1
> 
> Maybe I'll get my Project 300 before the planks and the universe will be restored to balance?


I'm waiting to find out the TheDude got a special, one-off, all red bezel or something, accounting for his plank delay.


----------



## Arthur

Wonderful that watches are moving out at a steady clip. Certainly good for folks that are down the line a bit to see progress. Seems that a lot of folks can see the light at the end of the tunnel, and it ain't a locomotive!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Indeed. "Now boarding."










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

BigHaole said:


> I'm waiting to find out the TheDude got a special, one-off, all red bezel or something, accounting for his plank delay.


Heck, that would be fine if anyone told me I should expect the delay for a reason...


----------



## d88

Just been informed my Key West is now ready and currently winging it's way across the Atlantic. I'll hopefully have it within a few days. b-)


----------



## mlb212

I got my Key Wests Thursday (September 29, 2016), serial numbers L35 074-399 and L35 075-399. I was in the first Second Stage ordering group, ordering on October 13, 2014. I ordered a pepsi gilt black dial (1003) and a pepsi gilt white dial (1001).


----------



## MDKane

Has any non gilt matte dials shipped? Would love to see a pic of one of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

*Matte Dial*

Believe we are still waiting, would like to see one!

I received this correspondence from Bill August 9th.......

"Still working to find some time to get pics of the matte dial. The dials are in stock at least though.Thanks for your patience."


----------



## Jfha1210

Spanish Customs seems to love mine... Ten days and counting!!! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Mine will ship tomorrow apparently! I hope I get it by this Saturday.


----------



## Eric90

Jfha1210 said:


> Spanish Customs seems to love mine... Ten days and counting!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I feel you, Australian Customs going on 9 days.


----------



## Pentameter

Plat0 said:


> Mine will ship tomorrow apparently! I hope I get it by this Saturday.


what was your config ? just curious


----------



## Plat0

Pentameter said:


> what was your config ? just curious


Black dial gilt with Pepsi bezel. I was in group 2.


----------



## Pentameter

I'm in 2 also, although I had a white pepsi. I think we both got our queue notices around the same time (~2 weeks ago) but my status hasn't changed yet.


----------



## powerband

Good stuff. Hope they arrive soon for you gents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

After paying 170 € to Spanish customs, it seems that I'll receive it by my 47th birthday, on October 12th... Happy bunny again 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

So my Key West was delivered to my house today... and I won't be home until at least another 5 hours. The anticipation continues to build!


----------



## Plat0

So I got mine... I excitedly opened the box and took a look and something happened... or rather didn't happen. It didn't "sing to me". I feel so strange about it because it really is an amazing piece but it really didn't do anything for me (hence why there are no pics of me wearing it) and I'm doubting whether I really should have went with the coke bezel or even the white dial but I can't say for sure that it would have changed anything. 

Maybe I'm sick or something. 

I don't know.

I will add... my wife was shocked at my reaction and said: is it maybe because you also bought a Rolex Explorer and you just put it away? Maybe there is some sort of guilt associated with buying too many watches in a short time? Let's not forget the Capstone that I finally found and already selling...

I haven't taken off my Kingston (I doubt I ever will) so maybe that's the reason? I'm too attached to my beloved Kingston?


----------



## rmassony

Plat0 said:


> So I got mine... I excitedly opened the box and took a look and something happened... or rather didn't happen. It didn't "sing to me". I feel so strange about it because it really is an amazing piece but it really didn't do anything for me (hence why there are no pics of me wearing it) and I'm doubting whether I really should have went with the coke bezel or even the white dial but I can't say for sure that it would have changed anything.
> 
> Maybe I'm sick or something.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I will add... my wife was shocked at my reaction and said: is it maybe because you also bought a Rolex Explorer and you just put it away? Maybe there is some sort of guilt associated with buying too many watches in a short time? Let's not forget the Capstone that I finally found and already selling...
> 
> I haven't taken off my Kingston (I doubt I ever will) so maybe that's the reason? I'm too attached to my beloved Kingston?


Do you think it's the white dial? How's legibility? That was my concern when I first saw pictures and why I decided to go back to black.

Personally, I didn't fall out of my chair when I unboxed my KW, but that's because I already had a Kingston so was familiar with the black gilt effect. I still think it's gorgeous, mesmerizing. I haven't seen a better glossy black gilt dial out there. Only reason I'm selling mine is so I can make room for an Explorer, which has become an unhealthy obsession.


----------



## Plat0

rmassony said:


> Do you think it's the white dial? How's legibility? That was my concern when I first saw pictures and why I decided to go back to black.
> 
> Personally, I didn't fall out of my chair when I unboxed my KW, but that's because I already had a Kingston so was familiar with the black gilt effect. I still think it's gorgeous, mesmerizing. I haven't seen a better glossy black gilt dial out there. Only reason I'm selling mine is so I can make room for an Explorer, which has become an unhealthy obsession.


Maybe I would have appreciated the white dial as a real change of pace for me but I'm really not sure. I haven't found one picture of the white dial that I like yet.

Which explorer are you looking for? I have one I'm selling. 

I wish I could see a coke bezel Key West to really see if it's me or the watch. I'm gonna leave it in the safe for a later time for now.


----------



## Aceldama

I feel you. I to am in for a white Pepsi. In the meantime, I've purchased a Rolex 16700. It's got the gloss, but not the gilt. But I have a Kingston. Decisions, decisions, decisions. I can't wait to get it in my hands, but just have a feeling I'm going to be in the same boat...


----------



## Jfha1210

Aceldama said:


> I feel you. I to am in for a white Pepsi. In the meantime, I've purchased a Rolex 16700. It's got the gloss, but not the gilt. But I have a Kingston. Decisions, decisions, decisions. I can't wait to get it in my hands, but just have a feeling I'm going to be in the same boat...


I also bought a Grand Seiko SBDE001 more than a month ago while I was waiting for the -not seen but beloved- Key West. The funny thing is that both are stuck anywhere (the seller of the GS only wanted an US buyer, so I asked a friend to receive it for me-... At the same time the MKII has got stuck in Spanish customs...)

Call it KARMA???!! I'm gonna receive BOTH of them next Tuesday!!! Can you believe it???? After two years wait??? Will both of them survive to the comparison with each other??????

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Plat0 said:


> So I got mine... I excitedly opened the box and took a look and something happened... or rather didn't happen. It didn't "sing to me". I feel so strange about it because it really is an amazing piece but it really didn't do anything for me (hence why there are no pics of me wearing it) and I'm doubting whether I really should have went with the coke bezel or even the white dial but I can't say for sure that it would have changed anything.
> 
> Maybe I'm sick or something.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I will add... my wife was shocked at my reaction and said: is it maybe because you also bought a Rolex Explorer and you just put it away? Maybe there is some sort of guilt associated with buying too many watches in a short time? Let's not forget the Capstone that I finally found and already selling...
> 
> I haven't taken off my Kingston (I doubt I ever will) so maybe that's the reason? I'm too attached to my beloved Kingston?





rmassony said:


> Do you think it's the white dial? How's legibility? That was my concern when I first saw pictures and why I decided to go back to black.
> 
> Personally, I didn't fall out of my chair when I unboxed my KW, but that's because I already had a Kingston so was familiar with the black gilt effect. I still think it's gorgeous, mesmerizing. I haven't seen a better glossy black gilt dial out there. Only reason I'm selling mine is so I can make room for an Explorer, which has become an unhealthy obsession.


Understandable reactions. I thought long and hard about a white dial, finally decided on the "aircrew edition" vice the "executive edition." I wanted a complementary watch to pair with my BGW9 Kingston. The white dial 6542 is certainly a grail config for many.

IMHO the Key West is a different dialect of the same design language. Hour markers seem a smidgen smaller. Hands are a wee bit more slender; the hour pip is smaller, the minute hand lume a bit longer. The gilt reacts slightly differently with light (in single-source lighting, it's more elusive, without the "rainbow" effect the Kingston exhibits). The extra hand complicates the otherwise primal,"I'm here to do work" impression of the dial markers and decoration. Initially, I felt "Oh,wow, this is what we've waited for, and she is perfect in her proportions and presentation," but mixed with, "hm, next to the Kingston, she's both a bit 'busy' (gaudy?) and less bold." Hard to reconcile these impressions, but the Key West is growing on me.

My suggestion to anyone having "morning after" qualms -- put the Kingston away, I mean really away, in the box. Likewise other Mk IIs. Give the Key West time to make her gifts visible to you; she may give up her secrets slowly. Particularly the white dial, it may have visibility issues on first greeting, in or coming out of the box, that are reconciled with out and about wrist time. I silently worried about the gilt-on-white combination, and presumed it would not photograph nearly as vividly as it would perform in varied lighting and viewing angles. Truly a watch that has to be seen in person. (No one's posted video to the "Key West pictures" thread....  )

Anyway, just my supposition, as I went the safe route, the black gilt Pepsi. Take my comments as nothing more, in intent and meaning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Plat0 said:


> So I got mine... I excitedly opened the box and took a look and something happened... or rather didn't happen. It didn't "sing to me". I feel so strange about it because it really is an amazing piece but it really didn't do anything for me (hence why there are no pics of me wearing it) and I'm doubting whether I really should have went with the coke bezel or even the white dial but I can't say for sure that it would have changed anything.
> 
> Maybe I'm sick or something.
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I will add... my wife was shocked at my reaction and said: is it maybe because you also bought a Rolex Explorer and you just put it away? Maybe there is some sort of guilt associated with buying too many watches in a short time? Let's not forget the Capstone that I finally found and already selling...
> 
> I haven't taken off my Kingston (I doubt I ever will) so maybe that's the reason? I'm too attached to my beloved Kingston?


I have to say, my Key West white dial is the only watch I've worn since it arrived. I also have a Kingston and the black dial Key West but wrist time has only been the white dial...I love it.


----------



## Pentameter

To me it sounds like you went a little "acquisition happy" and got too many big, exciting watches in a short timespan, which had a normalizing effect on the experience of acquiring a new watch and getting all excited about it, wearing it exclusively for awhile before any others, etc. I could be wrong and maybe the timespan wasn't as short as I'm thinking, but if you're getting a new 2-5K watch every month or so, it's going to weaken some of their impact I think.


----------



## Arthur

I think that there are watches that no matter what you think prior to delivery, just don't resonate. One problem that we encounter with boutique brands that have no "brick and mortar" presence, is we have to make purchase decisions based on photos and drawings. With watches that are available from AD's, we can go in, try them on, look at them on our wrist, see what they look like in different light,etc., and from all that, we can make a decision as to whether or not it's the right choice. 

I can only speak for myself, but I don't think that I have ever had a watch that didn't resonate at first, end up being a regular wearer or a long term keeper. Sort of like the old saw," you only get one chance to make a first impression". That is not to say that I don't have watches that I like OK, but are not at the very top. Most of these get some wrist time, but probably proportionally les than my favorites. Another problem that a lot of us have are just too darn many watches.Back in the dark ages when I was young, most folks had one watch. Wore it to work every day, church on Sunday, weddings, funerals, everything. Back then, watches were simply tools. Today I would dare say every guy on this forum has anywhere from several watches to a couple of big watch boxes full. No matter how much you love your watches, some are going to get a lot more wrist time than others. Just our fickle nature. 

My advice to folks who are in this dilemma should give the Key West a fair chance, simply because if you make a choice to move it on, and you have "sellers remorse" later on, this is a watch that will be very hard to replace at least at the price point that you purchased it. Another alternative if the owner really isn't happy with the color( White vs Black) possibly a trade may be and alternative. If it's a bezel color choice, reach out to the plank owners, there well may be someone who is willing to swap. I would exhaust all alternatives first, primarily because as I said these are difficult watches to replace. I'll give you a personal experience. Quite a few years back, MKII came out with an acrylic bezel on the Stingrays. I bought one, had a pretty good wait as he was having a good bit of problems with quality control. Because of that, the run of acrylic bezels was very small. Kept the watch for a few months and sold it. Big case of sellers remorse set in a bit later. Long story short, I have searched far and wide for another one. Never could find one with the acrylic bezel. I finally ended up buying another one with the normal bezel. Lesson learned.
If all that fails, then, rather than having it confined to your safe or watchbox, sell it on and hopefully it will find a more receptive wrist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

Bunch of good thoughts in the thread. I don't even have mine yet and am having the same issues. I go from I can't wait to I am out. Struggle with the similarity to the Rolex 16710 I hope to acquire. I was really drawn to the white dial initially given its uniqueness, but it's not singing to me in the pics I've seen. The coke black gilt is but then it's similar to another watch I want. Oh well, first world problems indeed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Thanks for all the feedback gents! Lots of good points here!

I'm still deciding...


----------



## powerband

I haven't gotten mine yet but, from all the pictures, there's a seriousness to the Key West GMT that's appealing... especially the black dial gilt. That would make it a hard decision for me, if I still had my Kingston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

Well after a protracted time in customs, I've eventually taken delivery of my KW. First impressions - Whoa, that gilt dial alongside the colours of the blue/red bezel, roulette date wheel and red GMT marker really makes the whole watch stand out. Overall Bill's done a great job with this, the build quality is excellent as you'd expect so overall I'm absolutely delighted with it. 

I also happened to be wearing my Kingston at the time of delivery, and though they share a lot of DNA, there is sufficient differences to be able to own both without too much of a conflict. The one thing I do prefer on the Kingston however, is the big crown but I appreciate this was meant to be a recreation of the Pan AM GMT.

Anyways guys , hopefully if the weather improves I 'll get a few pics up soon.


----------



## Flip.willy

Congrats! What is your opinion of the gilt finish on the KW vs the Kingston, are they similar? Never owned either or seen them in person, but it seems to me the response to the Kingston gilt dial was/ is greater than that for the KW's dial. Is it that it's the same and so there's no over the top fawning, or is it not executed as well on the KW. Has it lost its luster?? Sorry, had to. Just curious for people's thoughts that own both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

Flip.willy said:


> Congrats! What is your opinion of the gilt finish on the KW vs the Kingston, are they similar? Never owned either or seen them in person, but it seems to me the response to the Kingston gilt dial was/ is greater than that for the KW's dial. Is it that it's the same and so there's no over the top fawning, or is it not executed as well on the KW. Has it lost its luster?? Sorry, had to. Just curious for people's thoughts that own both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I don't have a loup so I can't really examine in depth the gilt finish, however I can't see any obvious flaws or see any major differences in the finish of the two.

What I will say is that on the Kingston the gilt finish (along with the domed crystal) IMO really makes the watch, in one sense the dial is 'purer' if you catch my drift. The KW on the other hand has a lot more going on - the red/blue bezel, roulette date wheel and of course the red GMT hand, so the gilt finish doesn't quite stand out as much at first glance in comparison to the Kingston. I quite like that though, as there are enough differences between the two to justify me keeping the KW. For others though, they may prefer the 'purer' look of the Kingston.

Overall I'm happy with both, the Kingston definitely has that 'cool' retro vibe about it, the KW maybe not as much, but never the less I love the bold different colours & gilt dial on the KW, as the watch definitely stands out in a sea of modern watch mediocrity.


----------



## Flip.willy

Great feedback, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Flip.willy said:


> Congrats! What is your opinion of the gilt finish on the KW vs the Kingston, are they similar? Never owned either or seen them in person, but it seems to me the response to the Kingston gilt dial was/ is greater than that for the KW's dial. Is it that it's the same and so there's no over the top fawning, or is it not executed as well on the KW. Has it lost its luster?? Sorry, had to. Just curious for people's thoughts that own both.


Initially I thought something was off. I lit both of them with a single light source Maratac LED PF flashlight in an otherwise dark room, and while the Kingston blazes gold, and there's a sort of iridescence to the gilt chapter ring when moving the light around, the KW is more bashful with the "glint." Off-axis, the gilt is subdued, then disappears. I'm not sure why, it may be that the gilt is "flatter" and doesn't catch light from as many angles.

But then ... you can't see in this photo, or can you?

Once I started viewing it in multiple light sources, and outside, the different was negligible. If anything, it's crisper and more refined than the Kingston's. Add to that the KW's hands are slimmer than the Kingston's. To me, the Kingston is a bold, strong featured watch with some marvelous gold dancing in the light. Think *Sophia Loren*. The Key West, with more color and details coming from the extra hand, the colored bezel insert, the smaller crown, is more dignified, elegant, keeping some of its charms hidden until teased out. Think *Audrey Hepburn*.

Together, they're quite a pair.

Does that help?


----------



## Flip.willy

Very helpful, great to hear first hand opinions as pictures can be deceiving. Thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Chromejob, that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

My Key West has finally arrived home!!!! It is the 040/399. I love it!!!! Specially how the gilt catch the light. And I also like very much its size.
I only have the problem that I can't take out a few links, so I'll take to my watchmaker on Monday. 
Pics very soon!!!! 



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

anyone know approximately how long it took them to go from the "in queue" stage to the shipment stage?


----------



## timeturner7

Pentameter said:


> anyone know approximately how long it took them to go from the "in queue" stage to the shipment stage?


This is what I would like to know too.
I think some people had a roughly 2 week time period between 'build in progress' and delivery, but I received my 'in queue' notification just over a month ago, and I have no idea when it will progress to the next stage, which I think is the real indicator.

Look forward to somebody sharing details of timing!


----------



## mlb212

Pentameter said:


> anyone know approximately how long it took them to go from the "in queue" stage to the shipment stage?


My order went "in queue" September 13 with an estimated shipping date of October 3rd. My order went "build in process" on September 19. My order then went "preparing for shipment" on September 26 and went "ready to ship" also on September 26. My order shipped on September 27 and was delivered on September 29.


----------



## Pentameter

mlb212 said:


> My order went "in queue" September 13 with an estimated shipping date of October 3rd. My order went "build in process" on September 19. My order then went "preparing for shipment" on September 26 and went "ready to ship" also on September 26. My order shipped on September 27 and was delivered on September 29.


thanks man, that is very helpful and I appreciate all the details. My order went in queue 2 days after yours, but still no change in status as of yet.


----------



## vespajg

Pentameter said:


> thanks man, that is very helpful and I appreciate all the details. My order went in queue 2 days after yours, but still no change in status as of yet.


I'm in the same boat, Pentameter. My order went in queue on 9/15. I'm in Group 2 and waiting for a black gilt/Pepsi.


----------



## Yellowdrive

vespajg said:


> I'm in the same boat, Pentameter. My order went in queue on 9/15. I'm in Group 2 and waiting for a black gilt/Pepsi.


Ditto... "In queue" on 9/15; black gilt/pepsi... No movement since then.


----------



## Chromejob

Remember that this isn't a factory. One man, one watch, and it takes as long as it takes. Parts have been QC'ed, but still there's the personal involvement involved. Add some travel to NYC fair, any other business needs, and ... the cadence of queue, build, adjust, ship will certainly vary.

I know that doesn't make anyone feel better, but some people who are new to the brand always seem to question and snark at this.

Footnote: I could be wrong but "in queue" suggests to me that your build is *scheduled*. Not in progress, nor is there a countdown; it's just saying that it's on the schedule for an upcoming assembly phase.


----------



## timeturner7

Chromejob said:


> I could be wrong but "in queue" suggests to me that your build is *scheduled*. Not in progress, nor is there a countdown; it's just saying that it's on the schedule for an upcoming assembly phase.


Agreed. I think that previous timings are somewhat irrelevant going forwards for numerous reasons:
- Planks go through a different process
- Bill stated he is building by configuration (dial, bezel), not by order number
- I think that "in queue" was initiated for a whole order group at once, which is likely a larger number than the planks, which were more of an individual process
- Redordering of parts
- QC now being more integrated with the same timing as build of watches (I feel like QC was done up-front for planks and then they were built, but now there are reorders of bezels and dials for the tail end of orders, and QC needs to occur concurrently to builds).

When I saw Bill at the wind up fair, someone was looking at his watches and kind of questioning if I was on the waiting list. My response that it is worth it, I knew what I was up for and I am kind of enjoying the whole process and story. Then it's like all your Christmases at once when it is delivered!


----------



## mlb212

I was in the first group of the second stage ordering, so if you guys are in the second group of the second stage ordering...


----------



## timeturner7

Yeah, but the first group of second stage ordering relates to a period of 11 days, whereas the second group relates to a period of almost 4 months (and includes more orders). While the second group is obviously next up (hence the notification of 'in queue'), as mentioned previously, there are numerous reasons these will take longer to be delivered. This includes the fact that build is by configuration, which is why a few plank holders received their watches after the first group of second stage orders.

Looking forward to my delivery as I am in group 2, but it has been 5 weeks since I received the 'in queue' email and I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Pentameter

mlb212 said:


> I was in the first group of the second stage ordering, so if you guys are in the second group of the second stage ordering...


Some in the 2nd group have already received theirs. I'm thinking maybe he did black dials first. Mine is a white/pepsi


----------



## Pentameter

timeturner7 said:


> Yeah, but the first group of second stage ordering relates to a period of 11 days, whereas the second group relates to a period of almost 4 months (and includes more orders).


I thought both groups were 25 orders each? And not sure why the period of days matters&#8230; both groups sold out within 2-3 minutes, to my recollection.


----------



## Uly

Pentameter said:


> Some in the 2nd group have already received theirs. I'm thinking maybe he did black dials first. Mine is a white/pepsi


I am the the very end of group 2 date range, with a black gilt dial, and still not in the queue.

The 9/13 update said approx 6 weeks to complete each group, with group 1 starting in Sept. That would put my group 2 order around the end of the year (hopefully).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf1962

I am at the early side of Group II, still no word yet. I am hoping for a Happy New Year!


----------



## vespajg

My order was entered on the first day of Stage 2 - Nov 30th. My confirmation email was sent within a minute of the ordering window going live, 12:01 pm EST. This was before the voucher system was implemented. I'm in queue as of 9/15 and, while the wait will be whatever it will be, I'm hoping to make it under the two year mark!


----------



## TheDude

mlb212 said:


> I was in the first group of the second stage ordering, so if you guys are in the second group of the second stage ordering...


Don't feel bad. Mine is in stage 3.0 (build) and I'm plank.


----------



## timeturner7

Pentameter said:


> I thought both groups were 25 orders each? And not sure why the period of days matters&#8230; both groups sold out within 2-3 minutes, to my recollection.


I thought it was 25 per month as communicated on the website. They may have missed 1 month, but given the longer timeline from October 2014 to February 2015, I thought this involved between maybe 50-75 watches. Maybe I got this wrong.


----------



## Elf1962

I am the same day but no word as to build schedule.



vespajg said:


> My order was entered on the first day of Stage 2 - Nov 30th. My confirmation email was sent within a minute of the ordering window going live, 12:01 pm EST. This was before the voucher system was implemented. I'm in queue as of 9/15 and, while the wait will be whatever it will be, I'm hoping to make it under the two year mark!


----------



## celtics1984

Has anyone's build status changed recently? Watch shipped?


----------



## Pentameter

still nothing  I was away on my honeymoon the last couple weeks and was hoping to come back to some more progress…


----------



## Chromejob

Pentameter said:


> still nothing  I was away on my honeymoon the last couple weeks and was hoping to come back to some more progress&#8230;


Um ... *congrats!!*


----------



## Flip.willy

Hi folks, any new happy owners out there? Are we still in group 2 deliveries or have we crossed into group 3? Seems very quiet and for someone sitting in group 7, I'm starting to think 2017 might be optimistic at this rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plat0

Pentameter said:


> still nothing  I was away on my honeymoon the last couple weeks and was hoping to come back to some more progress&#8230;


Congrats! I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Calibrel

Flip.willy said:


> Hi folks, any new happy owners out there? Are we still in group 2 deliveries or have we crossed into group 3? Seems very quiet and for someone sitting in group 7, I'm starting to think 2017 might be optimistic at this rate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To be honest, I'm in group 6 and although I'm completely new to MKII I have already convinced myself that late 2017 is a best case scenario. Not being negative or hostile, just expressing my thoughts, but I could be completely wrong. I get it when I get it.

The reason I say that is because if there are still some plank holders waiting for their watches, yet group 2 orders have been fulfilled, I take that to mean that some plankholder made a less popular choice and like Bill said order date but also build type take priority, and he's obviously not ordering parts one at a time. For example, if a plank holder ordered a matte dial, and the next matte order was in group 2 - while it may seem like all the orders have been fullfilled through then it may not be so. Being that there are a number of plank holders still waiting, I don't see them getting finished by end of 2016.

With a five day work week, getting 3 watches done a week (picking a random number), 75 watches (roughly the end of group 3) wouldn't be done until second to last week in June. Double that for end of group 6.

I've been on the list for a year and a half, others 4 years. I'm in no rush, and honestly the longer I wait the less I have to explain to the wife where the money went to buy it, hahaha. "You spent how much?!" Honey, don't worry - it was already paid off over 2 years ago and you didn't even notice! Hahaha


----------



## TheDude

Mine just went from build in progress (Oct 4) to regulation and final testing (Nov 21).

On the home stretch!


----------



## powerband

TheDude said:


> Mine just went from build in progress (Oct 4) to regulation and final testing (Nov 21).
> 
> On the home stretch!


Cool!

Curious: What group and what's your configuration?

Thanks and hope you'll get yours soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

powerband said:


> Cool!
> 
> Curious: What group and what's your configuration?
> 
> Thanks and hope you'll get yours soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plank


----------



## TheDude

TheDude said:


> Mine just went from build in progress (Oct 4) to regulation and final testing (Nov 21).
> 
> On the home stretch!


Arrived today!


----------



## longstride

Beautiful!



TheDude said:


> Arrived today!


----------



## Seppia

Last update:
http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2016/12/2016-12-07-project-gmt-update/

Quote:

The case parts that we need for the remainder of the Project GMT have largely been delivered. We will begin the QC of those parts after the holidays. There are a few exceptions. We are still waiting on the bezels and the bracelets. However this should not effect the timetable significantly since there is plenty to do in the mean time.
Parts still on order: White/gold and Black/gold dials as well as the bezel inlays. We are delaying the final ordering of the inlays because we want to get all the orders in so we can order enough parts to fill those orders. Since there is plenty of assembly to do in the mean time this strategy should not adversely effect the timetable.
The ordering emails for Group 9 and 10 will go out today.
I was fighting a cold for the first 3 weeks of November. I am back to full strength now but busier than expected due to the work that we have to make up. We are working on the scheduling right now and expect to have more done during January.
Progress: We are nearly done with the Plankowner and Group 1 deliveries. There is one Plankowner and one Group 1 order current remaining to be delivered. We are also working on Group 2 and 3 orders right now. My apologies, if it were not for November we would have had better news to report on this front.
Thank you for your support and patience.
This will likely be the last update before 2017 so we wanted to wish everyone a wonderful holiday season and all the best for 2017!

ALMOST THERE!


----------



## powerband

Thanks for the update, Seppia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJackson

Made my model selection yesterday, I'm in group 10. Pepsi/Black Gilt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

TheDude said:


> Arrived today!


You order him to set up the stainless hands ? I am curious.


----------



## Yellowdrive

Just got an update! I'm now at "3.0 Build in Progress"! I'm not sure that means I'll have the watch before the end of the year, but I'm hopeful. (I'm group 2, pepsi/black/gilt)


----------



## gwold

Number 109/399 arrived yesterday. Matte/Coke combo. A beautiful watch!









A beaApologies for the phone pic--I'll try to get something better up in a couple of days.

Sizing the bracelet is proving tough. Two of us, with two screwdrivers, had no trouble getting the links out, but properly reseating the screws is not easy!


----------



## TheMeasure

This looks really good! Excited for more pics. Congrats and enjoy!



gwold said:


> Number 109/399 arrived yesterday. Matte/Coke
> 
> View attachment 10207042


----------



## Chromejob

Gorgeous! Love this high vis config....


----------



## Yellowdrive

It's shipped! It's shipped! I'm going to have a very happy Monday...


----------



## Flip.willy

That matte dial version looks so crisp, the white chapter ring really pops. I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

TheMeasure said:


> This looks really good! Excited for more pics. Congrats and enjoy!


Beautiful. Congrats

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

I am in LOVE with this watch... It feels like yesterday that I was perched at my computer to squeeze in a pre-order in under 60 seconds. This is my new daily driver.


----------



## powerband

Yellowdrive said:


> I am in LOVE with this watch... It feels like yesterday that I was perched at my computer to squeeze in a pre-order in under 60 seconds. This is my new daily driver.
> 
> View attachment 10253618


Huge congratulations! That watch looks terrific -- very eye-catching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

Here we go 2017... this will be the year I am getting mine. (hope the GMT Gods won't find that too arrogant and throw a meteor on me)

Has anybody from Group 3 received or expecting their KW soon yet?


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Thevenin said:


> Here we go 2017... this will be the year I am getting mine. (hope the GMT Gods won't find that too arrogant and throw a meteor on me)
> 
> Has anybody from Group 3 received or expecting their KW soon yet?


Didn't he have to reorder parts? I'm in group 9. If we are only through group 2 then damn. Maybe 2018 for me. Yikes.


----------



## timeturner7

Thevenin said:


> Here we go 2017... this will be the year I am getting mine. (hope the GMT Gods won't find that too arrogant and throw a meteor on me)
> 
> Has anybody from Group 3 received or expecting their KW soon yet?


Group 2 here. I haven't received a build in progress notification yet. I received a notification of "in queue" quite a while ago, but have not heard anything since. Although I did order 2 pieces with different configurations - maybe this is causing a delay for me?


----------



## GMT Aviator

I'm in group 9 or 10!
Submitted my spec last week, Black Guilt Dial with Coke Bezel.
The wait goes on......


----------



## Uly

Group 2 here, still awaiting scheduling. So it seems like it will be a while yet.


----------



## vespajg

I'm in group 2 and received an email on Dec 21st indicating that my KW was expected to ship within the next 2-3 weeks and to update my shipping address if necessary. I updated my shipping address, but have heard nothing since. My work order still indicates "2.0 In Queue."


----------



## NewHaven23

I'm canceling one of my KW orders. This wait is ridiculous. Would rather buy a different watch now and wait for 1 KW.


----------



## mlb212

NewHaven23 said:


> I'm canceling one of my KW orders. This wait is ridiculous. Would rather buy a different watch now and wait for 1 KW.


These are troubling times: Pussy Hats, Alternative Facts, Resist Movement, Emoluments... I feel the need to return some normalcy here. Its no secret that Bill has extended multiyear wait times.

I am not cancelling any of my KW orders. This wait isn't ridiculous. Wouldn't rather buy a different watch ever and wait for all KWs.


----------



## Elf1962

Group 2 here but still no word


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Elf1962 said:


> Group 2 here but still no word


At this rate... deliveries complete in 2018?


----------



## vespajg

vespajg said:


> I'm in group 2 and received an email on Dec 21st indicating that my KW was expected to ship within the next 2-3 weeks and to update my shipping address if necessary. I updated my shipping address, but have heard nothing since. My work order still indicates "2.0 In Queue."


UPDATE:

Received two emails on Jan 23rd indicating my KW is proceeding through Stages 3.0 and 4.0, with anticipated shipping date of Jan 31. Black/gilt Pepsi in first wave of Group 2 (Nov 2014).

Hope it's here next week!


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> These are troubling times....


I think the test of the Mk II faithful is "grace under pressure [read: patience]." Yes, there are detractors, and they do us a service by being so transparent in their snarkiness (e.g. the fellow in the "Do you think microbrands presure [sic] test their divers" thread). ,)


----------



## fastfras

Just sent in my order confirmation and a request for Bill to delay my ship date until May of this year..

I'm guessing the request wasn't really needed.

#1004


----------



## Arthur

Guys, I have a sense that this thread is leaning in the direction that we saw back when the Kingstons were in production. I don't want to sound snarky, and I understand the consternation that comes with a long wait, but consider this those of us who were in the plank group waited over four years from the order placement to delivery. So comparatively, some folks will probably have much shorter wait times. 

Looking back on the Kingston, we were in uncharted territory. This was the first big project watch for MKII and no one knew what to expect. Understandably as time marched on some folks patience was tested. There were several threads that got pretty vitriolic, even to the point that the forum moderator had to step in a time or two and threaten to lock threads if the tone didn't lighten up. Of course it took a while but all the Kingstons were delivered, and I believe that for the most part most folks were pretty satisfied with the results, at least the ones who ended up with the watches, as quite a few were "Flipped" early on. The point that I'm trying to make here is while those of us who were in the Kingston project were sailing in uncharted waters, the Key West folks were not. If you were a Kingston owner, you lived the experience, and if you were not, you had ample opportunity to see what was in store from the numerous Kingston threads.

What we have to remember here is MKII is a one man shop. Bill does everything, and while he could have followed the model of most of the other boutique watch companies to have the watches assembled in Switzerland, Japan or China, he chose not to go that route. He could have had them assembled elsewhere, delivered in big batches, given a cursory look over, packed and shipped. that is not Bill's "modus operati". He is not going to let a watch out of his shop unless it meets his exacting standards. So what you get is a watch that is essentially a custom built watch at mass production prices. 

So my advice to all who are in the queue, just fugettaboutit for a while. don't let it create any angst. You will be surprised to find that if you quit worrying, it will move out of the mainstream of your thoughts. Next thing you know you will be getting that long awaited email from MKII that your watch is in production and you will soon join the list of Key West owners.


----------



## anthony808

I'm very new to the MKII scene having just bought my first Graywater a week ago but I'd be happy to take someone's spot for an opportunity on a the list. I'm in no hurry for delivery.


----------



## Chromejob

Hear, hear. Well said, Arthur.


----------



## bompi

For sure, one has to be patient but the wait is also a good part of the pleasure we get while opening at last the MKII Box, when it's delivered. ;-)

I remember having been slightly tired of waiting for my Kingston, at one point.
So, this time I put it aside as soon as I have paid the deposit and haven't think much about it since.

Now that my turn should come in a quarter (hopefully), I come here every second day to have a look and read the news, but I'm not as anxious as I was for the Kingston. It's pretty cool, actually !


----------



## Maxy

It is not about losing patience. It simply shows that Bill has not learned enough from Kingston's delayed delivery. It would be very easy if you take money and say you'll get the watch after 3 years. But if the time keeps changing every few months, that's when the frustration creeps up. Imagine last Jan(2016) Bill had an schedule to deliver all watches by end of 2016. I don't know if anyone outside Plank owners got the watch. Come to Jan 2017, Bill is still figuring out to update the 'schedule' for the deliveries. So, folks shown promise for 2016 won't even get the watch for 2018. How is it possible for 1 person to not see his own future for few coming up months. It has nothing to do with watch or any business but how can you keep deluding oneself? Was there a need to post in Jan 2016 that everyone will get their watches by end. Unless there's a war or natural calamity, normal circumstances will make it 6 months ahead not couple of years. If you keep repeating it is 1 man job, then how is the estimated time being calculated so incorrectly? 

I'm sure the new schedule will come up in next week or so and says all will get watches by 2017 end and the story continues for next year. This test is not about patience(which many of them have knowing fully it will take years) but just deluding one self and believing every time and getting frustrated. So, if few folks end up cancelling their orders, I don't think we can blame them. 

IMO, the best choice is to forget that you ever ordered a MKII watch and then you will be pleasantly surprised when you get one. This kind of waiting is not healthy!


----------



## timeturner7

Just received the "3.0 building in process" email. Extremely excited. Group 2 order.


----------



## MHe225

timeturner7 said:


> Just received the "3.0 building in process" email. Extremely excited. Group 2 order.


So did we .... |>

I already have my Plank Order KW and this will be my wife's watch. She'll be happy to see this one in the metal and wear it while she still can. 
That may not be the case with her P300, unfortunately, but hey, miracles do happen ......


----------



## Chromejob

Maxy said:


> It is not about losing patience. It simply shows that Bill has not learned enough from Kingston's delayed delivery. It would be very easy if you take money and say you'll get the watch after 3 years. But if the time keeps changing every few months, that's when the frustration creeps up. Imagine last Jan(2016) Bill had an schedule to deliver all watches by end of 2016. I don't know if anyone outside Plank owners got the watch. Come to Jan 2017, Bill is still figuring out to update the 'schedule' for the deliveries. So, folks shown promise for 2016 won't even get the watch for 2018. How is it possible for 1 person to not see his own future for few coming up months. It has nothing to do with watch or any business but how can you keep deluding oneself? Was there a need to post in Jan 2016 that everyone will get their watches by end. Unless there's a war or natural calamity, normal circumstances will make it 6 months ahead not couple of years. If you keep repeating it is 1 man job, then how is the estimated time being calculated so incorrectly?
> 
> I'm sure the new schedule will come up in next week or so and says all will get watches by 2017 end and the story continues for next year. This test is not about patience(which many of them have knowing fully it will take years) but just deluding one self and believing every time and getting frustrated. So, if few folks end up cancelling their orders, I don't think we can blame them.
> 
> IMO, the best choice is to forget that you ever ordered a MKII watch and then you will be pleasantly surprised when you get one. This kind of waiting is not healthy!


(SIGH)


----------



## powerband

Maxy said:


> It is not about losing patience. It simply shows that Bill has not learned enough from Kingston's delayed delivery. It would be very easy if you take money and say you'll get the watch after 3 years. But if the time keeps changing every few months, that's when the frustration creeps up. Imagine last Jan(2016) Bill had an schedule to deliver all watches by end of 2016. I don't know if anyone outside Plank owners got the watch. Come to Jan 2017, Bill is still figuring out to update the 'schedule' for the deliveries. So, folks shown promise for 2016 won't even get the watch for 2018. How is it possible for 1 person to not see his own future for few coming up months. It has nothing to do with watch or any business but how can you keep deluding oneself? Was there a need to post in Jan 2016 that everyone will get their watches by end. Unless there's a war or natural calamity, normal circumstances will make it 6 months ahead not couple of years. If you keep repeating it is 1 man job, then how is the estimated time being calculated so incorrectly?
> 
> I'm sure the new schedule will come up in next week or so and says all will get watches by 2017 end and the story continues for next year. This test is not about patience(which many of them have knowing fully it will take years) but just deluding one self and believing every time and getting frustrated. So, if few folks end up cancelling their orders, I don't think we can blame them.
> 
> IMO, the best choice is to forget that you ever ordered a MKII watch and then you will be pleasantly surprised when you get one. This kind of waiting is not healthy!


Sorry for your frustration.

For those who wait to the end, the sweetness is killer.

Sent from the most unreliable app, Tapatalk (assuming it didn't crash again)


----------



## STEELINOX

Maxy said:


> It is not about losing patience. It simply shows that Bill has not learned enough from Kingston's delayed delivery. It would be very easy if you take money and say you'll get the watch after 3 years. But if the time keeps changing every few months, that's when the frustration creeps up. Imagine last Jan(2016) Bill had an schedule to deliver all watches by end of 2016. I don't know if anyone outside Plank owners got the watch. Come to Jan 2017, Bill is still figuring out to update the 'schedule' for the deliveries. So, folks shown promise for 2016 won't even get the watch for 2018. How is it possible for 1 person to not see his own future for few coming up months. It has nothing to do with watch or any business but how can you keep deluding oneself? Was there a need to post in Jan 2016 that everyone will get their watches by end. Unless there's a war or natural calamity, normal circumstances will make it 6 months ahead not couple of years. If you keep repeating it is 1 man job, then how is the estimated time being calculated so incorrectly?
> 
> I'm sure the new schedule will come up in next week or so and says all will get watches by 2017 end and the story continues for next year. This test is not about patience(which many of them have knowing fully it will take years) but just deluding one self and believing every time and getting frustrated. So, if few folks end up cancelling their orders, I don't think we can blame them.
> 
> IMO, the best choice is to forget that you ever ordered a MKII watch and then you will be pleasantly surprised when you get one. This kind of waiting is not healthy!


I want back the time it took me to read this muck, and I want you to acknowledge that you have no actual knowledge for the manufacture processes in place by MKII and that you will no longer comment in this regard or face tattle tale notification to the powers that be to pass warning to you for in sighting unrest among Forumers engaged in the waiting for their KEY WEST's. [Bill hasn't 'learned enough' / 'not healthy' to wait like this - why I oughtta TURN OFF MY PC !]


----------



## BigHaole

The Key West is my first project watch and first MKII. During the the 4+ years from when I placed my plank order, until the day I received my box, I went through the tradtional 5 phases:
Denial - "It took a long time with the Kingston, but the Key West will be different"
Anger - "It's been months...why haven't we gotten an update?"
Bargaining - "Hey, Bill, if you send me a prototype, I'd be happy to give you some feedback, perhaps with a Mr. Benjamin Franklin, along for the ride..."
Depression - "Oops. It's been 1 year and not watch." "Darn! It's been 2 years and no watch." "Ugg! It's been 3 years and no watch..." etc, etc, etc.
and acceptance - "What is the sound of no Key West ticking? "Hey, I got my almost-ready-to-ship email!!!!"

All in all, I'm glad I went along for the journey and once you get yours, I hope you are, too.


----------



## bompi

timeturner7 said:


> Just received the "3.0 building in process" email. Extremely excited. Group 2 order.


I missed the Group 3 by one day. Pity ! :-D


----------



## cybercat

My status has changed to "_3.0 Build In Process" _today :-!

Hopefully will see it soon. The wait has been quite bearable though, as for the last couple of years my only GMT watch has been this:


----------



## Chromejob

Maxy said:


> It is not about losing patience. ....


I don't recognize your username. Do you own a Mk II? Are you in an order group, or waiting on a general availability model?


----------



## Chromejob

cybercat said:


> My status has changed to "_3.0 Build In Process" _today :-!
> 
> Hopefully will see it soon. The wait has been quite bearable though, as for the last couple of years my only GMT watch has been this:
> 
> View attachment 10718010


As mentioned previously, I used to visit the Mk II site and mess around with his custom order engine, changing between traditional Mercedes hands, or Milsub hands, style of 24h hand, bezel, finally finding a synergy of the red markings on the bezel with the red on the dial, and the red 24h hand, but still retaining that milsub minute markings on the bezel (brilliant!) ... AAHHH, milsub GMT model perfection,... then ... almost ready to order, I'd add the DLC treatments and bracelet, and AAUGH, too much dinero. If I could turn back time.... I doubt he made many like this.

Whenever I see yours, my heart falters a bit. Such a beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Does anyone know how many Keywest can be done each month?


----------



## timeturner7

From memory, it was 2-3 per week on average (check the archives on the forums). But there are always changes. For example, Bill was a bit sick over the holidays. And parts have to be reordered.


----------



## Arthur

STEELINOX said:


> I want back the time it took me to read this muck, and I want you to acknowledge that you have no actual knowledge for the manufacture processes in place by MKII and that you will no longer comment in this regard or face tattle tale notification to the powers that be to pass warning to you for in sighting unrest among Forumers engaged in the waiting for their KEY WEST's. [Bill hasn't 'learned enough' / 'not healthy' to wait like this - why I oughtta TURN OFF MY PC !]


I

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

As you can gather from my previous posts here. I am a big MK II fan overall. However, I do not think it's unreasonable for people who have put $1800 or so down to have some reasonable expectation of when they can get the item they paid for.

Let me stop anyone who says I don't understand the MKII production process, etc. I've read an absolutely embarrassing amount about the brand and the processes gone through to deliver these watches. I understand Bill is a one man shop.

But the speed with which people condemn folks who get frustrated with the wait is a little tough to handle some times. In my opinion, it's fair for people to ask about when they can get their watches after having $1800 plunked down for in some cases, years.

I guess that's to say a bit more communication about expected delivery periods and perhaps the opportunity for people to get their money back if the wait is simply too long for them is fair.

[Dons his fireproof suit for the incoming posts].


----------



## Arthur

STEELINOX said:


> I want back the time it took me to read this muck, and I want you to acknowledge that you have no actual knowledge for the manufacture processes in place by MKII and that you will no longer comment in this regard or face tattle tale notification to the powers that be to pass warning to you for in sighting unrest among Forumers engaged in the waiting for their KEY WEST's. [Bill hasn't 'learned enough' / 'not healthy' to wait like this - why I oughtta TURN OFF MY PC !]


Funny that the poster has never posted to my knowledge in the Key West threads before. So a fair question would be, are you waiting on a watch, or are you just "stirring the pot"?
If you folks remember some of the really acrimonious Kingston threads, there were guys coming on the forum, posting all sorts of inflammatory comments, only to find out they didn't own a MKII and were not in the Kingston order group.

And to any of you fellows who are keen to question Bill, MKII, and his business model, this is a moderated, private forum sponsored by and paid for by MKII, And I can assure you that while discussion and critiques are welcome, if you cross the line, you will be shut down.

As I posted several posts up, everyone had ample opportunity either as a Kingston buyer, or reader of the vast number of Kingston threads, to have a pretty good idea as to how the process was going to unfold. While most of us had hope that because the Key West didn't have the 20 plus dial, Lume, date and insert options that were part of the Kingston build, the wait time would be less. But, no matter, I believe that most folks who owned other MKII watches feel that the wait is worth it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Arthur said:


> Funny that the poster has never posted to my knowledge in the Key West threads before. So a fair question would be, are you waiting on a watch, or are you just "stirring the pot"?
> If you folks remember some of the really acrimonious Kingston threads, there were guys coming on the forum, posting all sorts of inflammatory comments, only to find out they didn't own a MKII and were not in the Kingston order group.
> 
> And to any of you fellows who are keen to question Bill, MKII, and his business model, this is a moderated, private forum sponsored by and paid for by MKII, And I can assure you that while discussion and critiques are welcome, if you cross the line, you will be shut down.
> 
> As I posted several posts up, everyone had ample opportunity either as a Kingston buyer, or reader of the vast number of Kingston threads, to have a pretty good idea as to how the process was going to unfold. While most of us had hope that because the Key West didn't have the 20 plus dial, Lume, date and insert options that were part of the Kingston build, the wait time would be less. But, no matter, I believe that most folks who owned other MKII watches feel that the wait is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for that post Arthur...
Incidentally, I have nothing but "blind faith" in the whole story of KEY WEST!
So many happy peeps getting theirs already; posts of beautiful images keeps me "wondrous" and unfortunately, "envious".
We'll get ours one day and I gotta big grin "happy meal smile" that I practice when I poke around the lot here looking at everyone's KW's.

SIDEBAR... Phil Michelson is -9 and IN contention for tomorrow !


----------



## GMT Aviator

If you think waiting for the Key West is bad, go try order yourself a SS Rolex Daytona!
Now that's a wait!!


----------



## timeturner7

GMT Aviator said:


> If you think waiting for the Key West is bad, go try order yourself a SS Rolex Daytona!
> Now that's a wait!!


Haha, I have waited for both. Around 22 months wait for the Daytona (previous model), and my key west is 2 days away, making it 26 months.


----------



## vespajg

vespajg said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Received two emails on Jan 23rd indicating my KW is proceeding through Stages 3.0 and 4.0, with anticipated shipping date of Jan 31. Black/gilt Pepsi in first wave of Group 2 (Nov 2014).
> 
> Hope it's here next week!


Arrived on Saturday after a day's delay due to weather. Pleased with the watch so far...it's a beautiful watch. It's my only watch on a bracelet so still getting used to that. I've been wearing NATO bands for ~15 years but plan to keep this one on metal.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

vespajg said:


> Arrived on Saturday after a day's delay due to weather. Pleased with the watch so far...it's a beautiful watch. It's my only watch on a bracelet so still getting used to that. I've been wearing NATO bands for ~15 years but plan to keep this one on metal.


 BIG Congrats -- Welcome to the Forum. If you want to, you can always put up some pictures.... 

:think: _We never get tired of looking at them here.._. ;-)

May You, Enjoy your new _*Key West*_ in the Best of Life's Circumstances!!

|>|>


----------



## BigHaole

GMT Aviator said:


> If you think waiting for the Key West is bad, go try order yourself a SS Rolex Daytona!
> Now that's a wait!!


Actually, I think this one is no longer true. A few years back, my dear wife called our local AD, after I told her my story of wanting one since High School, and found that they had both white and black dial in stock and available for purchase (just one of each). Of course, now that they have that beautiful ceramic bezel, maybe the waiting lists are back...


----------



## STEELINOX

BigHaole said:


> Actually, I think this one is no longer true. A few years back, my dear wife called our local AD, after I told her my story of wanting one since High School, and found that they had both white and black dial in stock and available for purchase (just one of each). Of course, now that they have that beautiful ceramic bezel, maybe the waiting lists are back...


I can get any DAYTONA in any flavor on any day of the week including most US holidays !


----------



## MHe225

timeturner7 said:


> ..... my key west is 2 days away, making it 26 months.


What?? Just a smidgeon over 2 years ....seems like cheating to me.

Arthur summarized it nicely: we all know / knew what we're getting in to. I will not list my wait times for the various MKII's I own and the ones still in the queue, thus providing ammunition to the nay-sayers. These wait-times don't bother me, The recurring threads and posts complaining about these, however, does. Especially when those come from people with no skin in the game.

Look at the positive aspects of the long waits: ample time to save for the watch. I drop all change in a bucket and by the time my next MKII is ready, exchange it for "paper money". So far, that has always been enough to pay for the watch(es) so it feels like I'm receiving a free MKII watch. Can't beat that. And the other plus: at this slow rate, you don't over-spend on watches.

More serious now:

Would I prefer a shorter wait time? Definitely! 
Does the current one bother me? Absolutely not!


----------



## timeturner7

MHe225 said:


> What?? Just a smidgeon over 2 years ....seems like cheating to me.
> 
> Arthur summarized it nicely: we all know / knew what we're getting in to. I will not list my wait times for the various MKII's I own and the ones still in the queue, thus providing ammunition to the nay-sayers. These wait-times don't bother me, The recurring threads and posts complaining about these, however, does. Especially when those come from people with no skin in the game.
> 
> Look at the positive aspects of the long waits: ample time to save for the watch. I drop all change in a bucket and by the time my next MKII is ready, exchange it for "paper money". So far, that has always been enough to pay for the watch(es) so it feels like I'm receiving a free MKII watch. Can't beat that. And the other plus: at this slow rate, you don't over-spend on watches.
> 
> More serious now:
> 
> Would I prefer a shorter wait time? Definitely!
> Does the current one bother me? Absolutely not!


The wait doesn't bother me at all!! I am actually quite happy with the wait as it makes it that much more exciting and then a really cool surprise at a random time when you don't expect it. I for one am stoked as I just got accepted into Business school and start classes on Saturday - if my key wests are delivered this week, this is my reward for getting in! That wouldn't have been the same if I got the watches when I paid. I also enjoy the multiple projects in the work as well (Project 300 going as well for me). I was just quoting times to show the difference to a quoted Daytona waitlist; but the difference is that you can always buy a Daytona, but a Mkii key west hand built by Bill.....priceless.


----------



## Chromejob

vespajg said:


> Arrived on Saturday after a day's delay due to weather. Pleased with the watch so far...it's a beautiful watch. It's my only watch on a bracelet so still getting used to that. I've been wearing NATO bands for ~15 years but plan to keep this one on metal.


Oh, the Key West looks grand on anything I've had it on. The Mk II bracelet, a noname bracelet (from an O&W M4), nylon, perlon, leather (current). Have fun with it....


----------



## BigHaole

Happy Open-9 Thursday to everyone!


----------



## timeturner7

Expecting delivery on Monday, very excited!!


----------



## powerband

timeturner7 said:


> Expecting delivery on Monday, very excited!!


That's great. You must be excited. Which group are you in, and where along that group (first half or 2nd)?

Sent from the most unreliable app, Tapatalk (assuming it didn't crash again)


----------



## timeturner7

powerband said:


> That's great. You must be excited. Which group are you in, and where along that group (first half or 2nd)?


I was in order group 2, ordered on November 30 2014.
Very excited to accept the delivery. Unfortunately can't take the day off work, but I will be rushing home!


----------



## STEELINOX

Update !
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Haven't ordered the inserts and date wheels? Why not I wonder?!


----------



## Seppia

Don't be so anxious, it's not like customers have been waiting for a long time for this watch


----------



## STEELINOX

Seppia said:


> Don't be so anxious, it's not like customers have been waiting for a long time for this watch


I was past anxious November of 2015, now I have graduated to institutionalized !


----------



## Chromejob

Never mind.


----------



## NewHaven23

Just an FYI that you can't cancel your order for a refund once you're made your 2nd payment. Just tried to get a refund on one of my 2 orders.

Though I assume everyone has made their 2nd payment by now?


----------



## poisonwazthecure

NewHaven23 said:


> Just an FYI that you can't cancel your order for a refund once you're made your 2nd payment. Just tried to get a refund on one of my 2 orders.
> 
> Though I assume everyone has made their 2nd payment by now?


Group 9 here and I made my final payment. I remember the policy was you could cancel up until the final payment is made.


----------



## Chromejob

NewHaven23 said:


> Just an FYI that you can't cancel your order for a refund once you're made your 2nd payment. Just tried to get a refund on one of my 2 orders.


Look on the bright side. If the Key West is like the Kingston -- and there's no reason to think it won't be as strongly desired -- you'll be able to flip it as a BNIB mint preowned watch. Likely make a little profit for your initial outlay and patience.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Arthur

Chromejob said:


> Look on the bright side. If the Key West is like the Kingston
> 
> Agree. I can't see why at this stage anyone would cancel unless they are really needing the money. If you can wait a few more months, you will have a brand new watch that is instantly worth more than you paid for it. Like having an interest bearing account!!


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Man I hope it's only a few more months. At this pace I might not see my group 9 order until next year.


----------



## Flip.willy

Feels like we're still working through group 2 deliveries, is that right? Would be great to get a schedule update, maybe Bill will post something before heading to BW (assuming he's going). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Want to buy the Kingston


----------



## Jellytime

I know. I'm taking a cruise to Key West in may but I doubt I'll get mines before then. I'm somewhere in group five.


----------



## Darwin

I ordered in the last couple of days of group 3. Don't expect my Key Wests before sometime summer or fall 2017 at the earliest.


----------



## STEELINOX

Group 6 here waiting with tail still "wagging" !


----------



## Thevenin

This thread craves for a real update before Baselworld, especially and preferably on that "scheduling". 

The last update was something like an internal report.


----------



## calwatchguy

^^^agreed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

This too shall pass...

Any buddy from " Group 3 " with some sunshine?


----------



## GMT Aviator

I'm in one of the very last groups, but would really appreciate some kind of update now as to expected time line delivery. Months and months are passing between updates, with seemingly few deliveries in hand and time marches forward. It feels like getting these orders out the door has ground to a halt, but none of us know because no info is forthcoming.
I think it's more than fair to expect some more information regarding production time scales now. It's not an unreasonable request.


----------



## Seppia

Come on it's not like you've been waiting a long time


----------



## NewHaven23

GMT Aviator said:


> I'm in one of the very last groups, but would really appreciate some kind of update now as to expected time line delivery. Months and months are passing between updates, with seemingly few deliveries in hand and time marches forward. It feels like getting these orders out the door has ground to a halt, but none of us know because no info is forthcoming.
> I think it's more than fair to expect some more information regarding production time scales now. It's not an unreasonable request.


I placed my order right after my son's 1st birthday. He turned 3 a few weeks ago. Timeline is before kindergarten....hopefully.


----------



## Calibrel

calwatchguy said:


> A slight correction to the previous post. Once you make your final selection and payment you can't get a refund.


My error. Quite correct. I double checked and I was confusing it for being able to change your order selection until you get a 3.0 notice.


----------



## Jellytime

From the mkii instagram. Looks like Bill is working on qc of black and white dials of the next batch of key west this week.

Hope my watch is in that batch.


----------



## sierra11b

NewHaven23 said:


> I placed my order right after my son's 1st birthday. He turned 3 a few weeks ago. Timeline is before kindergarten....hopefully.


That's nothing.

I used my project 300 refund toward purchasing a watch before my 4yr old was even a twinkle in my eye AND recently got that watch back from its first scheduled service.


----------



## Chromejob

Seppia said:


> Come on it's not like you've been waiting a long time


Don't be a brat. Either you're a customer, or you're just stirring the pot.


----------



## Seppia

Edit. Pointless to argue.


----------



## liwang22

Seppia said:


> Edit. Pointless to argue.


Hey Andrea, funny I saw your red glasses avatar while browsing the forum and had to peek at this thread.

Are you here just to harass all these poor folks?Surely you of all people aren't waiting for a Key West?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id

Well i just asked for refund. Im in group 7, so in this pacemaker it Will be minimum 2 more years. 2 years passed and not reached grp 4 yet. 

Mutch have changed in market over the last 3 Years.

Think i spend the money on a BB two Tone or the new BB bronze blue cosc. 

The new movment colaboration between Tudor and Breitling stirred things around.

Seams 70 hour power reserv together with silicone balance spring is the new standard together with Tissot and Certinas powermatic 80 Cosc.


----------



## powerband

Update:

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/2017/05/2017-05-23-project-gmt-update/

May 23, 2017 By admin

- Sorry this update is way overdue. I had meant to post something back in March before Basel but was prepping for vendor meeting up until the last minute before the trip and forgot to "publish" this update. After I got back I was pushing on the QC work and lost track of time. So here is a mix of updates from before Basel and a more current update:

Pre-Basel Update (the part I forgot to post in late March):

- We are currently QC'ing parts that came in that are required for the delivery of the second half of the Key Wests.

- At the moment we are identifying issues so that we can review them with the vendor when we go to Basel. For example we have identified some issues with the end-pieces for the bracelets. The vendor has agreed to take them back but we need to determine what percentage of the parts are affected and consequently how it will impact shipments. In the mean time assembly of the watch heads is ongoing.

- Scheduling: I think people may be expecting more than we have indicated we will be publishing as far as the timetable is concerned. We noted the way we were going to announce the timetable in our post from September 2016. To be more specific this section "Scheduling: I have been waiting to make a big announcement about publishing the entire delivery schedule but based on the last few months' of work any projections more than a few weeks into the future will not prove to be terribly accurate. The reason for this is that the dials are quite difficult to work with and this leads to a higher level of re-work than with standard painted dials. What we will do is publish dates for those customers where shipment is expected within a 2-4 week window. For everyone else we will report on the Group # that we are working at the moment and provide a rough projection as to when the next Group # will be begun. That should allow me to provide more updates without having to spend a lot of time revising specific ship dates with all of the orders."

-Assembly: This is currently on-going while we try to figure out how the end-piece issue will effect shipments. As far as the scheduling is concerned we are assembling according to the schedule that we have put together. Right now the bottle-neck is the end-piece issue for the bracelets. We will have to complete the QC of all 1200 end-pieces before we can resume shipments. This is because we have to return the parts that don't pass ASAP in order for the vendor to agree to re-work them. What we can say is that more is happening in the background than customers can see at this point and that we have been working a 6-7 day a week schedule for the last 6 weeks.

Post-Basel Update:

- Assembly: We are actually working on assemblies for Group 5 at this point but because of the bracelet end-piece ("EP") issue there are watches here for Groups 3, 4 and 5 in a state of 70% completion while we work through the bracelet EP quality control. I post the group numbers at this point at the risk of over-stoking expectations but I think everyone would feel better knowing that something was happening on the assembly front and not just the QC front.

- QC: The EPs have been a challenge. Normally it is just a aesthetic issue that we have to contend with. Performing that kind of QC is relatively quick, even for 1,200 pieces. However based on the nature of the issues we have identified we have also had to test fit all of the EPs to test cases, which is a much more time consuming process. The good news is that we have enough good EPs to complete up through Group 5. We estimate that the QC of the EPs will be completed by next week and that we will be able to resume shipments in the first half of June.'

We will have a better idea of a timetable for Groups 6-10 after we start QC'ing the case bodies in June and get them through the computer measurement process as well.

- We are still working 6 day weeks and have been doing so since I returned from Basel.
Thank you for everyone's patience and support. I know its difficult especially with the summer approaching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime

Good update. Glad I'll make the cut for this next batch.


----------



## powerband

I, for one, am grateful for this update.

Bill says that future projects (after the KW and 300) will, from the very beginning, operate differently to address the timetables that we've all been so patient with. Seems like each project is a learning process, especially understandable because it's an independent company operated with maximum hands-on by an obsessive watchmaker.


----------



## Chromejob

"QC of 1200 [end pieces]&#8230;" By hand. On test cases.

The mind boggles.

\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Calibrel

Huh. Maybe our deleted discussion actually went somewhere. Good to see some sort of light peaking from the other end of the tunnel.


----------



## powerband

As my order fell in the heart of group 4, this is the only sentence that stands out for me:

"We estimate that the QC of the EPs will be completed by next week and that we will be able to resume shipments in the first half of June."

Sure, something can crop up between now and delivery, like power-outage and a zombie attack on the eastern seaboard, but I'm glad to hear that assembly has resumed. (Well, I'm just glad to have any update for the Key West, _period_.)


----------



## STEELINOX

Its gonna be a very Merry Christmas !


----------



## powerband

STEELINOX said:


> Its gonna be a very Merry Christmas !


Unless there's a power-outage and a zombie attack on the eastern seaboard.


----------



## Chromejob

Both at the same time? Yikes. 

Bill had burglars a few years ago, I think. I imagine his new workshop is more secure. 


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## STEELINOX

Chromejob said:


> "QC of 1200 [end pieces]&#8230;" By hand. On test cases.
> 
> The mind boggles.
> 
> \\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


It "has" to be done; who will do it? I would but I cant be trusted, and trust me - I'd have em ALL QC'd in mind boggling record time !


----------



## bompi

Well. The long-awaited email always pops up when you don't expect it anymore... 
My KW is now in *Build in Process* status and the ship date is next week : I must say I'm glad !

FYI: I'm in group 3 (one of the first, I should say, but I don't think it's relevant at this point).


----------



## Darwin

Congratulations! I'm in group 3 as well, but one of the last - you're right, probably best not to read too much into this! Please, please, please post lots of pictures when you've got it on wrist 



bompi said:


> Well. The long-awaited email always pops up when you don't expect it anymore...
> My KW is now in *Build in Process* status and the ship date is next week : I must say I'm glad !
> 
> FYI: I'm in group 3 (one of the first, I should say, but I don't think it's relevant at this point).


----------



## powerband

bompi said:


> Well. The long-awaited email always pops up when you don't expect it anymore...
> My KW is now in *Build in Process* status and the ship date is next week : I must say I'm glad !
> 
> FYI: I'm in group 3 (one of the first, I should say, but I don't think it's relevant at this point).


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kel1993

Congratulations! I'm in group 4 and hope mine will be shipped very soon. Waiting patiently


----------



## Calibrel

Since I didn't see anyone post the latest update:



> *2017-06-02: Project GMT Update*
> 
> June 2, 2017 By admin
> 
> 
> We finished the QC of all of the bracelet EPs. A majority of the parts have to go back to for re-work but we have enough parts on hand to finish the pre-orders. In any event we should have enough parts while the re-work is being done on the returns.
> We will be taking stock today of the assemblies that we have begun so that we can resume deliveries next week. This also means that we will start publishing estimate ship dates next week as well.
> Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Jellytime

Awesome news.


----------



## powerband

I'd appreciate it if someone can define "pre-orders" in the context of the latest update. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

Was wondering same thing. I thought there were only, plank orders, 2nd stage preorders and general orders. If that's the case it would sound like there are enough parts for all preorder groups, but I don't believe that to be what was actually meant, given what was said about how many EP's needed to be reworked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Flip.willy said:


> Was wondering same thing. I thought there were only, plank orders, 2nd stage preorders and general orders. If that's the case it would sound like there are enough parts for all preorder groups, but I don't believe that to be what was actually meant, given what was said about how many EP's needed to be reworked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it meant that "Preorder" and "General" were two different types of orders and therefore there ARE enough (parts) for all the Groups. I did get an email and he said that my order - a Group 6 was on the tally sheet for assy...


----------



## powerband

Thanks. The "preorders" are designated up to which group number? 

Edit: I did check out my account on the MKII boutique but I'm still somewhat unclear and would appreciate confirmation from someone with better knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

powerband said:


> Thanks. The "preorders" are designated up to which group number?
> 
> Edit: I did check out my account on the MKII boutique but I'm still somewhat unclear and would appreciate confirmation from someone with better knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything except "General" as I understand it...
Randy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Cool. It is what I had hoped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

So, almost middle of June. Anyone received an email for shipment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

I'm at the front of Group 4, and got no change so far from "Awaiting scheduling".


----------



## bompi

powerband said:


> So, almost middle of June. Anyone received an email for shipment?


I just received the mail a few hours ago.
It should take some time to land on my doorstep (it has to cross an ocean, after all).


----------



## powerband

bompi said:


> I just received the mail a few hours ago.
> It should take some time to land on my doorstep (it has to cross an ocean, after all).


After so many years, this wait will feel twice as long! What group are you in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bompi

powerband said:


> After so many years, this wait will feel twice as long! What group are you in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in Group 3.


----------



## powerband

According to a private update email for the RTW Paradive, one mention of the KW included the following:

"The Key West GMT is currently shipping again and we hope to get through Group 4 by July 16th. Assuming QC of the delivered parts continues smoothly our goal is to finish pre-order deliveries by the end of 2017."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bompi

I got my parcel at last... (duties are painful, these days)

So : another KeyWest shipped b-)


----------



## powerband

Nice. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celtics1984

Has anyone else received a delivery notice for next week?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

celtics1984 said:


> Has anyone else received a delivery notice for next week?


:think: I got a "4.0 Regulation and Final Testing" email, and before that, "3.0 Build in Process" with "Your estimated ship date is 11-July-2017" 

|>|>


----------



## celtics1984

Very cool and congrats OmegaCosmicMan. I am in group 5 and am hopeful to receive the message build in progress soon. Are you in group 3?


----------



## powerband

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I got a "4.0 Regulation and Final Testing" email, and before that, "3.0 Build in Process" with "Your estimated ship date is 11-July-2017"
> 
> |>|>


Cool. Group?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Well....This may be hugely disappointing to some of you.

:think: I seem to remember I was in the tail-end of Group 2 (order finalized late in November 2014)...

- But I had asked questions and requested some changes and those acted to slow things down. 

That coupled with some out-of-the-country travel plans and delays got me to....Today. 

Anyway, I am still excited about this. This one will be _special......;-)

_--- Best ---


----------



## SubMoose

Just received #399


----------



## celtics1984

Hi SubMoose, 

What group are you in?


----------



## powerband

Just got my 3.0 email. I'm in the middle of group 4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I got a "4.0 Regulation and Final Testing" email, and before that, "3.0 Build in Process" with "Your estimated ship date is 11-July-2017"
> 
> |>|>


How long was the wait between 3.0 and 4.0 and delivery?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I just got an email from Bill, asking for confirmation of shipping address.

Hahahaha (at Last....)

|>|>

*@powerband*: 3-Day interval between 3.0 and 4.0 updates....

|>|>


----------



## powerband

Nice, OCM! Can't wait for your pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Funnily, I also just got an email from Bill to confirm shipping address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Funnily, I also just got an email from Bill to confirm shipping address.

EDIT: Apologies--Tapatalk decided to double post. And since I can't delete it and it's Friday afternoon, I can at least share a Happy Hour picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Just got a "_3.0 Build in Process" _ and confirmation of address details email today :-!

(Order Date: April 22, 2015 - 07698)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

^^^^ @cybercat -- Big Congratulations on the news. Hope you see it soon...


----------



## curt941

I got the build in progress email and request to confirm shipping address email very close to one another.


----------



## powerband

powerband said:


> Just got my 3.0 email. I'm in the middle of group 4.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... and today, 4 days later and through a weekend, just got this:

"The current status of your order # 08330 is: 5.0 Preparing for Shipment"

I'm excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celtics1984

Congratulations Powerband, OCM, and Curt941. Please post pictures when you receive your watches. I am now very hopeful and excited to receive my group 5 watch very soon


----------



## powerband

To those who already received theirs, do you remember being given a tracking number?

In my account, it says "5.1 Processing Shipment" and then "6.0 Shipped." I haven't gotten a tracking number so just wondering if the status indicated on my account isn't just typo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

I can't remember getting a tracking number , however, as I live outside the U.S. it was pretty irelevant anyway as the major delay was customs ! 

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your GMT the last few months must have been torture for you !


----------



## Darwin

I received a tracking number yesterday - it was in an email from Mk II Customer Service with the subject line: "Mk II Watches: Shipment # 0000xxxx for Order # 08xxx".


----------



## powerband

Thanks, Darwin. You are going through the longest part of the wait. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curt941

I got the 5.0 Preparing For Shipment email last night around 11pm!


----------



## powerband

Darwin said:


> I received a tracking number yesterday - it was in an email from Mk II Customer Service with the subject line: "Mk II Watches: Shipment # 0000xxxx for Order # 08xxx".


Cool. Just got my tracking number this morning. Home stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

I'm happy to add that, I too, received shipment confirmation and tracking information this morning. 

:think: With any good luck, and some help from the weather, I may receive it Monday afternoon. ;-)

:think: I must admit, it has been a long, long wait... But.... ;-)

Good Things Are Coming!! |>|>


----------



## cybercat

'
I also received tracking email this morning, & link shows expected delivery Monday 17th :-!


----------



## powerband

Watch arrived to my work this morning--Saturday morning. I think I'll wait until Tuesday to pick it up... test my capacity for delayed gratification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> I'm happy to add that, I too, received shipment confirmation and tracking information this morning.
> 
> :think: With any good luck, and some help from the weather, I may receive it Monday afternoon. ;-)
> 
> :think: I must admit, it has been a long, long wait... But.... ;-)
> 
> Good Things Are Coming!! |>|>
> 
> View attachment 12349939
> 
> 
> View attachment 12349941


Can't wait to see some pictures when it arrives.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Fedex delivered this afternoon :-!

Don't have the proper tools, time (or probably the eyesight, now the sun's gone down!) to size the bracelet today, so quick shot after I switched to a cheap ebay jubilee I originally got for my Nassau 369 :


----------



## curt941

Delivery projection showed today, but nothing, so should be here tomorrow....2 Black dial with Pepsi bezels


----------



## Maxy

powerband said:


> Watch arrived to my work this morning--Saturday morning. I think I'll wait until Tuesday to pick it up... test my capacity for delayed gratification.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delayed gratification?? Its not even Tuesday and all the non-stop posts justifying the wait and the instant you get the watch you are selling it.. it would be nice to quit the drama at least!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/mkii-key-west-black-gilt-coke-4489877.html


----------



## powerband

No drama. I was truly excited. Still am. Just picked it up this afternoon on the way home from an out-of-town AD where I made up my mind for a Cartier. It's more complex than you assume. And I still may keep it if it doesn't sell. It's truly a beautiful watch in the metal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

#191 made it to our little piece of the Rock.... ;-)









:think: _(Its in that box from MKII...) ;-)_


----------



## Chromejob

Don't forget this thread, guys/gals &#8230;.even if you're flipping it. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/key-west-check-4133650.html


----------



## powerband

The #172 KW made it on July 15th. Black dial gilt with Coke bezel. It is on its way to Canada to its first official owner. My heart has sunk, but my wife gets her Cartier Tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

powerband said:


> The #172 KW made it on July 15th. Black dial gilt with Coke bezel. It is on its way to Canada to its first official owner. My heart has sunk, but my wife gets her Cartier Tank.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The smile on your wife's' face will make it worth it! I'll take good care of it, I swear!


----------



## Batchelor22

It has arrived! 😊


----------



## Rizzits

Batchelor22 said:


> It has arrived!


Congratulations! Group 10 here I'm in for the loooooong haul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## financ

delivered


----------



## Dutchman72

If this is the wrong place to ask this question, please forgive me as I'm not sure where to ask it. My Key west is currently with Parcelforce awaiting payment of customs. I've just phoned them to pay and it's more than expected. The value written in the parcel is $1556 (£1186.34) and the tax is quoted at £263.85 plus ££17.50 handling fee. I was expecting around £200 for both. I'm not particularly good at working out this stuff, but it does seem high. If it's correct I will pay, but I didn't want to be over charged. Any help is much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Well, heading to my watch guy today. Will post some wrist shots later. Until this morning, I thought there were two different wheels, one black, one red, didn't realize it was an alternating pattern. Love that!! 👍🏾


----------



## Batchelor22

Here she is on the wrist, life is good!!


----------



## paul.bluedog

Dutchman, it seems a touch high but only by about £30. Does the quoted value include your shipping charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72

paul.bluedog said:


> Dutchman, it seems a touch high but only by about £30. Does the quoted value include your shipping charge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the total price. I've paid it and it's being delivered today. I feel like a kid at Christmas. Thanks for the reply. It's eased my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

Dutchman72 said:


> It's the total price. I've paid it and it's being delivered today. I feel like a kid at Christmas. Thanks for the reply. It's eased my mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The charges seem about right, remember you'll be charged with an 'administration fee' as well as VAT


----------



## Dutchman72

d88 said:


> The charges seem about right, remember you'll be charged with an 'administration fee' as well as VAT


I think it's all ready been added. That's the £17 handling fee. I've paid Parcelforce anyway. So there shouldn't be anymore additions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

Dutchman72 said:


> I think it's all ready been added. That's the £17 handling fee. I've paid Parcelforce anyway. So there shouldn't be anymore additions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's a complete rip off but we have no choice in paying it. Anyway, hope you enjoy your KW as much as I do and good to see another KW this side of the pond.


----------



## Dutchman72

d88 said:


> Yeah it's a complete rip off but we have no choice in paying it. Anyway, hope you enjoy your KW as much as I do and good to see another KW this side of the pond.


Parcelforce have made a [email protected]+k up and it wasn't down to be delivered today . So they're delivering it tomorrow (Sunday) at no extra cost .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Batchelor22 said:


> Well, heading to my watch guy today. Will post some wrist shots later. Until this morning, I thought there were two different wheels, one black, one red, didn't realize it was an alternating pattern. Love that!! 👍🏾


It's called a roulette wheel, I have an old Tudor Sub with a similar date wheel. Agreed, it is cool!

By the bye, nice choice, my preference also, it looks like there's at least two coke/gilt KW in BC.


----------



## fastfras

Rizzits said:


> Congratulations! Group 10 here I'm in for the loooooong haul.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! Gonna be a long wait...


----------



## Batchelor22

Awesome, glad to know there are other MKII owners in the province, I know of a few Vancouver fans as well!



fastfras said:


> It's called a roulette wheel, I have an old Tudor Sub with a similar date wheel. Agreed, it is cool!
> 
> By the bye, nice choice, my preference also, it looks like there's at least two coke/gilt KW in BC.


----------



## Darwin

Add my black gilt pepsi on the island. Crappy photonfrom yesterday. This one will join my matte dial Kingston in rotation.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Darwin said:


> Add my black gilt pepsi on the island. Crappy photonfrom yesterday. This one will join my matte dial Kingston in rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Beautiful, I'm not a Pepsi soft drink fan but I am starting to become partial to the Pepsi bezel. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Ldiesel

I'm a late comer on this project, but have fallen in love with the Key West GMT. I'm probably the 1000th person to ask, but will there be any more rounds of ordering, or have all the Key Wests been spoken for? 

Best, Logan


----------



## TheMeasure

Ldiesel said:


> I'm a late comer on this project, but have fallen in love with the Key West GMT. I'm probably the 1000th person to ask, but will there be any more rounds of ordering, or have all the Key Wests been spoken for?
> 
> Best, Logan


Hey Logan,

There is a chance for a General Order. When and how many pieces may be available, we don't know. Definitely sign up for the alerts. There has been a number of LNIB ones available on the sales forum if you want to go that route. Best of luck on your search, the KW is still obtainable. Welcome to MKII.

Cheers


----------



## celtics1984

Has anyone received notice that the Keywest is back into production? I am in group 5.


----------



## Timev0id

Its been silent for 2 month.

Latest info is updated here: 
Project GMT News

I placed my order september 2015. Final selection September 2016. so its 3 years celebration now  
I asked for refund this summer. Seams refund could only be made before final selection of september 2016 for me.



> *July 14, 2017** By **admin*
> 
> All orders through Group 4 have been shipped. Group 5 assemblies have been started and are about 50% complete (that means every Group 5 order is 50% complete rather than 50% of the Group is complete. If it was the later we would have shipped those as well with Group 4.)







> celtics1984
> Has anyone received notice that the Keywest is back into production? I am in group 5.


Assemblies of grp 5 was stared post basel (23-30 March) and before (2017-05-23: Project GMT Update). So lead time of grp 5 seams to be around 5 month.

So im in grp 7. So thats about 10 more months before delivery : )


----------



## Timev0id

double post. Server issues its seams.


----------



## JLS36

Timev0id said:


> Its been silent for 2 month.
> 
> Latest info is updated here:
> Project GMT News
> 
> I placed my order september 2015. Final selection September 2016. so its 3 years celebration now
> I asked for refund this summer. Seams refund could only be made before final selection of september 2016 for me.
> 
> [/LIST]
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Assemblies of grp 5 was stared post basel (23-30 March) and before (2017-05-23: Project GMT Update). So lead time of grp 5 seams to be around 5 month.
> 
> So im in grp 7. So thats about 10 more months before delivery : )


Do you feel it's going to be worth the wait? Is mkii somehow far superior to steinhart and squale where you could purchase at a far cheaper price and wait slightly less than 3 years?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HapaHapa

JLS36 said:


> Do you feel it's going to be worth the wait? Is mkii somehow far superior to steinhart and squale where you could purchase at a far cheaper price and wait slightly less than 3 years?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Of course not, but if the purchaser is happy than all is well for that individual.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I won't get my Key West until 2018 if I'm lucky. I've learned that I cannot stomach waiting years for assembly let alone the additional 4 for design. I wanted to get in on the project 300 but knowing what I know now, I'll pay the extra couple hundred bucks premium on the secondary market if I really want one. So far, my Borealis Estoril is keeping me fine company.


----------



## Timev0id

JLS36 said:


> Do you feel it's going to be worth the wait? Is mkii somehow far superior to steinhart and squale where you could purchase at a far cheaper price and wait slightly less than 3 years?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No only sad thing is that movement development has come a far way the last 3 years. The new swiss "standard" is powermatic 80 for 600$ and chronometer for around 1100$ with 60-80 hours of power reserve from swatch group. And the rest is following.


----------



## GMT Aviator

Timev0id said:


> Its been silent for 2 month.
> 
> Latest info is updated here:
> Project GMT News
> 
> I placed my order september 2015. Final selection September 2016. so its 3 years celebration now
> I asked for refund this summer. Seams refund could only be made before final selection of september 2016 for me.
> 
> [/LIST]
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Assemblies of grp 5 was stared post basel (23-30 March) and before (2017-05-23: Project GMT Update). So lead time of grp 5 seams to be around 5 month.
> 
> So im in grp 7. So thats about 10 more months before delivery : )


I'm in Grp 9 or 10! Think of the lead time on that!

Black guilt Coke Bezel....It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## powerband

JLS36 said:


> Do you feel it's going to be worth the wait? Is mkii somehow far superior to steinhart and squale where you could purchase at a far cheaper price and wait slightly less than 3 years?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


"Worth the wait" depends on many things--like: you would rather have used the money elsewhere, or your taste has significantly changed. If money isn't an issue, then the only thing you have to tolerate is your own impatience (of which I nearly ran out!).

As for superiority over Steinhart and Squale? In my experience with half a dozen Steinharts and two Squales, absolutely f***ing yes--the MKII project watches are superior.

The Steinhart watches I had owned were cursed with rattles (bezels) and clumsy gaps (crown, crown guards, endlinks and case) and misaligned hands (especially but not limited to the GMT hand).

The Squale that I owned had a crown tube that seemed as large as a well with a crown stem emerging from the center with so much gap that it wiggled with the slightest breeze--talk about crown wobble! Before that was the Atmos 101 with a bezel that just wouldn't stay in place, even after a watchmaker tightened it.

Another thing about Steinhart and Squale is the monstrous size with which their watches are built. Call it "modernization," if you want, but in the flesh they look clumsy with their bloat alongside their economical build and their rush-to-the-market boutique flaws.

The MKII, by comparison, is tight, perfectly constructed, and obsessively checked in multiple quality-control processes. The chamfer is well achieved, the dial is deep-ink smooth, and the gilt is explosive. The bezel alignment is flawless and has little to no play in horizontal, vertical, and rotational directions.

I'd rather pay 2 to 3 times more for a boutique watch by MKII than for other boutique watches on the market. Waiting, however, is a different story... but that's my own weakness, not that of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

powerband said:


> "Worth the wait" depends on many things--like: you would rather have used the money elsewhere, or your taste has significantly changed. If money isn't an issue, then the only thing you have to tolerate is your own impatience (of which I nearly ran out!).
> 
> As for superiority over Steinhart and Squale? In my experience with half a dozen Steinharts and two Squales, absolutely f***ing yes--the MKII project watches are superior.
> 
> The Steinhart watches I had owned were cursed with rattles (bezels) and clumsy gaps (crown, crown guards, endlinks and case) and misaligned hands (especially but not limited to the GMT hand).
> 
> The Squale that I owned had a crown tube that seemed as large as a well with a crown stem emerging from the center with so much gap that it wiggled with the slightest breeze--talk about crown wobble! Before that was the Atmos 101 with a bezel that just wouldn't stay in place, even after a watchmaker tightened it.
> 
> Another thing about Steinhart and Squale is the monstrous size with which their watches are built. Call it "modernization," if you want, but in the flesh they look clumsy with their bloat alongside their economical build and their rush-to-the-market boutique flaws.
> 
> The MKII, by comparison, is tight, perfectly constructed, and obsessively checked in multiple quality-control processes. The chamfer is well achieved, the dial is deep-ink smooth, and the gilt is explosive. The bezel alignment is flawless and has little to no play in horizontal, vertical, and rotational directions.
> 
> I'd rather pay 2 to 3 times more for a boutique watch by MKII than for other boutique watches on the market. Waiting, however, is a different story... but that's my own weakness, not that of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the insight, it's nice to see another perspective.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Checking this forum daily since placing final payment, Jan/17. Settling in for a long wait and, since knowing firsthand the workmanship and quality of MkII watches, I'm pretty cool with the ongoing process. To further that point, I've had several email conversations with Bill on unrelated matters and found him professional and courteous - a pleasure to deal with. MkII represents excellent quality, built to a high standard at a very fair price point. They also give a watch guy an opportunity to own exclusivity for a relatively inexpensive amount of money. There's a lot to like about the company and it's product.

The wait is unfortunate, it's the downside of the equation. Everyone waits for a hand built MkII. 

The lack of communication is my only concern, it would be nice if there was an update on a regular basis. After all, we own these watches, shipping included.


----------



## Chromejob

JLS36 said:


> Do you feel it's going to be worth the wait? Is mkii somehow far superior to steinhart and squale where you could purchase at a far cheaper price and wait slightly less than 3 years?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My Mk II watches are way, way nicer than my Steinhart OBDLC in almost every way.

\\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


----------



## JLS36

Chromejob said:


> My Mk II watches are way, way nicer than my Steinhart OBDLC in almost every way.
> 
> \\ Posted from an iPad Mini kybd - intelligibility is circumstantial //


Well I admit I have a negative opinion of mkii but I've trying to learn why others love them and If I should change my negative opinion . So I am gaining insight into what draws the attraction.still things I question but what I don't really question is the watches they do look good.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Guys like Cpotters and I waited 6 years. Won’t find a lot of sympathy here. I calculated the entire amount of time I’ve waited for the 8 MkIIs I’ve owned and it’s a very large number of years. Heck, think of the poor Project 300 plankowners...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Can't stand the wait-jump in the fire!

The sales corner always has one or two on hand. I picked this one up recently and have another on order in group 6 (while I covet & wait!)...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime

Group five here. It's harder the closer it gets to your turn. Lol.


----------



## celtics1984

Group 5 here as well. Would just appreciate an update on production.


----------



## powerband

TheDude said:


> Guys like Cpotters and I waited 6 years. Won't find a lot of sympathy here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure that's a long wait (and often worth it when the watch is in hand!), but the solution to the wait -- no matter how short or long -- isn't sympathy but regular, brief updates on the build process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManhattanSansWatches

Long time voyeur first time poster. I had been watching MKII for years and finally took the plunge. I even KNEW what the wait times could be but never realized the frustration until I was directly involved. I agree that no one's looking for sympathy - we made this choice. What most folks are looking for is straightforwardness though. I was "guaranteed" by PM I would receive the watch by the end of the year. That was last year and well over a year ago since the last direct communication. No replies back; no updates. Its one thing to know its a long process - and in all likelihood well worth the long process. No one's really arguing about that. But it's an entirely different thing for the "narrative" to go "we promise the end result will make all the falsehoods and lack of communication worth it." I actually don't care much about updates - have any really been helpful to this point? It's ironic to choose MKII as one's first real watch because it seemed like a watch-lover's sort of watch and company and yet to have all your watch-loving acquaintances think you're insane.


----------



## STEELINOX

ManhattanSansWatches said:


> Long time voyeur first time poster. I had been watching MKII for years and finally took the plunge. I even KNEW what the wait times could be but never realized the frustration until I was directly involved. I agree that no one's looking for sympathy - we made this choice. What most folks are looking for is straightforwardness though. I was "guaranteed" by PM I would receive the watch by the end of the year. That was last year and well over a year ago since the last direct communication. No replies back; no updates. Its one thing to know its a long process - and in all likelihood well worth the long process. No one's really arguing about that. But it's an entirely different thing for the "narrative" to go "we promise the end result will make all the falsehoods and lack of communication worth it." I actually don't care much about updates - have any really been helpful to this point? It's ironic to choose MKII as one's first real watch because it seemed like a watch-lover's sort of watch and company and yet to have all your watch-loving acquaintances think you're insane.


When patience outweighs passion, you too, may find solace in purchase of a "Sales Corner" piece. I did. But, I understand where you are coming from. Who made a "promise" to you about your order? And what Group are you in if I may ask?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## ManhattanSansWatches

STEELINOX said:


> When patience outweighs passion, you too, may find solace in purchase of a "Sales Corner" piece. I did. But, I understand where you are coming from. Who made a "promise" to you about your order? And what Group are you in if I may ask?
> Thanks,
> Randy


Hi Steelinox,

Maybe "promise" was too strong a word, but in a personal email communication dated 5/19/2016 I was told:
"You will receive your watch by the end of the year." Thats a direct quote. Again, I understand it's a long process - as I said I had been following MKII for a while prior to ordering. If you can believe it this was to be my first "real" watch. Had the finances for something more well known, but I really liked the company, background, product intention, etc. That's probably some people's frustration - likely easier to have patience while walking around with other bling on the wrist : ) It's more just emails and updates like this one. Fairly firm and direct dates that never materialize. I've heard similar stories from others. Meh, not a big deal in the big scheme but I thought it was time to post something for other voyeurs out there thinking about MKII to get some additional perspective.


----------



## STEELINOX

ManhattanSansWatches said:


> Hi Steelinox,
> 
> Maybe "promise" was too strong a word, but in a personal email communication dated 5/19/2016 I was told:
> "You will receive your watch by the end of the year." Thats a direct quote. Again, I understand it's a long process - as I said I had been following MKII for a while prior to ordering. If you can believe it this was to be my first "real" watch. Had the finances for something more well known, but I really liked the company, background, product intention, etc. That's probably some people's frustration - likely easier to have patience while walking around with other bling on the wrist : ) It's more just emails and updates like this one. Fairly firm and direct dates that never materialize. I've heard similar stories from others. Meh, not a big deal in the big scheme but I thought it was time to post something for other voyeurs out there thinking about MKII to get some additional perspective.


I hear you. Totally sympathize your sediments as it is reasonable. But, this is "not the mfg process/model" for some (as in "these are not the Droids you are looking for [speak]) and as I understand it being like watching several "full orbits around a bright shiny star" like our Sun; our patience will be tested like the 2nd Coming; but it will and I am certain you as has others be either delighted or fully disappointed...


----------



## JLS36

STEELINOX said:


> I hear you. Totally sympathize your sediments as it is reasonable. But, this is "not the mfg process/model" for some (as in "these are not the Droids you are looking for [speak]) and as I understand it being like watching several "full orbits around a bright shiny star" like our Sun; our patience will be tested like the 2nd Coming; but it will and I am certain you as has others be either delighted or fully disappointed...


Why do the watches take so long to make? What is his process?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

JLS36 said:


> Why do the watches take so long to make? What is his process?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This may shed some light on how much "process" is involved- I for one appreciate the level of detail Mr. Yao applies...

He is but "1" person that is mfg/qc/order/build/qc/again and again and again...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/project-gmt-design-thread-745194.html


----------



## JLS36

STEELINOX said:


> This may shed some light on how much "process" is involved- I for one appreciate the level of detail Mr. Yao applies...
> 
> He is but "1" person that is mfg/qc/order/build/qc/again and again and again...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/project-gmt-design-thread-745194.html


That's a long thread I ...went through some of it. From what I can tell he allows input from you customers on details. My question is I know he uses Eta movements. Does he machine the case, and make the dial and hands? Is that why the process is so long?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

JLS36 said:


> That's a long thread I ...went through some of it. From what I can tell he allows input from you customers on details. My question is I know he uses Eta movements. Does he machine the case, and make the dial and hands? Is that why the process is so long?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The mid cases are outsourced as is the dial and handsets. He orders and when parts arrive, qc's and then assembles, the movmt's are qc'd, timed, dials and handsets fitted, then qc'd again, its quite involved. And if anything is out of spec, those parts are then returned and thats a process in of itself...
So, from inception, Forum members input, to the scrutiny of such details as bezel inlay colors; whether to build a luminous insert, to lume color gradients for hands and marker plots, it goes on and on and on...


----------



## JLS36

STEELINOX said:


> The mid cases are outsourced as is the dial and handsets. He orders and when parts arrive, qc's and then assembles, the movmt's are qc'd, timed, dials and handsets fitted, then qc'd again, its quite involved. And if anything is out of spec, those parts are then returned and thats a process in of itself...
> So, from inception, Forum members input, to the scrutiny of such details as bezel inlay colors; whether to build a luminous insert, to lume color gradients for hands and marker plots, it goes on and on and on...


Thank you for the info.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

No matter what you’re told regarding timeframes, always add a generous amount of time to that estimate. Delays inevitably happen.

As for updates, we get more than we used to. I bought an OWC watch several years ago and the updates were so detailed and depressing that they became tedious and unwelcome.

There’s a lot of bad parts, delays, and other bs from parts manufacturers that you really don’t want to see. Bill tells us a few of these if/when it materially changes his ability to deliver but for the most part I think he’d rather keep that part of his process opaque. We gain nothing from knowing.

Just trust in the fact that you’ll love the timepiece once you get it regardless of the painful wait- which really enhances the value because you just can’t source one without either luck, money, or patience and it usually requires a combination of all three.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

TheDude said:


> Heck, think of the poor Project 300 plank owners ...


What about us, Dude? :-d
I made final payment for two MKII Project 300 watches last week, with expected delivery sometime in Q1 of 2018. 
When the projected delivery time doesn't slip, then we will have waited 8 years (give or take) only. We did sign up for this project and made our first downpayment on March 16, 2010

We're not of the impatient type (obviously), but hope the watches (at least one) show up sooner rather than later. 
Life happens and we're slowly but surely running out of time :-(

We didn't have to wait that long for our Quad10, Kingston, Nassau BC, or Key Wests. And the Hawkinge's felt like cheating .... got those in a few weeks.
You counted correctly, MKII is the best represented brand in our collection(s).


----------



## TheDude

MHe225 said:


> What about us, Dude? :-d
> I made final payment for two MKII Project 300 watches last week, with expected delivery sometime in Q1 of 2018.
> When the projected delivery time doesn't slip, then we will have waited 8 years (give or take) only. We did sign up for this project and made our first downpayment on March 16, 2010
> 
> We're not of the impatient type (obviously), but hope the watches (at least one) show up sooner rather than later.
> Life happens and we're slowly but surely running out of time :-(
> 
> We didn't have to wait that long for our Quad10, Kingston, Nassau BC, or Key Wests. And the Hawkinge's felt like cheating .... got those in a few weeks.
> You counted correctly, MKII is the best represented brand in our collection(s).


Exactly. I was calling attention to the patience you guys have had to muster while waiting...

I count myself lucky. Four of my MkII purchases were fast: Vantage, big crown Nassau, 369 Nassau, and Hawkinge. Four other ones not so much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiterfang

Bills said there wibe new delivery schedule coming out pretty soon 3 months ago. I am in group 9 and I did dial selection 6 months agao


----------



## STEELINOX

[edited for useless content]


----------



## fastfras

Okay, I'm waiting for my KW, it was up to me to place the original deposit and final payment. mea culpa. However, the delay in shipping the KW watches has directly affected me ordering a 300, not going to do it - never again.

Mkll business practice is Bill's decision, keeping my money in my pocket (but more likely in another watch manufacturers wallet) is my decision.


----------



## calwatchguy

^^^Agree with 100% of what you said.


----------



## celtics1984

Yes very frustrated here as well with no update on the status of the Key West build. As mentioned before and by others I don't mind the wait but would appreciate a good faith periodical update once in awhile.


----------



## Karltimes

I want my key west to be shipped


----------



## powerband

I had Starbucks coffee once but the burnt taste kept me from coming back. There are too many great coffee houses around for my money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

TheDude said:


> Guys like Cpotters and I waited 6 years. Won't find a lot of sympathy here. I calculated the entire amount of time I've waited for the 8 MkIIs I've owned and it's a very large number of years. Heck, think of the poor Project 300 plankowners...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with you 100% !! It was long wait for both the Kingston and the Key West!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

powerband said:


> I had Starbucks coffee once but the burnt taste kept me from coming back. There are too many great coffee houses around for my money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except in this case Invicta represents Starbucks and MkII represents the boutique roasting company who makes your favorite beans - yet from time to time you get agitated that you can never seem to get a hold of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36

fastfras said:


> Okay, I'm waiting for my KW, it was up to me to place the original deposit and final payment. mea culpa. However, the delay in shipping the KW watches has directly affected me ordering a 300, not going to do it - never again.
> 
> Mkll business practice is Bill's decision, keeping my money in my pocket (but more likely in another watch manufacturers wallet) is my decision.


Questionable decisions all around it appears he will be selling rtw paradive at the windup show? Have any pre orders gotten theirs yet? If you think of all the money for pre-order's that's been taken in and the lack of delivery it's quite worrisome. Holding money for that long with no delivery of product all while traveling the globe on said money seems interesting...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

[edited]


----------



## STEELINOX

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram October 24, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a couple more days before @wornandwound WindUp NYC. _*We're burning the candle at both ends getting ready*_ as most of the other exhibitors probably are as well. If you're in NYC this weekend we're looking forward to seeing you at Chelsea Market for the show! #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #wornandwound #windupnyc





JLS36 said:


> Questionable decisions all around it appears he will be selling rtw paradive at the windup show? Have any pre orders gotten theirs yet? If you think of all the money for pre-order's that's been taken in and the lack of delivery it's quite worrisome. Holding money for that long with no delivery of product all while traveling the globe on said money seems interesting...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Prolly not the best choice of words given the "shipment status" of so many projects...

I'm hoping for an update from the Show...


----------



## e dantes

MkIIForum said:


> @mkiiwatch Instagram October 21, 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you hate misaligned bezels? So do we, a lot. That's why we're setting the bezel inserts ourselves for the Ready-to-Wear Paradives. It's not a lot of effort per say, but cumulatively it takes extra time and energy. For us, it's worth doing things the hard way if it's the right way. The details matter for @mkiiwatch so you get the best possible watch on your wrist. #mkiiwatch #mkiiwatches #mkiireadytowear #mkiiparadive #dedicatedtothehardway #mkiibench


I appreciate the commitment to quality. However, I don't see how this extra time doesn't take away from much older projects. This makes realize my patience level is not as strong as I thought. I, too, am hoping for a Key West update soon.


----------



## JLS36

e dantes said:


> I appreciate the commitment to quality. However, I don't see how this extra time doesn't take away from much older projects. This makes realize my patience level is not as strong as I thought. I, too, am hoping for a Key West update soon.


There's patience and then there is something else. Waiting for a watch is fine waiting for a year OK.. I think waiting 6+ years maybe it's time to rethink the purchase. Even three years is silly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

TheDude said:


> Except in this case Invicta represents Starbucks and MkII represents the boutique roasting company who makes your favorite beans - yet from time to time you get agitated that you can never seem to get a hold of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both cases still leave a bad taste in the mouth, but it's especially ironic and unfortunate for the second company which goes to great length to make a great bean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

JLS36 said:


> There's patience and then there is something else. Waiting for a watch is fine waiting for a year OK.. I think waiting 6+ years maybe it's time to rethink the purchase. Even three years is silly.


This has been a forum member project, as was the Kingston. The project started from decision on the source of the homage, design discussions, investigation into parts availability and cost, etc. I would never consider any of the Mk II forum projects as just a "purchase."

Since you joined the forum in only 02/2016, I presume that you are not a project supporter.
_______________

... Some of your questions can be answered with this post on the Mk II site: Pre-built watches (aka What the h*ll takes so long!) .


----------



## Seppia

When you hand money to someone in exchange for goods, it's a purchase. 
So basically you're right


----------



## jupiterfang

Ok, that is not the case for me. I never participated in any of the design discussions, I simply saw this watch design and pre-ordered it. That is a purchase.


----------



## whatclay

The Key West is one thing, but if my RTW Paradive pre-order fails to ship before this W&W event, it will be my final MKII purchase


----------



## Darwin

^^ My RTW Paradive pre-order shipped a couple of days ago.


----------



## JLS36

Chromejob said:


> This has been a forum member project, as was the Kingston. The project started from decision on the source of the homage, design discussions, investigation into parts availability and cost, etc. I would never consider any of the Mk II forum projects as just a "purchase."
> 
> Since you joined the forum in only 02/2016, I presume that you are not a project supporter.
> _______________
> 
> ... Some of questions can be answered with this post on the Mk II site: Pre-built watches (aka What the h*ll takes so long!) .


Don't see how myself not being a customer doesn't allow me to have an opinion. I'm just trying to understand the allure of mkii, which I clearly don't understand.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

JLS36 said:


> Don't see how myself not being a customer doesn't allow me to have an opinion. I'm just trying to understand the allure of mkii, which I clearly don't understand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, posting these kinds of questions online - and any answers you receive - will not lead to enlightenment. This is because the allure of a watch is mostly about the intangibles that are impossible to photograph or describe and which can only be appreciated/understood when you hold one in your hands. At that point you will either have a Eureka moment or a "Pfft" moment. I know people who searched high and low for a MKII watch (Nassau) and quickly flipped it because they couldn't see what the fuss was about. I had a matte dial Kingston at the time (still do) and held the same Nassau in my hands (I facilitated getting it to the buyer in the US from the seller in Canada who refused to sell outside the country) and was tempted to keep it! Why? I can't articulate why. The intangibles...

For myself, I waited 2 years for the Key West and it was worth it. Had I been in on the action right from the start, I feel that the result would have warranted the even longer wait. As I've posted elsewhere, a WIS generally has no shortage of watches; my ability to tell time was never in any danger. Watches like these are luxury items. Want items, not need items.

Whether or not one is willing to put their money down and wait is a different issue. I'm OK with it. Clearly lots of other MKIIs customers are as well. Just as clearly there are people who feel that it is not worth. We are each entitled to our opinions and I don't see a right or a wrong here, other than to accept that what is right for me may not be right for you and vice versa.


----------



## goyoneuff

How many  you had Mike before writing this ?




Darwin said:


> Unfortunately, posting these kinds of questions online - and any answers you receive - will not lead to enlightenment. This is because the allure of a watch is mostly about the intangibles that are impossible to photograph or describe and which can only be appreciated/understood when you hold one in your hands. At that point you will either have a Eureka moment or a "Pfft" moment. I know people who searched high and low for a MKII watch (Nassau) and quickly flipped it because they couldn't see what the fuss was about. I had a matte dial Kingston at the time (still do) and held the same Nassau in my hands (I facilitated getting it to the buyer in the US from the seller in Canada who refused to sell outside the country) and was tempted to keep it! Why? I can't articulate why. The intangibles...
> 
> For myself, I waited 2 years for the Key West and it was worth it. Had I been in on the action right from the start, I feel that the result would have warranted the even longer wait. As I've posted elsewhere, a WIS generally has no shortage of watches; my ability to tell time was never in any danger. Watches like these are luxury items. Want items, not need items.
> 
> Whether or not one is willing to put their money down and wait is a different issue. I'm OK with it. Clearly lots of other MKIIs customers are as well. Just as clearly there are people who feel that it is not worth. We are each entitled to our opinions and I don't see a right or a wrong here, other than to accept that what is right for me may not be right for you and vice versa.


----------



## Chromejob

JLS36 said:


> Don't see how myself not being a customer doesn't allow me to have an opinion. I'm just trying to understand the allure of mkii, which I clearly don't understand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Reread my post. I didn't say "customer."


----------



## Darwin

goyoneuff said:


> How many  you had Mike before writing this ?


More than I can count, but none in the 365 days prior...


----------



## STEELINOX

Is there nobody from this forum that went W&W that has some glimmer of a speck of insignificant useless info having to do with "delivery," be it pizza or watch !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id

STEELINOX said:


> Is there nobody from this forum that went W&W that has some glimmer of a speck of insignificant useless info having to do with "delivery," be it pizza or watch !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





> October 26, 2017 By admin
> Why are we doing Wind-Up? It?s a valid question since we have more than enough orders and work to keep us busy for the next year. In its 3rd year, we have supported Wind-Up since the first show, but only were able to attend the 2nd in 2016 and 3rd starting Friday, this year. We believe in the team behind Wind-Up and its potential as a showcase for interesting, sincere, and affordable watchmaking. We would go so far as to say that it has the potential to be more important to the future of watchmaking than what many big brands opt to do. We believe our participation can help the show?s development and make your investment into Mk II, as a brand, more valuable in the long term.
> At Wind-Up, we will offer a small selection of our ready-to-wear lineup in hopes of somewhat defraying our cost of attending. Our goal is to get rare and valuable face time with customers both new and old, learn more about the retail process, and gain valuable experience for the future growth of Mk II. Ultimately we want to build Mk II for the long run, to leverage our strengths and improve our weaknesses. Wind-Up NYC is a step on the journey towards that vision


Guess wind-up can be a source to meet customers. But I'd rather have them chat a bit more to already paying customers..... Lol but as in most cases it's never fun to communicate to inpatient customers like me ; )


----------



## Jellytime

Woohoo. I got my 3.0 build in process email! In time for christmas


----------



## fastfras

Jellytime said:


> Woohoo. I got my 3.0 build in process email! In time for christmas


Congratulations, I'm a little jellyous...

Are you in group 5?


----------



## STEELINOX

Group 6!


----------



## Jellytime

Yea. Near the end of group 5. Bill seems to be doing two groups at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Jellytime said:


> Yea. Near the end of group 5. Bill seems to be doing two groups at a time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My order is for a black dial gilt coke, whats yours?
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Jellytime

STEELINOX said:


> My order is for a black dial gilt coke, whats yours?
> Thanks,
> Randy


White gilt Pepsi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

STEELINOX said:


> My order is for a black dial gilt coke, whats yours?
> Thanks,
> Randy


Assuming you changed from a white dial to the black 'cause you purchased a white off the sales forum. I too ordered the coke/gilt/black, obviously I think it's the nicest combination.

Congratulations Randy, soon you'll have two KW's to choose from.

I'm off to warmer climes for at least six months so.. sometime next year no earlier than May.

frasito


----------



## STEELINOX

Jellytime said:


> White gilt Pepsi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding choice!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime

STEELINOX said:


> Outstanding choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Can't wait for mines to come home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Timev0id said:


> Guess wind-up can be a source to meet customers. But I'd rather have them chat a bit more to already paying customers..... Lol but as in most cases it's never fun to communicate to inpatient customers like me ; )


Already paying customers, and long time customers, show up to the event, too. Just look at his Instagram.


----------



## k1gordon

What Group # is receiving Key West now? Thanks


----------



## fastfras

k1gordon said:


> What Group # is receiving Key West now? Thanks


Group 6...


----------



## celtics1984

I am in group 5 for a gilt black dial with Pepsi bezel, and have not received a build in progress notice yet. Is Bill working on other configurations first in groups 5 & 6?


----------



## Timev0id

Hi we just got a lengthy update.

Project GMT News



> 2017-11-17: Key West Update
> 
> November 17, 2017 *My apologies for the long lag between updates. Part of this is due to the travel I had to undertake back to Taiwan to look in on my in-laws but the other part of the delay is related to the nature of quality control and tempo of the work. The last two months have largely been about quality control and paperwork. Since getting back from Taiwan in mid-August I spent several weeks trying to do enough paperwork (such as filing our taxes, which I punted on to ship Key Wests earlier this year) so that I would be able to work uninterrupted for at least 3-4 months. The reason for this is the assembly can be much more efficiently completed when time can be dedicated in blocks toward a project.*
> Finally over the last 8 weeks we have returned to working a 6-7 day per week schedule. Most of this time in September and October was dedicated to organizing the parts for QC, doing test assemblies, and performing QC. Parts, such as case backs are rarely delivered in sequential order and one has to spend time cataloging all of the parts in order to confirm what's in the boxes which can never be taken for granted, or sometimes understood. During this period of time we also performed test assemblies to check the fit and finish of the parts. So far the test assemblies have gone smoothly.
> We had to perform QC on the 1003/1004 (black/gold) dials during this period before resuming deliveries because of the long lead times required if a re-order was necessary. For these dials the defect rate can vary widely from one purchase order to another and from one box to the next even within an order. We had to inspect enough of the dials to be reasonably sure we have enough to complete the delivery of the pre-orders, or if we did not have enough that we placed a new order ASAP so as to minimize delays, especially in light of the holidays at the end of the year. Fortunately it does not appear that we will need to re-order the dials and that we should have enough on hand to complete the pre-orders.
> While I understand the importance of the updates they can be difficult to write because of the fast tempo of the work that we are performing. Each morning I wake up and I have to prioritize the day's work often times based on new information or situations that arise. This kind of day-to-day existence takes time to summarize in a meaningful way. In the moment I make the best decision I can but without much thought to remembering why I made a given call on a given day. Other times you can be immersed in the QC and writing reports that you lose track of the time that has elapsed, which is moot anyway since it had to be completed. More frequent updates would likely be counter productive since they would not provide enough context; like reading a book through a microscope. So for example this update took several hours to put together as I tried to piece together the how and why. I feel compelled to explain the lag between updates because I want to assure you it's because of the volume of work rather than an insensitivity to customer needs for information.
> Where we stand now:
> * Working on completing Group 5 and will be starting on Group 6 soon. Parts for Group 6-8 have been picked, organized and prepped for assembly. Assuming no unanticipated issues arise we expect steady progress with regards to shipments.
> * As for timetable&#8230;this is down to how much admin is required of us as we proceed. If we only had to assemble and ship watches it would be easy. We are reasonably sure that we can complete shipment of Groups 5 and 6 by year end. For the remaining groups we want to be completed as soon as possible before we have to travel for Baselworld in late March.
> * With the exception of actually taking the day of Thanksgiving and Christmas off I will be working through the holidays (or as much of it as the family will allow). In short we will be pushing as hard as we can on shipments.
> Again thank you to everyone for their patience and support! If we only have to make progress reports on group number deliveries, which I hope will be the case, the updates will be more frequent.
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 2017-11-14: Key West Update Coming Soon (updated)
> November 14, 2017I am working on an update for the Key West. I hope to have it finished in the next couple of days. I was hoping to have it completed by now but its 2.30am and just been working for the last 18 hours on 3 hrs sleep&#8230;..also want to ramp back up the shipments of the Key West so have been prioritizing that over the update. I know an update is overdue and thank you for your patience.
> 
> 
> 2017-11-15: Worked on the update this evening. I should be able to finish it for publication tomorrow.


----------



## TripleCalendar

Timev0id said:


> Hi we just got a lengthy update.
> 
> Project GMT News
> 
> *"before we have to travel for Baselworld in late March"*


Wow, it's impressive that MKII is still going to Basel when others are leaving

https://www.forbes.com/sites/anthon...-fair-to-be-reduced-by-two-days/#29d58920942a
*Baselworld 2018 Fair Reduced By Two Days As Exhibitors Leave*
Breaking News: Baselworld 2018 Will Be 50% Smaller! Half The Exhibitors Gone And 3+ Halls Closed | Quill & Pad
_Breaking News: Baselworld 2018 Will Be 50% Smaller! Half The Exhibitors Gone And 3+ Halls Closed_
Movado Group Inc. - Investor Center - News and Events
_Movado Group To Save $10 Million Annually By Exiting Baselworld_


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I feel like he just got back from Basel lol.


----------



## JLS36

TripleCalendar said:


> Wow, it's impressive that MKII is still going to Basel when others are leaving
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/anthon...-fair-to-be-reduced-by-two-days/#29d58920942a
> *Baselworld 2018 Fair Reduced By Two Days As Exhibitors Leave*
> Breaking News: Baselworld 2018 Will Be 50% Smaller! Half The Exhibitors Gone And 3+ Halls Closed | Quill & Pad
> _Breaking News: Baselworld 2018 Will Be 50% Smaller! Half The Exhibitors Gone And 3+ Halls Closed_
> Movado Group Inc. - Investor Center - News and Events
> _Movado Group To Save $10 Million Annually By Exiting Baselworld_


Yes it's something does he set up a booth?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia

In past editions he's been there but not as an exhibitor.
Some say Yao goes just because he's a fan of watches.
Others say he goes to meet suppliers. 

I would imagine both are true


----------



## CMSgt Bo

BaselWorld is the single largest networking opportunity of the year for watch manufacturers, suppliers, journo's, and uber-geeks. Each year we meet with Bill for one hour to discuss the progress of his current projects, future projects, and what we can do to support his efforts and this forum. Bill doesn't have a booth, but there's as much business being done in the Ramada lobby, local cafes, restaurants, and biergartens as there are in the manufacturers booths. 

Worn & Wounds Wind Up was a new venue for Bill and was a great opportunity for folks to meet the man and see his work in person. I was fortunate to have had breakfast with Bill twice that weekend where we discussed life, the Universe, and everything. I'm still patiently waiting for my KW like many of you and I can say unreservedly Bill is doing everything he can to get watches out to their new homes while maintaining the high level of quality that have become his trademark. Delays happen when quality is the number one objective and I'm good with that. Until mine gets here I'll live vicariously through your pictures and posts.


----------



## JLS36

are we allowed to comment and ask a few questions now since this post was put up?



CMSgt Bo said:


> BaselWorld is the single largest networking opportunity of the year for watch manufacturers, suppliers, journo's, and uber-geeks. Each year we meet with Bill for one hour to discuss the progress of his current projects, future projects, and what we can do to support his efforts and this forum. Bill doesn't have a booth, but there's as much business being done in the Ramada lobby, local cafes, restaurants, and biergartens as there are in the manufacturers booths.
> 
> Worn & Wounds Wind Up was a new venue for Bill and was a great opportunity for folks to meet the man and see his work in person. I was fortunate to have had breakfast with Bill twice that weekend where we discussed life, the Universe, and everything. I'm still patiently waiting for my KW like many of you and I can say unreservedly Bill is doing everything he can to get watches out to their new homes while maintaining the high level of quality that have become his trademark. Delays happen when quality is the number one objective and I'm good with that. Until mine gets here I'll live vicariously through your pictures and posts.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JLS36 said:


> are we allowed to comment and ask a few questions now since this post was put up?


It depends, are your comments and questions in compliance with the sub-forum rules as they are outlined in this sticky: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/please-read-before-posting-everyone-means-you-482790.html


----------



## Timev0id

CMSgt Bo said:


> JLS36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we allowed to comment and ask a few questions now since this post was put up?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, are your comments and questions in compliance with the sub-forum rules as they are outlined in this sticky: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/please-read-before-posting-everyone-means-you-482790.html
Click to expand...

Guess I failed to read the rules of engagement on this mk2 forum section.



> 1) this forum is for discussion of Bill Yao's watches, NOT a forum for discussion/speculation about delays and delivery dates.
> Bill set up this forum to give people a place to discuss the watches, not to provide a forum for criticism of how he runs his business


I think we can lock this thread then.....


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Timev0id said:


> Guess I failed to read the rules of engagement on this mk2 forum section.


It appears you have.



Timev0id said:


> I think we can lock this thread then.....


As long as members find this thread useful it will remain open. If members can't abide by the forum rules their comments will be (and have been) removed. If I have to remove an excessive number of post from the same member they can be barred from posting in this forum.

Everyone's understanding and cooperation is appreciated.


----------



## Seppia

By eliminating any mention to the timing of deliveries and the distance between pay date and delivery date, I would argue you are making this thread LESS useful, especially for inexperienced / new users. 

I understand this sub forum is paid for by MKII so there is an obvious and understandable attitude to try tune down the criticism, but then WUS should make it clearer that this is a promotional platform and not a public discussion place like the other sub forums.


----------



## Chromejob

Have you EVER bought or handled a Mk II watch? My recollection is that your only interaction with the brand was posting here asking biased questions and making snide remarks. You continue to do so long after the Borealis SM 300 discussion has come and gone. I'm at a loss to understand your continued "interest" in this forum.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Seppia said:


> By eliminating any mention to the timing of deliveries and the distance between pay date and delivery date, I would argue you are making this thread LESS useful, especially for inexperienced / new users.


Remind me why it matters to _you_. And based on your comments I would guess _you_ haven't read the MkII rules either. Allow me to hook a Brother up:

_1) this forum is for discussion of Bill Yao's watches, his design philosophy, MKII as a watch company, but it is *NOT* a forum for discussion/speculation about Bill's business plans or philosophy, discussion/complaints about delays and delivery dates. Bill set up this forum to give people a place to discuss the watches, not to provide a forum for criticism of how he runs his business.

2) If you have a customer service issue that you are not able to resolve with Bill, take it up with me (PM me here). I am not Bill's customer service representative, do not earn a cent doing this (not even freebies!), and you will be amazed how short my temper might be if you don't listen to me telling you to get in touch with Bill via the website if you have a customer service problem. Don't come to me if you're not happy: I'm not willing to even try to do that. I will be moderately willing to resolve communications problems, but if you think that I will listen to anyone complaining that Bill hasn't answered his email sent 12 minutes ago, you've got another thing coming.

3) Just in case people haven't read this before: no sales and no want to buy in the forums. We have PM, private mail, just for this purpose. I will delete any such threads at my discretion._



Seppia said:


> I understand this sub forum is paid for by MKII so there is an obvious and understandable attitude to try tune down the criticism, but then WUS should make it clearer that this is a promotional platform and not a public discussion place like the other sub forums.


It's pretty clear when you review the forum rules why this forum is here. And I don't know how to make it clearer than placing the forum under this forum category:


----------



## Seppia

All clear, thanks for your response Bo.


----------



## calwatchguy

Anyone actually, you know getting key wests? I feel like it’s been forever since watches have gone out. What group are we up to now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

calwatchguy said:


> Anyone actually, you know getting key wests? I feel like it's been forever since watches have gone out. What group are we up to now?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Group 6 is shipping imminently...


----------



## calwatchguy

Fingers crossed group eight ships in 2018 in all seriousness. Turns out these long wait pre orders with no communication isn't something I'm wired for. If I were told like when I could expect my watch even if it was months from now, I'd have no issues strangely. Last MKII watch for me for sure. YMMV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

I'm at the front of Group 6. Got a "preparing for shipment" email on 12/19, then nothing...


----------



## mcx

Will it be possible to order the watch soon again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mcx

mcx said:


> Will it be possible to order the watch soon again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












DIY while waiting....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## celtics1984

Has anyone received notice from group 5 or 6 that your Keywest watch has shipped?


----------



## rudarb2990

celtics1984 said:


> Has anyone received notice from group 5 or 6 that your Keywest watch has shipped?


Ditto. I heard group six would be shipping during the holiday. Any other news?


----------



## STEELINOX

It's almost heeeeeeeeeeere!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Every one sent out bring me one step closer.

Not that the request is required but, let's see some pics.


----------



## jay27

STEELINOX said:


> It's almost heeeeeeeeeeere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What group are you in....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

6



jay27 said:


> What group are you in....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

STEELINOX said:


> It's almost heeeeeeeeeeere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait... didn't you already receive your KW? Or did you pick one up on the secondary market?


----------



## STEELINOX

Calibrel said:


> Wait... didn't you already receive your KW? Or did you pick one up on the secondary market?


yes, I found a white dial on the SC some time ago...


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Couldn't help noticing Mkii has a watchmaker named Jim helping. Good to see Bill has some help.


----------



## fastfras

Steelinox, that may be the best pic I've seen of the KeyWest Polar. Catches the dial perfectly.


----------



## MKIISRVC

poisonwazthecure said:


> Couldn't help noticing Mkii has a watchmaker named Jim helping. Good to see Bill has some help.


I lurk around here sometimes too. : )

Best,
Jim @ MK II


----------



## Jellytime

Hmm. So they must be shipping all the 1004 first? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoris

I sold my KW in Aug/2016. If I understand correctly, there are still some KWs to be shipped? Hope its at least GO ones and not for the preorder folks..


----------



## e dantes

tmoris said:


> I sold my KW in Aug/2016. If I understand correctly, there are still some KWs to be shipped? Hope its at least GO ones and not for the preorder folks..


Group six preorder is being shipped now. There are still a fair amount of preorders still left to go. (I believe there are ten preorder groups.)


----------



## tmoris

Wow.....


----------



## mtbmike

Please can anyone share the group numbers. The MKII link from September 15 2016 is not working for me. Thanks


----------



## MKIISRVC

mtbmike said:


> Please can anyone share the group numbers. The MKII link from September 15 2016 is not working for me. Thanks


----------



## fastfras

Two years tomorrow is the anniversary of my initial 50% deposit. Coincidentally the same date is one year from final payment. It's taken considerably longer that expected yet I remain positive that the eventual outcome will be worth the wait. Certainly do not wish to wait another year to receive the Key West.

It's doubtful the patience displayed by other members is one I would want to experience again. I've had over 5 MkII watches yet they were purchased on the preowned market. The product in itself is excellent, the workmanship superb and any communication experienced with MkII is without a doubt professional. The thought lingers however, why the delay, even though we were advised the ready to wear line would have no effect on production, I am sceptical. Add the lack of periodic updates and it's understandable why this particular forum has grown quiet. 

My wishes for MkII are they continue to grow, to maintain the quality at a fair price point. There is no axe to grind here and if I have overstepped the boundary please delete this entry. I have no personal vendetta however, expressing my thoughts on the eve of my two year order is one I felt was warranted.


----------



## MHe225

fastfras said:


> Two years tomorrow is the anniversary of my initial 50% deposit ...


Only two? 
Don't expect much sympathy here ;-)

I have the 8 year anniversary of my order and first payment for Project 300 coming up. 
I will remind everyone that day :-d


----------



## fastfras

I'm certainly not looking for sympathy, merely mentioning my concern. Frankly, I've given up on the watch, if it arrives - all's great. I have moved on, purchased a GMT that I prefer and, in all likelihood will sell the MkII when, and if, it arrives. Unless of course, it's as nice as expected and as great looking as some pics...

With all due respect, how you can manage that length of a wait time is beyond my comprehension. I know waiting for a watch is small potatoes, life is much larger than a shiny bauble. To me it's an irritant, minor yet not what I expect from a business relationship. 

BTW, it's good to read your comments, always a pleasure to see your side of the story.


----------



## Flip.willy

I’m over it. I was so excited about this watch. I knew I would have to wait, but it felt like there was momentum to the whole project. now it just feels like I’m being strung along. Made final payment in September 2016. It’s insane to me that we’re only on group 6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Someone put my COKE in a box!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

MHe225 said:


> Only two?
> Don't expect much sympathy here ;-)
> 
> I have the 7 year anniversary of my order and first payment for Project 300 coming up.
> I will remind everyone that day :-d


7 years is simply ridiculous to me. I am not built that way and the 2-3 year wait I will have endured is beyond what I am comfortable. In the future I will hit up the pre-owned market.


----------



## Aceldama

fastfras said:


> I'm certainly not looking for sympathy, merely mentioning my concern. Frankly, I've given up on the watch, if it arrives - all's great. I have moved on, purchased a GMT that I prefer and, in all likelihood will sell the MkII when, and if, it arrives. Unless of course, it's as nice as expected and as great looking as some pics...


I'm in the same boat. Picked up a pepsi GMT for a great price on FleaBay. My desire for the Key West is a bit deflated. Even with this status:


----------



## e dantes

STEELINOX said:


> Someone put my COKE in a box!


Congratulations! Your Pepsi will be happy with it's new friend.

This demonstrates to the rest of us that progress is being made. We are almost one watch closer to ours!

(This will be my last pre-order. I don't have anything close to the patience necessary for this again.)


----------



## Aceldama

Yeah, this is technically my first and last new watch from MKii (technically, my Greywater was new, but already delivered). I'd rather go used.


----------



## STEELINOX

Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy. Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox143

STEELINOX said:


> Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy. Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dislike! Jealous -I am further down the order list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## calwatchguy

Thanks for posting guys and giving us some updates on the process. Otherwise, I'd have serious concerns about the actual status of MKII as a company as there's been no official communication in months about the KW process.


----------



## STEELINOX

Now I have two too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Nice to see another coke on display Randy, more pics please.


----------



## Aceldama

calwatchguy said:


> Thanks for posting guys and giving us some updates on the process. Otherwise, I'd have serious concerns about the actual status of MKII as a company as there's been no official communication in months about the KW process.


I still have questions, but instead I'll post a timeline. Posted with no further comments:
- Dec 19th: Preparing for shipment status update
- Jan 31st: Confirmed shipping address
- Feb 7th: Nothing


----------



## e dantes

Aceldama said:


> I still have questions, but instead I'll post a timeline. Posted with no further comments:
> - Dec 19th: Preparing for shipment status update
> - Jan 31st: Confirmed shipping address
> - Feb 7th: Nothing


I appreciate the information. I am in Group 8 and am glad for any information.

At the end of next month I am planning to visit the Royal Observatory in Greenwich. My hope had been to wear my Key West black gilt dial. I may take my white dial Key West that I picked up on the open market, but am not sure I am keeping that one.


----------



## STEELINOX

e dantes said:


> I appreciate the information. I am in Group 8 and am glad for any information.
> 
> At the end of next month I am planning to visit the Royal Observatory in Greenwich. My hope had been to wear my Key West black gilt dial. I may take my white dial Key West that I picked up on the open market, but am not sure I am keeping that one.


Oh man, ya gotta keep the "white whale" !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

STEELINOX said:


> Oh man, ya gotta keep the "white whale" !


It is beautiful, but I might have overextended on Key Wests. A trip across the pond should help me decide on the white dial.

That watch did help make my trip to Key West more enjoyable.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatclay

Group 5, gilt/coke. Confirmed shipping address on 23 January. Nothing since. Best part is seeing identical pieces in group 6 arriving


----------



## e dantes

whatclay said:


> Group 5, gilt/coke. Confirmed shipping address on 23 January. Nothing since. Best part is seeing identical pieces in group 6 arriving


Congratulations!


----------



## MKIISRVC

whatclay said:


> Group 5, gilt/coke. Confirmed shipping address on 23 January. Nothing since. Best part is seeing identical pieces in group 6 arriving


https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/2/10/key-west-gmt

No group 6 orders have been shipped yet per the latest update. Production of that group is on going.


----------



## STEELINOX

MKIISRVC said:


> https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/2/10/key-west-gmt
> 
> No group 6 orders have been shipped yet per the latest update. Production of that group is on going.


While just receiving my "Coke" - I am at the cusp of the Order date windows ending for G5 and beginning of G6...

Randy


----------



## e dantes

MKIISRVC said:


> https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/2/10/key-west-gmt
> 
> No group 6 orders have been shipped yet per the latest update. Production of that group is on going.


Is there an estimate for delivery windows for the remaining groups?

Thanks,

e dantes



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

So, still a 125 more units, plus the remainder of group 5 and an additional 50 as per the latest update. Phew, or is it whew. 

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Jellytime

So. So has anyone received shipment notifications recently? I’m in group five. Still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatclay

Nothing yet. I was told mine would ship with remaining group 5 orders NLT 19 Feb, so hopefully soon


----------



## Aceldama

Aceldama said:


> I still have questions, but instead I'll post a timeline. Posted with no further comments:
> - Dec 19th: Preparing for shipment status update
> - Jan 31st: Confirmed shipping address
> - Feb 7th: Nothing


- Feb 23: Nothing. Early group 5...


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Aceldama said:


> - Feb 23: Nothing. Early group 5...


They are probably still reworking their shipping process...


----------



## e dantes

Aceldama said:


> - Feb 23: Nothing. Early group 5...


From MKII GMT Updates :

July - Group 5 assemblies have been started and are about 50% complete (that means every Group 5 order is 50% complete rather than 50% of the Group is complete.

November - Working on completing Group 5 and will be starting on Group 6 soon... We are reasonably sure that we can complete shipment of Groups 5 and 6 by year end.

February - Group 5 is shipping now... Working on Group 6

Aceldama, I hope you get the word on shipping, and your actual Key West soon!


----------



## Calibrel

Finalllllllly!


----------



## e dantes

Calibrel said:


> Finalllllllly!


Congratulations!

Which group are you in?


----------



## Calibrel

e dantes said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Which group are you in?


6"B"

So we've hit the halfway point!


----------



## e dantes

Calibrel said:


> 6"B"
> 
> So we've hit the halfway point!


Good news! Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike

Calibrel said:


> 6"B"
> 
> So we've hit the halfway point!


:-s Not aware there was ever a group 6 "B" :-s


----------



## Calibrel

mtbmike said:


> :-s Not aware there was ever a group 6 "B" :-s


IIRC, group 6 was a larger group than the others, and was split in half depending on when deposits were made. I'm sure now it's all just one "Group 6", but it was originally divided so I called it A and B.

Or... I could just me talking out my ass, lolol


----------



## Aceldama

Aceldama said:


> I still have questions, but instead I'll post a timeline. Posted with no further comments:
> - Dec 19th: Preparing for shipment status update
> - Jan 31st: Confirmed shipping address
> - Feb 7th: Nothing


- Feb 23: Nothing. Early group 5...
- Mar 2: Nothing

And Group 6 is shipping? Interesting.


----------



## JLS36

Aceldama said:


> - Feb 23: Nothing. Early group 5...
> - Mar 2: Nothing
> 
> And Group 6 is shipping? Interesting.


Wow sorry to hear that some interesting happenings here....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Aceldama said:


> - Feb 23: Nothing. Early group 5...
> - Mar 2: Nothing
> 
> And Group 6 is shipping? Interesting.


Thinking that's a build ticket, likely finalizing choice of dial / bezel. You're going to receive it soon and assuredly before group six.

Group 10 here, not really positive my KW will arrive this year.


----------



## sevens

fastfras said:


> Thinking that's a build ticket, likely finalizing choice of dial / bezel. You're going to receive it soon and assuredly before group six.
> 
> Group 10 here, not really positive my KW will arrive this year.


Group 10 maybe next 2 years LOL


----------



## fastfras

sevens said:


> Group 10 maybe next 2 years LOL


Don't even say that... LOL!!!!


----------



## Toh

Hi guys, I was in Group 5, received my Pepsi last week...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

fastfras said:


> Thinking that's a build ticket, likely finalizing choice of dial / bezel. You're going to receive it soon and assuredly before group six.
> 
> Group 10 here, not really positive my KW will arrive this year.





sevens said:


> Group 10 maybe next 2 years LOL





fastfras said:


> Don't even say that... LOL!!!!


Considering group 5 was half assembled by July of 2017 and group 5 wasn't delivered until February of 2018 I'd say this estimate isn't too far off.


----------



## fastfras

Why do i keep checking the MkII forum? The watch, by all appearance, is stellar yet...

Turn 65 in two years, while I'm already retired I'm eligible to receive a monthly cheque from the government. Which will I receive first? ;<)


----------



## whatclay

I'm in Group 5. Was told it would ship 15 Feb, but no watch yet. Some in 6 have received pieces. Can someone help me out with that math?


----------



## MKIISRVC

whatclay said:


> I'm in Group 5. Was told it would ship 15 Feb, but no watch yet. Some in 6 have received pieces. Can someone help me out with that math?



Please note that the email sent by me for customers to confirm order details and shipping addresses is not a notice of shipment. Once your order is complete and the status of the order changed in status the E-Boutique will notify you via email with either a status update or shipping notice. We do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause, but we're working as fast as we can. Plus the home office is currently having inclimate weather that has delayed some shipments in the past week.

1+1= 2 Exactly the number of employees we have and I count as one of said two. : )

Best,
Jim @ MK II
Manager / Watchmaker
Parts & Service Dept.


----------



## flagg82

Just saw this photo on Instagram, wow, soooo great. Wish I would have known about these early on.

Looks like they're going to hold their value too.


Toh said:


> Hi guys, I was in Group 5, received my Pepsi last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime

Finally received my Key West. I'm at the tail end of group five.










Better pics to come when I get it sized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

The black dial Pepsi's are absolutely gorgeous. The tones of the blue and red inks on the bezel are a good example of Bill's obsession producing a superior result. Unfortunately I don't have the will to wait that long for a toy.


----------



## Aceldama

White Pepsi has finally arrived. I think the only status that makes sense is "Shipped". Every thing else is rubbish (building, preparing for shipment, etc.)









Minor annoyance: they need to add some tape to the back of the lugs if they are going to strap the bracelet tight against the watch.


----------



## STEELINOX

I'm going to have to start a new thread called, "Lets see the bare naked backsides" ~ !


Aceldama said:


> White Pepsi has finally arrived. I think the only status that makes sense is "Shipped". Every thing else is rubbish (building, preparing for shipment, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minor annoyance: they need to add some tape to the back of the lugs if they are going to strap the bracelet tight against the watch.


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Minor annoyance: they need to add some tape to the back of the lugs if they are going to strap the bracelet tight against the watch.


Nothing unusual about this IMHO. Bracelet SELs don't generally come with a "tightness" adjustment, they are supposed to sit snug against the case.

This is not a Fabergé egg that you've bought, it's a watch. :-\


----------



## Aceldama

Not to belabor the point, but I didn't mean the SLE, I meant they way they wrapped the bracelet up against the watch for shipping.


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Not to belabor the point, but I didn't mean the SLE, I meant they way they wrapped the bracelet up against the watch for shipping.


All my Mk II watches (5 at last count) have arrived from Bill with a cardboard stiffener between the bracelet and the case, firmly wrapped with shrink wrap and protective pieces all over the case, crown, caseback, and crystal. The bracelets haven't made contact with the case or caseback. Can't comment on your watch's wrapping now you've removed it.

Looking at my Nassau and riveted bracelet, I don't see how the link of the bracelet could do this. The widest link is only as wide as the lug width, then they get progressively narrower.

I'm inclined to believe these marks on yours are from the SEL making contact.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

BINGO!



Chromejob said:


> All my Mk II watches (5 at least count) have arrived from Bill with a cardboard stiffener between the bracelet and the case, firmly wrapped with shrink wrap and protective pieces all over the case, crown, caseback, and crystal. Can't comment on your watch's wrapping now you've removed it.
> 
> Looking at my Nassau and riveted bracelet, I don't see how the link of the bracelet could do this. The widest link is only as wide as the lug width, then they get progressively narrower.
> 
> I'm inclined to believe these marks are from the SEL making contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy9999

Aceldama said:


> White Pepsi has finally arrived. I think the only status that makes sense is "Shipped". Every thing else is rubbish (building, preparing for shipment, etc.)
> 
> Minor annoyance: they need to add some tape to the back of the lugs if they are going to strap the bracelet tight against the watch.


That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Randy9999

Toh said:


> Hi guys, I was in Group 5, received my Pepsi last week...


Wow, these Pepsi Key Wests are "cold ass" as they used to say. (That's a compliment.) I just may have to find one on the secondary market at a premium now.


----------



## sevens

I am in group 6 and just confirmed the figuration and dont know when the shipment starts.


----------



## Flip.willy

With Basel happening, I wouldn’t expect much movement for the next couple weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

Wo-hooo! 
One step closer: 5.0 preparing for shipment!


----------



## sevens

I got an update


----------



## Calibrel

Tracking number received last night. 

I'm moist in anticipation....


----------



## rbesass

Calibrel said:


> Tracking number received last night.
> 
> I'm moist in anticipation....


What group are you in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

A little update from IG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfers

I have received my shipment update too!


----------



## Calibrel

rbesass said:


> What group are you in?


Second half of group 6.


----------



## Calibrel

Aaaaaand boomsauce!


----------



## clockyg

Jealous of all you people. They look great!


----------



## Chromejob

Calibrel said:


> Aaaaaand boomsauce!


It's a beautiful day for an "open-9" datewheel pic.


----------



## Calibrel

Chromejob said:


> It's a beautiful day for an "open-9" datewheel pic.


It's always a beautiful day when USPS delivers something you're excited about on a Sunday! Haha


----------



## mtbmike

:-! Another Sunday delivery strikes :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Monday delivery here. 

Number 234 black/gilt/Pepsi/bracelet has landed in Western North Carolina...how sweet it is.


----------



## NewHaven23

Since I made the first post in this thread...

21 months have passed
655 days to be exact
545 posts

...I finally received my KW. The watch looks awesome, but I've soured on this buying experience. Need to decide in the next few weeks if I'm going to give this to my dad for his 79th bday or sell.


----------



## RuP

I’m in group 7, ordered in September 2015. My status was at 1.1 since then, and went to “3.0 - build in progress” and then finally to “5.0 - preparing shipment “ within one day last week. Got the shipped notification a day later. I hadn’t expected to get the watch before autumn/winter, so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## e dantes

RuP said:


> I'm in group 7, ordered in September 2015. My status was at 1.1 since then, and went to "3.0 - build in progress" and then finally to "5.0 - preparing shipment " within one day last week. Got the shipped notification a day later. I hadn't expected to get the watch before autumn/winter, so it was a pleasant surprise.


It's great to see that the rate of building/shipping has increased! Don't forget to show us your Key West on the picture thread.


----------



## Flip.willy

RuP said:


> I'm in group 7, ordered in September 2015. My status was at 1.1 since then, and went to "3.0 - build in progress" and then finally to "5.0 - preparing shipment " within one day last week. Got the shipped notification a day later. I hadn't expected to get the watch before autumn/winter, so it was a pleasant surprise.


Psyched to hear someone from group 7 getting their watch shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Flip.willy said:


> Psyched to hear someone from group 7 getting their watch shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gives this group 9 guy some hope. But with my luck he will finish group 8 then realize he needs to order more cases or something.


----------



## Fox143

November 2015 Bitcoin was trading at around $350 per bitcoin. If the money I placed on the Key West then was used to purchase bitcoins instead, I would be at $42,387.09 today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Plat0

Fox143 said:


> November 2015 Bitcoin was trading at around $350 per bitcoin. If the money I placed on the Key West then was used to purchase bitcoins instead, I would be at $42,387.09 today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


LMAO!

Post of the season!

Bravo sir!


----------



## STEELINOX

LOLBump


Fox143 said:


> November 2015 Bitcoin was trading at around $350 per bitcoin. If the money I placed on the Key West then was used to purchase bitcoins instead, I would be at $42,387.09 today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjjkk

I am truly curious why has it taken this long for this watch?


----------



## Timev0id

Hi got building confirmation this week. I think I'm in the end of group 7 i think.

I paid preorder deposit 2015-09-15 if you look at the original schedule.


----------



## Chromejob

bjjkk said:


> I am truly curious why has it taken this long for this watch?


This has been discussed endlessly in this thread, just scroll back. Common brief answers:

1. It's a project watch, Bill Yao has had to procure custom made parts, QC them, send back rejects, QC replacements.

2. The watch is hand assembled one by one, tested, inspected, etc.

3. Mk II is a one-man[1] operation, assembly and inspection of each watch is done by hand by a single person. This is not a mass-produced watch.

So here's a question for you: are you a participant in this project, or a bystander?

[1] Correction *TWO-man* operation. :roll:


----------



## MHe225

NewHaven23 said:


> Since I made the first post in this thread...
> 
> 21 months have passed
> 655 days to be exact
> 545 posts
> 
> ...I finally received my KW. The watch looks awesome, but I've soured on this buying experience. Need to decide in the next few weeks if I'm going to give this to my dad for his 79th bday or sell.


That's not even 2 (two, as in 1 + 1) years .... lightening fast, my friend. How did you manage to pull this off? Seems to me like you skipped the queue.
No, I am not making fun of you; I'm very serious. 
We have waited about four and a halve days for my Plank Order Key West (1,683 days to be exact) and even my wife's KW GO took over 2 years (787 days).
The wait for my Project 300 piece isn't over yet, 2979 days and counting (that's 8 years and (nearly) 4 months).

Don't even want to do the BitCoin calculation on my MKII deposits - I'd probably find out I would have been a millionaire .......


----------



## rbesass

MHe225 said:


> That's not even 2 (two, as in 1 + 1) years .... lightening fast, my friend. How did you manage to pull this off? Seems to me like you skipped the queue.
> No, I am not making fun of you; I'm very serious.
> We have waited about four and a halve days for my Plank Order Key West (1,683 days to be exact) and even my wife's KW GO took over 2 years (787 days).
> The wait for my Project 300 piece isn't over yet, 2979 days and counting (that's 8 years and (nearly) 4 months).
> 
> Don't even want to do the BitCoin calculation on my MKII deposits - I'd probably find out I would have been a millionaire .......


I am at 929 days and counting since ordering. 
Newhaven said 655 days since he started posting, not since his order. So he may not have jumped ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKIISRVC

Chromejob said:


> 3. Mk II is a one-man operation, assembly and inspection of each watch is done by hand by a single person. This is not a mass-produced watch.


Two man operation!

Best,
Jim @ Mk II 
Watchmaker


----------



## MHe225

hmmmm .... I didn't ask for *my* post to be removed :rodekaart

I realize that I quoted Jim's "double post" which he had asked the mods to remove, but there was nothing offensive in my reaction and a valid point and question about how big an operation (in terms of human-power) MKII is.


----------



## Flip.willy

Timev0id said:


> Hi got building confirmation this week. I think I'm in the end of group 7 i think.
> 
> I paid preorder deposit 2015-09-15 if you look at the original schedule.
> 
> View attachment 13130997


What config did you go with? My order was a day or two after yours, so this post has me feeling optimistic and excited!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

MKIISRVC said:


> Two man operation!
> 
> Best,
> Jim @ Mk II
> Watchmaker


I'm sorry, I wasn't aware you're part of the assembly and testing team for the outgoing Key Wests and Project 300s. My bad. o|


----------



## TheMeasure

Don't know if you made your decision or not.. but would be an easy one for me. You've already waited the wait and unless you need the money what a awesome piece to give to your dad.



NewHaven23 said:


> Since I made the first post in this thread...
> 
> 21 months have passed
> 655 days to be exact
> 545 posts
> 
> ...I finally received my KW. The watch looks awesome, but I've soured on this buying experience. Need to decide in the next few weeks if I'm going to give this to my dad for his 79th bday or sell.


IG: th3measure


----------



## Timev0id

Flip.willy said:


> What config did you go with? My order was a day or two after yours, so this post has me feeling optimistic and excited!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I order Coke bezel with white dial and gilt hands a bit of a oddball i guess. I think the Red and black bezel matches the roulette datewheel better then pepsi.


----------



## Flip.willy

I went same bezel, but black gilt dial. Still hoping this means the end is near. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

3.0 baby! (group 7)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfers

Just received mine today!


----------



## rbesass

I am group 8 and I received my notification that it will ship soon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Group eight? At this rate...


----------



## rbesass

My watch is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday. I am in the front end of group 8. 979 days from order to scheduled delivery. I’m pretty excited to receive this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

rbesass said:


> My watch is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday. I am in the front end of group 8. 979 days from order to scheduled delivery. I'm pretty excited to receive this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! You won't be disappointed. I think you've just solved my "what watch to wear" dilemma; I'll wear my black gilt pepsi to honour your expected delivery!

Old pic:


----------



## fastfras

rbesass said:


> I am group 8 and I received my notification that it will ship soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's see a pic, hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Timev0id

Got the watch after 10 days in customs.
Solid execution with tight tolerances.

Only questionmark is the skinny bracelet.

































Super skinny ?.


----------



## fastfras

Timev0id said:


> Got the watch after 10 days in customs.
> Solid execution with tight tolerances.
> 
> Only questionmark is the skinny bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13175721
> 
> 
> View attachment 13175723
> 
> 
> View attachment 13175725
> 
> 
> View attachment 13175731
> 
> 
> Super skinny &#55357;&#56834;.
> View attachment 13175747


I think you'll find the MkII bracelet very comfortable. Nice coke BTW, enjoy!


----------



## fastfras

Timev0id said:


> Got the watch after 10 days in customs.
> Solid execution with tight tolerances.
> 
> Only questionmark is the skinny bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13175721
> 
> 
> View attachment 13175723
> 
> 
> View attachment 13175725
> 
> 
> View attachment 13175731
> 
> 
> Super skinny ?.
> View attachment 13175747


I think you'll find the MkII bracelet very comfortable. Nice coke BTW, enjoy!


----------



## Chromejob

The "skinny" bracelet is more authentic to the historic model, something I think we specified in the Kingston or Project GMT design discussions. I love mine, wearing my Nassau on one right now. I agree, you may like it once on your wrist.


----------



## rbesass

I bought my watch next month. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

rbesass said:


> I bought my watch next month.


I think Bill does that for LE projects. A little extra warranty.

Looks gorgeous.


----------



## calwatchguy

End of Group 8, just got a final completion notice. I was beginning to give up hope this day would ever arrive. But here we are. Not sure I will keep the watch after all this time, but it will be nice to finally get it.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Group 9 here. Got the email confirming all my info. The time is near!

I was wondering what would happen first. Me getting my key West or George rr Martin releasing winds of winter. Looks like Bill/Jim are going to beat Martin.


----------



## e dantes

My two Group 8 Key West watches arrived this week. They also had the late June date (on the warranty). 

I appreciate that Bill is dedicating time to this project.


----------



## STEELINOX

It is super comfy and much "lighter" than that beefy _SQUALE_ which is more attuned to "Supercased" ceramic offerings; fat, and doubly pinchy!


Chromejob said:


> The "skinny" bracelet is more authentic to the historic model, something I think we specified in the Kingston or Project GMT design discussions. I love mine, wearing my Nassau on one right now. I agree, you may like it once on your wrist.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Group 9 here. Got my shipping notice today!


----------



## eXis10z

My order 09595 have shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Group 9 and got mine! Here's a photo.


----------



## phukhanhbk11

Group 10 waiting.


----------



## e dantes

phukhanhbk11 said:


> Group 10 waiting.


The end result of the wait is impressive!

Bill has already finished Groups Seven and Eight plus started Group Nine this year. Hopefully this rate continues so more people can get their Key Wests on their wrists.

The light at the end of the tunnel is bright.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

phukhanhbk11 said:


> Group 10 waiting.


I believe group 10 has yet to receive any email regarding final choice (at least nothing on my end), hopefully we'll get a notice soon. It also looks like I'll be dining on crow soon...


----------



## fastfras

Anyone receive a KW this week? From which group?


----------



## Batchelor22

After buying and selling a Coke bezel Key West last year, I decided I missed the look and feel of that watch. So have another coming my way, hope to post pics soon!


----------



## Chromejob

Batchelor22 said:


> After buying and selling a Coke bezel Key West last year, I decided I missed the look and feel of that watch. So have another coming my way, hope to post pics soon!


I can imagine. Been wearing my Kingston and glossy black Pepsi Key West more regularly, while reading threads about the Tudor BB58 and BB GMT. Both are lovely watches, so tempting at the price, but looking down at my own wrist, the pangs are replaced with pride. (I still like the BB GMT, but I've read a few buyers on TZ-UK saying theirs had problems with the date changeover and returning them for repairs. You'd think that would be checked in the COSC testing :think: but apparently not.)


----------



## OkiFrog

Chromejob said:


> I can imagine. Been wearing my Kingston and glossy black Pepsi Key West more regularly, while reading threads about the Tudor BB58 and BB GMT. Both are lovely watches, so tempting at the price, but looking down at my own wrist, the pangs are replaced with pride. (I still like the BB GMT, but I've read a few buyers on TZ-UK saying theirs had problems with the date changeover and returning them for repairs. You'd think that would be checked in the COSC testing :think: but apparently not.)


I had the same thoughts about the upcoming Tudor BB58 and looking down at the Kingston felt I'm good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Considered the BB GMT, but feel the Key West at half the price is a no brainer. At least for me.

#095 is on its way!


----------



## phukhanhbk11

Batchelor22 said:


> Considered the BB GMT, but feel the Key West at half the price is a no brainer. At least for me.
> 
> #095 is on its way!


What's your group?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

I am in Group 10....ordered in Dec 2015 and still waiting...but finally the seems near based on the recent June update 

Have ordered my jubilee bracelet in anticipation....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82

2.5 years? Omg. I just ordered in June in last round (what group is that?) and they said Q1 2019 delivery. Is it really realistic that it could be much longer than that?


----------



## Batchelor22

phukhanhbk11 said:


> What's your group?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought this one used, no waiting and a pretty great price. Looks almost as good as new.


----------



## tachwong

awarren82 said:


> 2.5 years? Omg. I just ordered in June in last round (what group is that?) and they said Q1 2019 delivery. Is it really realistic that it could be much longer than that?


I guess wait time also depends on your configuration. Anyways, my approach is to treat it like a fire and forget...then just check in occasionally....a bit like wine...gets better with age

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

awarren82 said:


> 2.5 years? Omg. I just ordered in June in last round (what group is that?) and they said Q1 2019 delivery. Is it really realistic that it could be much longer than that?


Welcome to the Mk II forum project LE experience. With one watchmaker performing QC, assembly, adjustment, regulation, and final examination before shipment, some patience is required. Plank owners had to wait quite a while from initial kickoff, through design and refinement work, and production to receive our watches. :-..


----------



## auxair

Dear Bill/Forum Friends, any idea when the last cohort of 25 Key West potential owners get to select bezel insert/dial options and pay the remaining 50% , now that it is a month after the first down payment?


----------



## fastfras

Still waiting.... tap tap tap...


----------



## tachwong

Anyone received any recently shipped Keywests?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

tachwong said:


> Anyone received any recently shipped Keywests?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not in this neck of the woods..


----------



## fastfras

On the 'net for a quick few secs... any news?


----------



## thejollywatcher

fastfras said:


> On the 'net for a quick few secs... any news?


I've been praying for news but it's been all crickets....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82

thejollywatcher said:


> I've been praying for news but it's been all crickets....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few weeks ago he said he'd give a Key West update soon in an Instagram story


----------



## fastfras

awarren82 said:


> A few weeks ago he said he'd give a Key West update soon in an Instagram story


sorry DP.


----------



## fastfras

awarren82 said:


> A few weeks ago he said he'd give a Key West update soon in an Instagram story


I'm tired of stories..https://www.watchuseek.com/site/images/icons/icon_sad.gif


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

It has been 4 months from the last update. Nothing more, nothing less. They are waiting for the delivery of blue/red bezels for 4 months?


----------



## fastfras

nguyen.hung.levis said:


> It has been 4 months from the last update. Nothing more, nothing less. They are waiting for the delivery of blue/red bezels for 4 months?


I have come to the point where I no longer believe any of the excuses. Since I am awaiting a coke bezel the latest excuse from MkII is they are held up due to the lack of end links.


----------



## awarren82

I got final order selection email!


----------



## tachwong

awarren82 said:


> I got final order selection email!


I am green with envy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

awarren82 said:


> I got final order selection email!


What order group are you in if you don't mind me asking and is your bezel choice Pepsi?

I am in order Group 10, black gilt dial, Pepsi bezel. Crossing fingers I get it before Christmas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82

I was in the very last group that paid a few months ago. By order selection email, I mean I got an email asking me to pay the 2nd half $$$ owed and to pick my config. I picked the same as you. Black gilt dial, Pepsi.


----------



## WastedYears

I'm in the last group too, and I've been having a hard time deciding on the configuration (I know, nice problem to have). I think I've settled on matte coke.


----------



## Fox143

Just received my 3.0 build in process. I wonder how long until ready to ship?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

Fox143 said:


> Just received my 3.0 build in process. I wonder how long until ready to ship?


In my experience, a few days.


----------



## Lukinator

Fox143 said:


> Just received my 3.0 build in process. I wonder how long until ready to ship?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats, what group are you in?


----------



## Fox143

Lukinator said:


> Congrats, what group are you in?


I think group 9 (maybe 10). November 2015 order group.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fox143

Preparing to ship 5.0! The end is near!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## awarren82

Fox143 said:


> Preparing to ship 5.0! The end is near!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow congrats. Over 3 months! I ordered in last group in August 2018 or so. Hope he stays true to Q1 '19


----------



## Watchsumm

Group 9 here - white dial pepsi ordered 10/2015, just received the "2.0 in queue" status update.


----------



## awarren82

awarren82 said:


> Wow congrats. Over 3 months! I ordered in last group in August 2018 or so. Hope he stays true to Q1 '19


Over 3 years I meant!


----------



## awarren82

Looks like MKII Instagram is showing Bill working hard today/tomorrow on QCing the pepsi inlays. He said there were 500 of them. I didn't realize there were that many orders left?!?!?


----------



## MHe225

awarren82 said:


> Looks like MKII Instagram is showing Bill working hard today/tomorrow on QCing the pepsi inlays. He said there were 500 of them. I didn't realize there were that many orders left?!?!?


Can you share / repost here? By the way, wished it showed Bill QCing Project 300 watches instead ;-)


----------



## awarren82

MHe225 said:


> Can you share / repost here? By the way, wished it showed Bill QCing Project 300 watches instead ;-)


It was an Instagram story, so I can't repost. Look it up on Insta.


----------



## awarren82

MHe225 said:


> Can you share / repost here? By the way, wished it showed Bill QCing Project 300 watches instead ;-)


It was an Instagram story, so I can't repost. Look it up on Insta.


----------



## TheMeasure

MHe225 said:


> Can you share / repost here? By the way, wished it showed Bill QCing Project 300 watches instead ;-)


Here you go! 



























































































IG: th3measure


----------



## MHe225

Thank you, *TheMeasure*, your effort and service deserves |> |>

I do not have an Instagram account, so can't look it up. Your willingness to share here is much appreciated.

Suggestion for Mr. Yao - include inlays that failed QC with watches you send out - gives people a nice something for their desk, matchbox, nightstand, .....


----------



## TheMeasure

MHe225 said:


> Thank you, *TheMeasure*, your effort and service deserves |> |>
> 
> I do not have an Instagram account, so can't look it up. Your willingness to share here is much appreciated.
> 
> Suggestion for Mr. Yao - include inlays that failed QC with watches you send out - gives people a nice something for their desk, matchbox, nightstand, .....


My pleasure, I know everyone doesn't have an IG account so I'm always happy to share with friends.

Would be cool to have a scrap bezel as a memento. Unfortunately I could see it as an opportunity for some who would try to sell them and ruining it for us all.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Chromejob

MHe225 said:


> &#8230;.I do not have an Instagram account, so can't look it up. Your willingness to share here is much appreciated.


I'm pretty sure you can view public Instagram posts without logging into an account. Just Google for "site:instagram.com MkII watches" and should come up.


----------



## Darwin

MHe225 said:


> Thank you, *TheMeasure*, your effort and service deserves |> |>
> 
> I do not have an Instagram account, so can't look it up. Your willingness to share here is much appreciated.
> 
> Suggestion for Mr. Yao - include inlays that failed QC with watches you send out - gives people a nice something for their desk, matchbox, nightstand, .....


Nice idea, but I understand why he wouldn't want to do that: someone somewhere will sell the insert and it will wind up on someone's watch. Imagine a guy buys a coke insert Key West and then manages to buy the pepsi insert that someone else received with their order, installs the insert, winds up selling the watch, and down the line the new or a subsequent owner posts a complaint about the QC on his used Key West...


----------



## Chromejob

EXACTly. 

I seem to recall someone did a Kingston or Kingston lookalike called the “Thunderball” that was appalling.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

awarren82 said:


> Looks like MKII Instagram is showing Bill working hard today/tomorrow on QCing the pepsi inlays. He said there were 500 of them. I didn't realize there were that many orders left?!?!?


:think: It could be that he needs to start with 500, in order to end up with number (x) that are acceptable and pass inspection.

Another possibility, could be that, there is a Key West 'descendant' (WARNING! PURE SPECULATION FOLLOWS!) somehow in the works, or another application or future offering that would use a bezel insert of this size and configuration.

Also, perhaps, there will be some quantity that will be held as 'spares' for future availability in the case of worn or damaged inserts that will need to be replaced.

Anyway..... I'm still waiting for my last Key West.... ;-)


----------



## sevens

Anyone has updated information ?


----------



## Watchsumm

Received an email to confirm the details of my Key West order from MKII customer service 02/21 which stated that it is being readied for shipment, though the order status is still listed as in queue (began in queue status 01/23).


----------



## phukhanhbk11

Watchsumm said:


> Received an email to confirm the details of my Key West order from MKII customer service 02/21 which stated that it is being readied for shipment, though the order status is still listed as in queue (began in queue status 01/23).


What is your group and configuration?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchsumm

White dial w/Pepsi bezel (1001). Group 9 - ordered 10/2015.


----------



## Watchsumm

Order status - 3.0 Build In Process!


----------



## fastfras

sevens said:


> Anyone has updated information ?


Nah, we're still waiting for the build status.. group 9 or 10, sigh.


----------



## krubin

fastfras said:


> Nah, we're still waiting for the build status.. group 9 or 10, sigh.


I can offer a ray of hope! Group 10 here, having ordered in December 2016. Got notice to affirm my selection details and contact info, and that my order is entering into build queue today (March 13).


----------



## Watchsumm

It made it! Would've had it on the wrist yesterday had the lazy USPS driver actually exited his van to deliver it (or at least a redelivery note). Just shy of 3 years, 5 months.


----------



## Watchsumm

View attachment 13974821


It made it! Would've had it on the wrist yesterday had the lazy USPS driver actually exited his van to deliver it :-| (or at least a redelivery note). Just shy of 3 years, 5 months.


----------



## MHe225

krubin said:


> I can offer a ray of hope! Group 10 here, having ordered in December 2016. Got notice to affirm my selection details and contact info, and that my order is entering into build queue today (March 13).


Congratulations and good for you.

That said, though, this adds insult to injury for (prospective) Project 300 Plank Owners:
- the 9th anniversary of my Plank Order is coming up this Saturday.
- today marks 1.5 years / 18 months since I have made my final payment.

I am a loyal MKII fan and Bill Yao supporter, but have to say that this picture is wrong ......


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

I have received a shipping confirmation today. I am in Group 9, keywest pepsi


----------



## TheMeasure

Watchsumm said:


> It made it!..


Congrats man! Great config choice, enjoy it!

IG: th3measure


----------



## fastfras

fastfras said:


> Nah, we're still waiting for the build status.. group 9 or 10, sigh.


sigh, tap tap tap...


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

Group 9 here, my Keywest pepsi arrived 3 days ago


----------



## Lukinator

*2.0 In Queue*
*We will contact you shortly to confirm your order and shipping address.

*:-!


----------



## whatclay

3.0 Build In Process


----------



## JamesJackson

Key West 348/399 showed up today, here with Nassau 062. Group 10.


----------



## mtbmike

Congrats on the KW. Two great MIIK's you have!


----------



## whatclay

My matte/pepsi arrived today (also have an incoming matte/coke) Over the moon for this one. Much, much preferred to my prior gilt/coke- while I loved the gilt dial, it was a bit too busy for my taste


----------



## TheMeasure

2019-04-02: Project GMT/Key West

https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2019/4/2/2019-04-02-project-gmtkey-west

"Currently we are in full assembly and delivery mode for the Key West GMT. At the current pace we should be done before the end of June but hopefully sooner than that. Toward that end we are pushing back by 4 weeks the re-opening of the Paradive Gen 3 orders until the end of April. We are completing the Key West watches in batches according to the dial color. Deliveries are made according to the sequence in which deposits were placed as sorted by dial color. This process is quicker and more efficient than following the deposit sequence more strictly but will appear more disjointed from the outside looking in. As a result all of the 2nd stage pre-order customers for the 1005/1006 (matte black dial) have been shipped and we have begun the deliveries of the General Order customers. For the 1001/1002s (white/gilt dial) we have one 2nd stage pre-order left to fill before we begin the assembly and delivery of the General Order customers. The 1003/1004s proved to be the most difficult to assemble and the most popular so we have 5, 2nd stage pre-order customers left to deliver before we begin on the General Order pieces.

There are a handful of the Key West GMT watches remaining but we are holding on to those spots for the time being to make sure we have enough movements to fill those slots. If you are interested a waitlist is in operation on the product page for the Key West GMT.

As always thank you to all of the those that have ordered for their patience with the process."

IG: th3measure


----------



## phukhanhbk11

TheMeasure said:


> 2019-04-02: Project GMT/Key West
> 
> https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2019/4/2/2019-04-02-project-gmtkey-west
> 
> "Currently we are in full assembly and delivery mode for the Key West GMT. At the current pace we should be done before the end of June but hopefully sooner than that. Toward that end we are pushing back by 4 weeks the re-opening of the Paradive Gen 3 orders until the end of April. We are completing the Key West watches in batches according to the dial color. Deliveries are made according to the sequence in which deposits were placed as sorted by dial color. This process is quicker and more efficient than following the deposit sequence more strictly but will appear more disjointed from the outside looking in. As a result all of the 2nd stage pre-order customers for the 1005/1006 (matte black dial) have been shipped and we have begun the deliveries of the General Order customers. For the 1001/1002s (white/gilt dial) we have one 2nd stage pre-order left to fill before we begin the assembly and delivery of the General Order customers. The 1003/1004s proved to be the most difficult to assemble and the most popular so we have 5, 2nd stage pre-order customers left to deliver before we begin on the General Order pieces.
> 
> There are a handful of the Key West GMT watches remaining but we are holding on to those spots for the time being to make sure we have enough movements to fill those slots. If you are interested a waitlist is in operation on the product page for the Key West GMT.
> 
> As always thank you to all of the those that have ordered for their patience with the process. "
> 
> IG: th3measure


So I am one of the last 6 persons in 2nd stage pre order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

phukhanhbk11 said:


> So I am one of the last 6 persons in 2nd stage pre order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Yo también. 1004 here.


----------



## fastfras

phukhanhbk11 said:


> So I am one of the last 6 persons in 2nd stage pre order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dp


----------



## phukhanhbk11

fastfras said:


> phukhanhbk11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am one of the last 6 persons in 2nd stage pre order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Yo también. 1004 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 in queue confirming address.
Click to expand...


----------



## phukhanhbk11

fastfras said:


> phukhanhbk11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am one of the last 6 persons in 2nd stage pre order!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Yo también. 1004 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 in queue confirming address.
Click to expand...


----------



## fastfras

phukhanhbk11 said:


> fastfras said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 in queue confirming address.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Me too!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## phukhanhbk11

fastfras said:


> phukhanhbk11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to ship !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Glad to hear you guys are getting yours. It gives me hope. Still no word on mine. Maybe I’m last....


Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## fastfras

thejollywatcher said:


> Glad to hear you guys are getting yours. It gives me hope. Still no word on mine. Maybe I'm last....
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


You have yet to receive the email? Coulda sworn I'd be the last...

Hope you hear from MkII tomorrow.


----------



## fastfras

OMG.. I have a tracking number, how cool is that?


----------



## phukhanhbk11

fastfras said:


> OMG.. I have a tracking number, how cool is that?


Me too. Its on the way to Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

300s and KWs being delivered. Life's good in MkII-land. :-!b-) Excited for all of you in "build in progress" and "shipped" status.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Super noob at MKII here (please dont kill me). I got an order confirmation email for 1003. I was a part of the June order (does that make me general order?).

What can I expect next?


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Duplicate


----------



## TheMeasure

reluctantsnowman said:


> Super noob at MKII here (please dont kill me). I got an order confirmation email for 1003. I was a part of the June order (does that make me general order?).
> 
> What can I expect next?


Welcome man! The 1003 is a great choice!

I think this may help..

"Currently we are in full assembly and delivery mode for the Key West GMT. At the current pace we should be done before the end of June but hopefully sooner than that...

...The 1003/1004s proved to be the most difficult to assemble and the most popular so we have 5, 2nd stage pre-order customers left to deliver before we begin on the General Order pieces..."

A few or more posts back is the full update which may provide better details. I would guess you're GO based on when you ordered,but can't recall.

IG: th3measure


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Thanks for the reply. I did see the news update. Couple more months to go then.


----------



## awarren82

How long typically from email confirming your choice selection and address until shipment?


----------



## phukhanhbk11

awarren82 said:


> How long typically from email confirming your choice selection and address until shipment?


Only few days until ready to ship.
I got a tracking number 4 days ago but the status is still pre-shipment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman

reluctantsnowman said:


> Super noob at MKII here (please dont kill me). I got an order confirmation email for 1003. I was a part of the June order (does that make me general order?).
> 
> What can I expect next?


Got an update saying "3.0 Build in Process"


----------



## awarren82

reluctantsnowman said:


> Got an update saying "3.0 Build in Process"


me too!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Really happy for you guys but seeing everyone in my group getting updates is making me very envious and twitchy......LOL!!

I keep checking my spam folder...


Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## reluctantsnowman

phukhanhbk11 said:


> Only few days until ready to ship.
> I got a tracking number 4 days ago but the status is still pre-shipment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a tracking number yesterday, in pre-shipment too


----------



## phukhanhbk11

reluctantsnowman said:


> Got a tracking number yesterday, in pre-shipment too


it is still pre-shipment today.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Got my first MKII 1003 today. The hype is real. Everything about my experience has been insane. Love this watch!


----------



## awarren82

Received today but this bracelet is impossible to resize due to the double sided screws. Never seen that before. Any tips? 90 minutes in and have gotten 2 links off and lost 2 tiny screws already.


----------



## TheMeasure

reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 14054797


Congrats! Glad to hear you're enjoying it!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

awarren82 said:


> Received today but this bracelet is impossible to resize due to the double sided screws. Never seen that before. Any tips? 90 minutes in and have gotten 2 links off and lost 2 tiny screws already.


The Bergeon 6670 is a game changer. I've sized 3 of the MKII riveted bracelets; two without it and one with it. My only regret is I didn't buy it sooner. 









IG: th3measure


----------



## awarren82

One of the links' screws just keep turning and turning and never get tighter or looser. The one closest to the clasp. Is that normal?


----------



## awarren82

And there are screws of different sizes too. Now I'm utterly confused! Anyone with any experience care to help me out?


----------



## awarren82

awarren82 said:


> And there are screws of different sizes too. Now I'm utterly confused! Anyone with any experience care to help me out?


Pics of 2 different size screws. Most of them are the smaller version, but I can't figure out where the larger version came from. I assume it has something to do with why 1 screw set just keeps turning and turning without tightening or releasing loose.


----------



## Chromejob

awarren82 said:


> Received today but this bracelet is impossible to resize due to the double sided screws. Never seen that before. Any tips? 90 minutes in and have gotten 2 links off and lost 2 tiny screws already.


If you don't have this... (I got mine from OFrei)


http://imgur.com/8ZjIqkQ




TheMeasure said:


> The Bergeon 6670 is a game changer.


... Then get one, or better ... go to a jeweler watchsmith to have it sized professionally.



awarren82 said:


> One of the links' screws just keep turning and turning and never get tighter or looser. The one closest to the clasp. Is that normal?





awarren82 said:


> And there are screws of different sizes too. Now I'm utterly confused! Anyone with any experience care to help me out?


Yep, this is normal. If you're not familiar with these kinds of bracelets, find all the tiny bits, put 'em in parts bags and go directly to a good jeweler, do not pass GO, do not collect $200.


----------



## DECO665

Was there a coke option?


----------



## Thieuster

DECO665 said:


> Was there a coke option?


Yes! I wouldn't have another version myself.


----------



## fastfras

Chromejob said:


> If you don't have this... (I got mine from OFrei)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/8ZjIqkQ
> 
> 
> ... Then get one, or better ... go to a jeweler watchsmith to have it sized professionally.
> 
> Yep, this is normal. If you're not familiar with these kinds of bracelets, find all the tiny bits, put 'em in parts bags and go directly to a good jeweler, do not pass GO, do not collect $200.


Sage advise, unless you have three hands or the aforementioned Bergeron, take it to a watchmaker.


----------



## awarren82

I have to say that when this watch first arrived, I was a little let down (black, gilt). The dial was a bit dark and the gilt was hard to read. Fast forward 3-4 days and I'm in love. When the light hits this watch at the right angle, it's stunning. It's a chameleon - every time I look down, it looks a little bit different. Amazing watch to wear with a sleeve as well as it really picks up colors well. Bracelet grew on me too. Clasp is a little weak, but what can you do. Fantastic watch and well worth the wait!


----------



## reluctantsnowman

awarren82 said:


> I have to say that when this watch first arrived, I was a little let down (black, gilt). The dial was a bit dark and the gilt was hard to read. Fast forward 3-4 days and I'm in love. When the light hits this watch at the right angle, it's stunning. It's a chameleon - every time I look down, it looks a little bit different. Amazing watch to wear with a sleeve as well as it really picks up colors well. Bracelet grew on me too. Clasp is a little weak, but what can you do. Fantastic watch and well worth the wait!


I second this comment. My feeling is the same. I want the albino one now lol


----------



## Chromejob

The “darker” dial is the result of the glossy finish. Matte finish black dials catch the light, the Kingston, Nassau 3-6-9, and Key West dials all look like black holes in the right lighting. <3


----------



## thejollywatcher

This group 10 straggler finally got his “build in process” email for his white Pepsi bezel. 


Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## fastfras

thejollywatcher said:


> This group 10 straggler finally got his "build in process" email for his white Pepsi bezel.
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


You'll have it soon, yay!!

Finally received mine today, think I'm going to hang onto it, very nice.

One can say of the business many things however, the product is beyond reproach. I'm impressed.

Now I want a 300...


----------



## fastfras

here's the first pic.


----------



## TheMeasure

fastfras said:


> Finally received mine today, think I'm going to hang onto it, very nice.
> 
> One can say of the business many things however, the product is beyond reproach. I'm impressed.
> 
> Now I want a 300...


I'm glad you were able to hang in there! I hope it's a keeper for you, that black gilt Coke is a beauty. Congrats and enjoy it.

Cheers!

IG: th3measure


----------

